#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Hafid Bouazza : De Marokkaanse Hond en Anti Moslim Mongool helemaal dronken bij Sophi

## SportFreak

vuile tering hond heeft geen respect voor zijn geloof en afkomst 

hij komt helemaal ladderzat de studio in om gesprek te houden met Sophie Hildebrand en Katja Schuurmans 

wat een Mongool zeg..ik heb echt hekel aan hem ..jammer dat ik hem nooit tegen ben gekomen ..als dat zo was dan zou ik een schop op zijn bek geven 

wa tfoe 3la hond

zie hier fragment


http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=68287...dc5bf5b14a8001


Vrijdagavond werd Katja & Sophie voor het eerst uitgezonden, maar de talkshow verliep niet geheel vlekkeloos. Schrijver Hafid Bouazza verscheen dronken op de set... 






Bouazza was te gast in de talkshow om te praten over de zoektocht naar geluk. De schrijver sprak met dubbele tong en sloeg wartaal uit. 

Het drankgebruik van de schrijver kwam even ter sprake. "Misschien doet het je goed om te weten, maar ik ben onder behandeling', aldus Bouazza. " Is dat drinken om de pijn te verzachten van dat ongelukkige bestaan", vroeg presentatrice Katja Schuurman vervolgens. Hafid ontkende, maar werd tijdens zijn uitleg onderbroken door Sophie Hilbrand, die een gesprek begon met Wendy van Dijk. 

De talkshow werd door 574.000 mensen bekeken.

----------


## 7eloua

Ik herken dat van die kracht in Wendy wel..het zit er heel sterk in bij mij, heel bizar en je zou het niet zeggen zo op het eerste gezicht, want ik kan ook heel emo zijn.

----------


## appieman

Hij is geen moslim hoor.

----------


## Junkie4Life

ik heb stukjes gezien ja, hahahahahaha, dronkelap de zeb, denkt dat ie met wat vrienden in een kroegje aan t chillen is en wendy van dijk was zoals altijd geweldig, ze zag er uitgeput uit, ze heeft mn (korte) liefde nodig  :frons:

----------


## Ourzazate

Zuipen en snuiven. Das het enige waar hij goed in is. Oh ja, n zn wenkbrauwen epileren. Net een homo.

----------


## phous

Ik vind het echt moeilijk om hem zo te zien. Een keer bij Pauw en Witteman sloeg ie ook wartaal uit, ik voelde me gewoon ongemakkelijk tijdens het kijken.

----------


## Rissa

Heerlijk die Sofie, hoe ze hem afkapt als ie zielig wil gaan doen met zijn ik kom uit een religieuze familie. Sukkel.

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

Kijk nou, wat een agressie. Sommige Marokkanen lijkt er alles aan gelegen om de heersende vooroordelen dubbel en dwars te bevestigen.

Een paar feiten: Hafid Bouazza was niet dronken of stoned in de uitzending. Hij had als enige intelligente dingen te melden, en het was vooral Sophie Hilbrand die hem steeds onbeschoft in de rede viel. Alle andere gasten in het programma verzandden in betekenisloos gebabbel. 

Hafid Bouazza is de beste contemporaine schrijver van Nederland. Hij heeft een prachtige oeuvre op zijn naam, maar ik durf te wedden dat niemand hier ooit iets van hem heeft gelezen. Ik ben benieuwd wat Ourzazate allemaal heeft gepresteerd, dat-ie zich dergelijke aanmatigende oordeeltjes denkt te kunnen veroorloven.

Dan de barbaar die hem een 'schop voor zijn bek wil geven'. Waarom eigenlijk? Heeft Hafid jou ooit wat aangedaan? Zijn zijn woorden voor jou zo pijnlijk, dat je je toevlucht zoekt tot grof geweld? Kun je het niet met argumenten af? Het wordt tijd voor wat beschaving, vriend.

Wie op deze manier 'respect' denkt te kunnen afdwingen, heeft nog een lange reeks bittere teleurstellingen voor de boeg.

----------


## HaasHaas

zozo schop voor zen bek geven zozo, jij karatikid zijn he? ewa be3da zeg dan schop voor zen kont.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Kijk nou, wat een agressie. Sommige Marokkanen lijkt er alles aan gelegen om de heersende vooroordelen dubbel en dwars te bevestigen.
> 
> Een paar feiten: Hafid Bouazza was niet dronken of stoned in de uitzending. Hij had als enige intelligente dingen te melden, en het was vooral Sophie Hilbrand die hem steeds onbeschoft in de rede viel. Alle andere gasten in het programma verzandden in betekenisloos gebabbel. 
> 
> Hafid Bouazza is de beste contemporaine schrijver van Nederland. Hij heeft een prachtige oeuvre op zijn naam, maar ik durf te wedden dat niemand hier ooit iets van hem heeft gelezen. Ik ben benieuwd wat Ourzazate allemaal heeft gepresteerd, dat-ie zich dergelijke aanmatigende oordeeltjes denkt te kunnen veroorloven.
> 
> Dan de barbaar die hem een 'schop voor zijn bek wil geven'. Waarom eigenlijk? Heeft Hafid jou ooit wat aangedaan? Zijn zijn woorden voor jou zo pijnlijk, dat je je toevlucht zoekt tot grof geweld? Kun je het niet met argumenten af? Het wordt tijd voor wat beschaving, vriend.
> 
> Wie op deze manier 'respect' denkt te kunnen afdwingen, heeft nog een lange reeks bittere teleurstellingen voor de boeg.



heey hafid jongen, je nieuwe boek, wanneer komt ie?  :verrassing:

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> heey hafid jongen, je nieuwe boek, wanneer komt ie?


Hafid zou zichzelf nooit de beste schrijver van Nederland noemen, bescheiden als-ie is. Neen, ik ben een vurige bewonderaar van de man. Van zijn werk, uiteraard. Dat Ourzazate niet gaat denken dat ik een homo ben.

----------


## Nido

> heey hafid jongen, je nieuwe boek, wanneer komt ie?


Hij doet wel heel erg zijn best :haha: ..

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Kijk nou, wat een agressie. Sommige Marokkanen lijkt er alles aan gelegen om de heersende vooroordelen dubbel en dwars te bevestigen.
> 
> Een paar feiten: Hafid Bouazza was niet dronken of stoned in de uitzending. Hij had als enige intelligente dingen te melden, en het was vooral Sophie Hilbrand die hem steeds onbeschoft in de rede viel. Alle andere gasten in het programma verzandden in betekenisloos gebabbel. 
> 
> Hafid Bouazza is de beste contemporaine schrijver van Nederland. Hij heeft een prachtige oeuvre op zijn naam, maar ik durf te wedden dat niemand hier ooit iets van hem heeft gelezen. Ik ben benieuwd wat Ourzazate allemaal heeft gepresteerd, dat-ie zich dergelijke aanmatigende oordeeltjes denkt te kunnen veroorloven.
> 
> Dan de barbaar die hem een 'schop voor zijn bek wil geven'. Waarom eigenlijk? Heeft Hafid jou ooit wat aangedaan? Zijn zijn woorden voor jou zo pijnlijk, dat je je toevlucht zoekt tot grof geweld? Kun je het niet met argumenten af? Het wordt tijd voor wat beschaving, vriend.
> 
> Wie op deze manier 'respect' denkt te kunnen afdwingen, heeft nog een lange reeks bittere teleurstellingen voor de boeg.


Hafid is een alcoholist, depressief, verward, eenzaam en verdwaald. Dat kan elke persoon met een beetje eigenwaarde niet ontgaan zijn. Hoe een mens op een dergelijke manier respect denkt af te dwingen, is voor mij een vraag. Je kan van anderen niet vragen om waardering voor je op te brengen als je jezelf gewoon als vuilnis behandelt. Dat jij hier zogenaamd voor deze verdwaalde ziel pretendeert op te komen, omdat hij je verlangen naar entertaintment en schrijfseltjes weet te bevredigen, is best hartverscheurend maar doet nogal naief aan. Logischer zou het zijn als je Hafid himself bent.

Dat is meteen ook het probleem met schrijfertjes en romanlezertjes; ze denken dat de wereld op hen staat te wachten om hun 'rijk' innerlijk te verwelkomen. The world is a cruel place, live with it.

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> Hafid is een alcoholist, depressief, eenzaam en verdwaald. Dat kan elke persoon met een beetje eigenwaarde niet ontgaan zijn. Hoe een mens op een dergelijke manier respect denkt af te dwingen, is voor mij een vraag. Je kan van anderen niet vragen om waardering voor je op te brengen als je jezelf gewoon als vuilnis behandelt. Dat jij hier zogenaamd voor deze verdwaalde ziel pretendeert op te komen, omdat hij je verlangen naar entertaintment en schrijfseltjes weet te bevredigen, is best hartverscheurend maar doet nogal naief aan. Logischer zou het zijn als je Hafid himself bent.
> 
> Dat is meteen ook het probleem met schrijfertjes en romanlezertjes; ze denken dat de wereld op hen staat te wachten om hun 'rijk' innerlijk te verwelkomen. The world is a cruel place, live with it.



Vreemd, ik dacht dat in de koran staat dat je je geen oordelen over anderen mag aanmatigen. Oordelen over anderen lijkt op dit forum en op soortgelijke fora echter de belangrijkste bezigheid.

Je hooghartige sneer druipt vooral van de zelfvoldaanheid, VerbalSmaeel. En je selectieve verontwaardiging is veelzeggend. Dreigen met geweld is kennelijk een manier om respect af te dwingen, genieten van kunst geldt als naef en oogst hier hoon. 

Ik vraag niet om respect voor mijzelf of voor iemand anders, en als je aandachtig had gelezen, had ik dat nu niet hoeven uitleggen. Wat ik zei is dat je niet moet verwachten respect af te dwingen door met geweld te dreigen, of je anderszins agressief op te stellen.

Je moet je eens voorstellen hoe deze discussie, met de uitermate agressieve titel, overkomt op buitenstaanders die toch al bepaalde ideen over de Marokkaans-islamitische gemeenschap hebben opgedaan in de media. Denk je dat je hun vooroordelen wegneemt op deze manier?

Neen, ze krijgen hier precies wat ze verwachten: moslims die alles, wat hen niet bevalt, willen onderdrukken met geweld.

Dat je de waardering van literatuur afdoet als 'verlangen naar entertainment en schrijfseltjes', zegt veel over je geestelijke armoede. Je arrogantie is misplaatst. Je hebt nooit iets van Hafid gelezen, hebt geen idee wat hij schrijft, en alles wat je over hem meent te weten, heb je waarschijnlijk van horen zeggen.

Arme VerbalSmaeel, zo jong en toch al zo versteend, zo hard geworden.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Hafid zou zichzelf nooit de beste schrijver van Nederland noemen, bescheiden als-ie is. Neen, ik ben een vurige bewonderaar van de man. Van zijn werk, uiteraard. Dat Ourzazate niet gaat denken dat ik een homo ben.


Ja maar dat vroeg ik niet  :eyebrow: 
Ik wilde weten wanneer jouw boek of eh dat boek van Hafid uitkomt. Ik ben ook een vurige liefhebber van zen boeken. Al lees ik nooit. Maar dat vurige verlangen is er wel; niet dat je gelijk gaat denken dat ik homo ben hoor. Neen, dat nooit, neen, niet dat.

----------


## Fenrir

> Vreemd, ik dacht dat in de koran staat dat je je geen oordelen over anderen mag aanmatigen. Oordelen over anderen lijkt op dit forum en op soortgelijke fora echter de belangrijkste bezigheid.
> 
> Je hooghartige sneer druipt vooral van de zelfvoldaanheid, VerbalSmaeel. En je selectieve verontwaardiging is veelzeggend. Dreigen met geweld is kennelijk een manier om respect af te dwingen, genieten van kunst geldt als naef en oogst hier hoon. 
> 
> Ik vraag niet om respect voor mijzelf of voor iemand anders, en als je aandachtig had gelezen, had ik dat nu niet hoeven uitleggen. Wat ik zei is dat je niet moet verwachten respect af te dwingen door met geweld te dreigen, of je anderszins agressief op te stellen.
> 
> Je moet je eens voorstellen hoe deze discussie, met de uitermate agressieve titel, overkomt op buitenstaanders die toch al bepaalde ideen over de Marokkaans-islamitische gemeenschap hebben opgedaan in de media. Denk je dat je hun vooroordelen wegneemt op deze manier?
> 
> Neen, ze krijgen hier precies wat ze verwachten: moslims die alles, wat hen niet bevalt, willen onderdrukken met geweld.
> ...


Q.E.D.  :student:

----------


## Soulsister4u

> zozo schop voor zen bek geven zozo, jij karatikid zijn he? ewa be3da zeg dan schop voor zen kont.


whahahahahahahahaha ik lig hier onder mijn bureau... je kunt ook te droog reageren BROER KONIJN

----------


## SportFreak

Frontaal Naakt jij aangebrande Heineken ....je mondlucht stinkt naar Alcohol ..zelfs verstoppen voor ons luktje je niet 

Hafid de vuile hond ---> hoeveel namen heb je hier

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Vreemd, ik dacht dat in de koran staat dat je je geen oordelen over anderen mag aanmatigen. Oordelen over anderen lijkt op dit forum en op soortgelijke fora echter de belangrijkste bezigheid.
> 
> Je hooghartige sneer druipt vooral van de zelfvoldaanheid, VerbalSmaeel. En je selectieve verontwaardiging is veelzeggend. Dreigen met geweld is kennelijk een manier om respect af te dwingen, genieten van kunst geldt als naef en oogst hier hoon. 
> 
> Ik vraag niet om respect voor mijzelf of voor iemand anders, en als je aandachtig had gelezen, had ik dat nu niet hoeven uitleggen. Wat ik zei is dat je niet moet verwachten respect af te dwingen door met geweld te dreigen, of je anderszins agressief op te stellen.
> 
> Je moet je eens voorstellen hoe deze discussie, met de uitermate agressieve titel, overkomt op buitenstaanders die toch al bepaalde ideen over de Marokkaans-islamitische gemeenschap hebben opgedaan in de media. Denk je dat je hun vooroordelen wegneemt op deze manier?
> 
> Neen, ze krijgen hier precies wat ze verwachten: moslims die alles, wat hen niet bevalt, willen onderdrukken met geweld.
> ...


Wie vroeg Hafid of jou nou om respect? Jij bent de enige die hier wat vraagt. Totzover heb je door de waas voor je ogen enkel gekeken naar hoe iets op xenofobe en generaliserende blanken kan overkomen. Denk je nou dat het iemand hier wat uitmaakt wat zulke blanke leeghoofden denken? Het lijkt erop dat jij de enige bent die zich daar druk om maakt. Dat is waarschijnlijk het gevolg van het feit dat je je als publieke figuur continue een pose moet aanmeten; op een gegeven moment wordt de werkelijkheid die van je publiek. Kunst wordt dan entertainen en jijzelf bent een stuk vlees dat daarvoor moet zorgen. Als mensen al in het geweer zouden komen tegen de harde kritiek die hier op hem geuit wordt, dan doen ze dat enkel uit medelijden of een ander persoonlijk motief.

Wat ik zei was verder geen oordeel of een veroordeling, maar een simpele observatie. Wil je soms ontkennen dat Hafid een alcoholist is, verward etc.? De inhoud en de waarheid van mijn geloof staan hier verder buiten. Je verwacht van het publiek, fora, om zich bij gedrag dat enkel walging en plaatsvervangende schaamte kan oproepen, van een waardeoordeel te onthouden. Wederom toon je hier je schijnheiligheid en je naiviteit. Jij moet toch als geen ander weten dat wat mensen schrijven zelden de praktijk voorstelt. Dat jij verontwaardiging voor dit gedrag verwacht en dit wenst te koppelen aan de culturele achtergrond van personen, zegt meer over jouw bekrompen geest dan dat het iets zegt over jouw vermogen om kunst te waarderen. 

Het is dan ook raar dat je meent te moeten vinden dat ik zijn schrijfsels waardeer of er kennis van moet nemen. Ik heb voor school weleens een boek van hem gelezen destijds, maar het liet me compleet onverschillig. Bibliotheken worden er vol geschreven met allerhande lulkoek, dus waarom zou ik nou waardering moeten tonen voor Hafid's fascinatie voor kontsex en andere soorten ranzigheid? Kijk, neem dan een Abdelkader Benali of een Said el Hajji, die niet alleen qua integriteit en eigenwaarde met kop en schouders boven hem uitsteken, maar ook nog subtiel en stijlvol zijn, zelfs al gaat het over sex of andere banaliteiten. En nog meer, in tegenstelling tot Hafid, hebben ze nooit de aandrang gevoeld om zich in hun oordeel aan te sluiten bij islamhaters en het schofferen van de islam, ook al hebben ze zich afgewend van het geloof. Die man verdient geen respect van moslims en Marokkanen, enkel medelijden en veel beterschap.

Hafid krijgt tenslotte het publiek dat hij verdient en als jij hem al niet bent, ben je een loot aan diezelfde boom. Ik ben dan wel jong, maar ik heb de romannetjes die ik lees tenminste niet nodig om de realiteit te ontvluchten.

----------


## Ourzazate

> Kijk nou, wat een agressie. Sommige Marokkanen lijkt er alles aan gelegen om de heersende vooroordelen dubbel en dwars te bevestigen.
> 
> Een paar feiten: Hafid Bouazza was niet dronken of stoned in de uitzending. Hij had als enige intelligente dingen te melden, en het was vooral Sophie Hilbrand die hem steeds onbeschoft in de rede viel. Alle andere gasten in het programma verzandden in betekenisloos gebabbel. 
> 
> Hafid Bouazza is de beste contemporaine schrijver van Nederland. Hij heeft een prachtige oeuvre op zijn naam, maar ik durf te wedden dat niemand hier ooit iets van hem heeft gelezen. Ik ben benieuwd wat Ourzazate allemaal heeft gepresteerd, dat-ie zich dergelijke aanmatigende oordeeltjes denkt te kunnen veroorloven.
> 
> Dan de barbaar die hem een 'schop voor zijn bek wil geven'. Waarom eigenlijk? Heeft Hafid jou ooit wat aangedaan? Zijn zijn woorden voor jou zo pijnlijk, dat je je toevlucht zoekt tot grof geweld? Kun je het niet met argumenten af? Het wordt tijd voor wat beschaving, vriend.
> 
> Wie op deze manier 'respect' denkt te kunnen afdwingen, heeft nog een lange reeks bittere teleurstellingen voor de boeg.


Hafid was wel degelijk dronken (let op zn ogen, zn toon, zn gestotter en gehaper en op dat verhaaltje dat ie vertelt over het programma van Fred Oster) en heeft het deels weg weten te werken met een paar snuifjes. Dat kon iedere imbeciel zien. Dat stuk ongeluk zag eruit als een necrofiele hermafrodiet die net was klaargekomen. En hij komt wel eens vaker dronken te voorschijn bij een afspraak. Dit is algemeen bekend over die alcoholist, vandaar dat BNN hem nadrukkelijk heeft gevraagd nuchter in de studio te verschijnen. Het feit dat ze dat aan iemand moeten vragen zegt genoeg over die persoon.

De enige die betekenisloos gebrabbel heeft geproduceerd was Hafid, al kon ook Katja het niet laten om har domheid te etaleren. Als je zoals hijzelf door het leven gaat met de zinsnede 'Als ik niet meer kon schrijven, zou ik me de dood in drinken' dan ben je psychisch gezien heel ver weg verwijderd van een betekenisvol leven. Mijn advies aan Hafid is derhalve: graaf een kuil, ga d'r in liggen en vraag iemand of ie het zand weer terug schept.

Ik heb een aantal boeken gelezen van Hafid en ik kan niets anders dan concluderen dat de literatuur in zeer slechte handen is bij hem. Het jammerlijk falen straalt er vanaf en het is zielig om hem te zien worstelen met dure woordjes terwijl hij volgens mij de betekenissen amper kent. En als zijn boekjes niet gelezen worden dan gaat ie over op de anti-islam toer, zodat hij in de schijnwerpers kan komen. Hollanders sluiten elke ex-moslim in de armen en dat weet ie. 

Iemand die onrespectvol omgaat met moslims, de Koran, de Islam, de profeet en God moet niet raar opkijken als ie onrespectvol wordt behandeld door moslims. Hafid kan onder het mom vrijheid van meningsuiting van alles zeggen, en als moslims hetzelfde doen dan ontbeert het hen aan respect?

----------


## toetsenbord

> Hafid was wel degelijk dronken (let op zn ogen, zn toon, zn gestotter en gehaper en op dat verhaaltje dat ie vertelt over het programma van Fred Oster) en heeft het deels weg weten te werken met een paar snuifjes. Dat kon iedere imbeciel zien. Dat stuk ongeluk zag eruit als een necrofiele hermafrodiet die net was klaargekomen. En hij komt wel eens vaker dronken te voorschijn bij een afspraak. Dit is algemeen bekend over die alcoholist, vandaar dat BNN hem nadrukkelijk heeft gevraagd nuchter in de studio te verschijnen. Het feit dat ze dat aan iemand moeten vragen zegt genoeg over die persoon.
> 
> De enige die betekenisloos gebrabbel heeft geproduceerd was Hafid, al kon ook Katja het niet laten om har domheid te etaleren. Als je zoals hijzelf door het leven gaat met de zinsnede 'Als ik niet meer kon schrijven, zou ik me de dood in drinken' dan ben je psychisch gezien heel ver weg verwijderd van een betekenisvol leven. Mijn advies aan Hafid is derhalve: graaf een kuil, ga d'r in liggen en vraag iemand of ie het zand weer terug schept.
> 
> Ik heb een aantal boeken gelezen van Hafid en ik kan niets anders dan concluderen dat de literatuur in zeer slechte handen is bij hem. Het jammerlijk falen straalt er vanaf en het is zielig om hem te zien worstelen met dure woordjes terwijl hij volgens mij de betekenissen amper kent. En als zijn boekjes niet gelezen worden dan gaat ie over op de anti-islam toer, zodat hij in de schijnwerpers kan komen. Hollanders sluiten elke ex-moslim in de armen en dat weet ie. 
> 
> Iemand die onrespectvol omgaat met moslims, de Koran, de Islam, de profeet en God moet niet raar opkijken als ie onrespectvol wordt behandeld door moslims. Hafid kan onder het mom vrijheid van meningsuiting van alles zeggen, en als moslims hetzelfde doen dan ontbeert het hen aan respect?


Wallahila.. Allahi Rdi 3lik...

----------


## toetsenbord

> Wie vroeg Hafid of jou nou om respect? Jij bent de enige die hier wat vraagt. Totzover heb je door de waas voor je ogen enkel gekeken naar hoe iets op xenofobe en generaliserende blanken kan overkomen. Denk je nou dat het iemand hier wat uitmaakt wat zulke blanke leeghoofden denken? Het lijkt erop dat jij de enige bent die zich daar druk om maakt. Dat is waarschijnlijk het gevolg van het feit dat je je als publieke figuur continue een pose moet aanmeten; op een gegeven moment wordt de werkelijkheid die van je publiek. Kunst wordt dan entertainen en jijzelf bent een stuk vlees dat daarvoor moet zorgen. Als mensen al in het geweer zouden komen tegen de harde kritiek die hier op hem geuit wordt, dan doen ze dat enkel uit medelijden of een ander persoonlijk motief.
> 
> Wat ik zei was verder geen oordeel of een veroordeling, maar een simpele observatie. Wil je soms ontkennen dat Hafid een alcoholist is, verward etc.? De inhoud en de waarheid van mijn geloof staan hier verder buiten. Je verwacht van het publiek, fora, om zich bij gedrag dat enkel walging en plaatsvervangende schaamte kan oproepen, van een waardeoordeel te onthouden. Wederom toon je hier je schijnheiligheid en je naiviteit. Jij moet toch als geen ander weten dat wat mensen schrijven zelden de praktijk voorstelt. Dat jij verontwaardiging voor dit gedrag verwacht en dit wenst te koppelen aan de culturele achtergrond van personen, zegt meer over jouw bekrompen geest dan dat het iets zegt over jouw vermogen om kunst te waarderen. 
> 
> Het is dan ook raar dat je meent te moeten vinden dat ik zijn schrijfsels waardeer of er kennis van moet nemen. Ik heb voor school weleens een boek van hem gelezen destijds, maar het liet me compleet onverschillig. Bibliotheken worden er vol geschreven met allerhande lulkoek, dus waarom zou ik nou waardering moeten tonen voor Hafid's fascinatie voor kontsex en andere soorten ranzigheid? Kijk, neem dan een Abdelkader Benali of een Said el Hajji, die niet alleen qua integriteit en eigenwaarde met kop en schouders boven hem uitsteken, maar ook nog subtiel en stijlvol zijn, zelfs al gaat het over sex of andere banaliteiten. En nog meer, in tegenstelling tot Hafid, hebben ze nooit de aandrang gevoeld om zich in hun oordeel aan te sluiten bij islamhaters en het schofferen van de islam, ook al hebben ze zich afgewend van het geloof. Die man verdient geen respect van moslims en Marokkanen, enkel medelijden en veel beterschap.
> 
> Hafid krijgt tenslotte het publiek dat hij verdient en als jij hem al niet bent, ben je een loot aan diezelfde boom. Ik ben dan wel jong, maar ik heb de romannetjes die ik lees tenminste niet nodig om de realiteit te ontvluchten.


Tegenwoordig ben je f Moslim f 'normaal'. In het kader van 'Kill the Muslims with verbal Beatings' mag iedereen 'ons' beledigen en 'wij' mogen nergens een mening over vormen, zonder uitgemaakt te worden voor barbaarse beesten en respectloze extremisten. Belachelijk dit, echt waar...

----------


## Flupke.

> Hafid Bouazza is de beste contemporaine schrijver van Nederland. Hij heeft een prachtige oeuvre op zijn naam, maar ik durf te wedden dat niemand hier ooit iets van hem heeft gelezen. Ik ben benieuwd wat Ourzazate allemaal heeft gepresteerd, dat-ie zich dergelijke aanmatigende oordeeltjes denkt te kunnen veroorloven.


 Aangezien zijn boeken voor 1,95 € te koop zijn,is de vraag of er ooit iemand zijn boeken heeft gelezen buiten Hafid Bouazza en zijn alterego Frontaal Naakt.

Ik weet eingelijk niet echt wie hij is,maar van het het weinige dat ik van hem gezien heb,is hij een persoon die zijn mislukte leven op de conto van zijn ouders wilt zetten.kinderachtige kerel,die dringend aan zijn maturiteit moet werken.

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Aangezien zijn boeken voor 1,95  te koop zijn,is de vraag of er ooit iemand zijn boeken heeft gelezen buiten Hafid Bouazza en zijn alterego Frontaal Naakt.
> 
> Ik weet eingelijk niet echt wie hij is,maar van het het weinige dat ik van hem gezien heb,is hij een persoon die zijn mislukte leven op de conto van zijn ouders wilt zetten.kinderachtige kerel,die dringend aan zijn maturiteit moet werken.


Dat zie je wel vaker bij die schrijfertjes die in navolging van Gerard Reve hun levensdoel zien in het afzetten tegen hun ouders en kotsen op hun 'benauwend' geloof. De hele moderne Nederlandse literatuur zit vol met dat soort zogenaamd getraumatiseerd volk dat de schuld van hun perverse uitspattingen niet bij zichzelf en de omstandigheden, maar bij de ouders en hun afkomst legt; de n nog ranziger dan de ander. En als je het waagt kritiek daarop te hebben, dan ben je bekrompen of lijdt je aan geestelijke armoede. Zo'n Hafid sluit zich van harte aan bij de aan deze ziekte lijdende cultuur.

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Tegenwoordig ben je f Moslim f 'normaal'. In het kader van 'Kill the Muslims with verbal Beatings' mag iedereen 'ons' beledigen en 'wij' mogen nergens een mening over vormen, zonder uitgemaakt te worden voor barbaarse beesten en respectloze extremisten. Belachelijk dit, echt waar...


Dat is precies wat zo vanzelfsprekend lijkt bij dit soort gasten. Moslims moeten zich alleen bezighouden met zich te verontschuldigen voor botte harken en boze, schreeuwende malloten. Immers, wij zijn volgens hen geen individuen als zij maar een collectief dat enkel op hun anderszijn aangesproken dient te worden. Pas als je die lijdzaamheid accepteert, of van je achtergrond afstand neemt, mag je voor jezelf een mening hebben over andere zaken. Kijk maar eens wie steevast worden uitgenodigd bij die actualiteitenprogramma's. Allemaal freaks, narcisten, idioten en zelfloochenaars.

----------


## daddy

Fukcing Babylon whore!

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Tegenwoordig ben je f Moslim f 'normaal'. In het kader van 'Kill the Muslims with verbal Beatings' mag iedereen 'ons' beledigen en 'wij' mogen nergens een mening over vormen, zonder uitgemaakt te worden voor barbaarse beesten en respectloze extremisten. Belachelijk dit, echt waar...


vrijheid van meningsuiting geldt alleen voor Nederlanders. Wist je dat nog niet?

----------


## Los

ze zouden hen naar het volk van nazareth moeten sturen

----------


## toetsenbord

> Dat is precies wat zo vanzelfsprekend lijkt bij dit soort gasten. Moslims moeten zich alleen bezighouden met zich te verontschuldigen voor botte harken en boze, schreeuwende malloten. Immers, wij zijn volgens hen geen individuen als zij maar een collectief dat enkel op hun anderszijn aangesproken dient te worden. Pas als je die lijdzaamheid accepteert, of van je achtergrond afstand neemt, mag je voor jezelf een mening hebben over andere zaken. Kijk maar eens wie steevast worden uitgenodigd bij die actualiteitenprogramma's. Allemaal freaks, narcisten, idioten en zelfloochenaars.


Inderdaad, het wordt vermoeiend om steeds over onze zogenaamde problemen te blijven praten, en onze kijk op de wereld, alsof we ergens in de ruimte zweven, en geen gevoel hebben... Prik prik prik, lijkt hun motto wel, en soms heb je inderdaad van die 'typetjes' die bezwijken onder de prikdruk, en hun gezichtjes tonen op de televisie, om vervolgens hun hele achterban te 'elimineren'.

"Ja, daar ben ik het niet mee eens, dat een Moslimvrouw een mannelijke gynaecoloog weigert, ik bedoel, toen ze een kind aan het maken was, was het toch zeker ook een man? You dig, Jeroen? Hehehe, vind je me nu leuk?" 

 :moe: 

"Ja, en wat vind je nou van al die rituelen die tijdens het drinken van thee komen kijken?"
-"Jaaa, belachelijk! Ik vind dat alle Marokkanen gewoon uit al die theehuisjes moeten blijven en allemaal een baan moeten zoeken in plaats van uitkering trekken en van hun luie **** af moeten komen. Verschrieekklik!"

 :moe: 

En die gekke arabist(ze hebben ook overal een naam voor) Hans Jansen met zijn bevindingen over de Moslims:

"Ze hebben allemaal een dubbele agenda, ze doen wel alsof ze rustig en kalm zijn, maar in feite nemen ze de Koran heel letterlijk over, en je zou je toch 's af moeten vragen, in hoeverre kun je een wet doorvoeren om die hele groep gewoon te kunnen vergassen.."

Mijn conclusie: Komt allemaal op hetzelfde neer. Ze moeten ons niet, hebben ons ook nooit gemoeten, en ze proberen steeds met nieuwe stoere termen en wetten te komen, om ons langzaamaan te kunnen dwingen tot een keuze; Islam of Kapitalisme. Of ben ik nu te pessimistisch? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik moet altijd lachen, als ik denk aan de woorden van Geert Wilders, na het verschijnen van zijn 'meesterwerk' Fitna:

"Ik heb niets tegen de Moslims, maar wel tegen de Islam..." :maf3: 

...

----------


## toetsenbord

> vrijheid van meningsuiting geldt alleen voor Nederlanders. Wist je dat nog niet?


Zo frustrerend.





*verder alles goed met jou? :stout:  *

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

_Wie vroeg Hafid of jou nou om respect? Jij bent de enige die hier wat vraagt._ 

Nou, deze sliert begon anders met de fijnzinnige opmerking:

_vuile tering hond heeft geen respect voor zijn geloof en afkomst_ 

Daarom dacht ik misschien dat het hier weer ging om zo'n verongelijkt type dat zo graag respect wil, maar tot wie het maar niet wil doordringen dat je respect moet verdienen, en dat lukt niet door te dreigen met geweld.

_Totzover heb je door de waas voor je ogen enkel gekeken naar hoe iets op xenofobe en generaliserende blanken kan overkomen._

Nou, ik had, dacht ik nog wel meer observaties gedaan, maar waar het hier om gaat is niet xenofobe en generaliserende 'blanken', maar om mensen, die iedere keer dat ze een moslim zien, een oververhitte schreeuwlelijk zien die dreigt met geweld. Dus op zeker moment is het niet gek dat die mensen bij moslims automatisch denken aan oververhitte, met geweld dreigende schreeuwlijkerds. Dat ligt niet aan die mensen, maar aan de schreeuwlelijkerds. Dat dat jou niet interesseert, zegt veel over je.

_Wil je soms ontkennen dat Hafid een alcoholist is, verward etc.?_

Dat-ie een alcoholist is, is waar. Dat-ie verward is, niet. Ik vind jou verwarder.

_De inhoud en de waarheid van mijn geloof staan hier verder buiten._

Haal het er dan niet zelf bij. Deze 'discussie' begon met gejammer over respect voor geloof en afkomst, dit forum heet nota bene 'Maroc.nl', dus kom zeg.

_dus waarom zou ik nou waardering moeten tonen voor Hafid's fascinatie voor kontsex en andere soorten ranzigheid?_

Jij hebt echt nog nooit iets van Hafid gelezen. Dan dien je je gewoon van commentaar te onthouden.

_Iemand die onrespectvol omgaat met moslims, de Koran, de Islam, de profeet en God moet niet raar opkijken als ie onrespectvol wordt behandeld door moslims._

O, maar dat geldt dan ook andersom: moslims die geen respect tonen moeten niet raar opkijken dat ze die ook niet krijgen. Zo blijven we bezig.

_In het kader van 'Kill the Muslims with verbal Beatings' mag iedereen 'ons' beledigen en 'wij' mogen nergens een mening over vormen, zonder uitgemaakt te worden voor barbaarse beesten en respectloze extremisten._

Is dat zo? Kun je daar een paar voorbeelden van noemen?

_Moslims moeten zich alleen bezighouden met zich te verontschuldigen voor botte harken en boze, schreeuwende malloten._

Botte harken zoals 'Sportfreak' bedoel je? Of 'VerbalSmaeel'?

Je zwetst. Ik kan zowat de televisie niet aanzetten of ik zie weer een verongelijkte moslim aan het blren. Ik ga naar Maroc.nl, ik zie verongelijkte moslims blren. Een stelletje onwetende, constant verongelijkte zeurkousen zijn jullie, oordelen over iedereen, maar niet de minste vorm van zelfkritiek. Gesloten voor andersdenkenden, andere standpunten en de mogelijkheid dat het allemaal wel eens helemaal niet waar zou kunnen zijn wat je als dogma's hebt omarmd.

Dat is pech voor jullie, want verder interesseert het nauwelijks iemand. Wie zichzelf niet helpt, verdient de sympathie van anderen niet.

----------


## Flupke.

> Dat-ie een alcoholist is, is waar. Dat-ie verward is, niet. Ik vind jou verwarder.


Het is omdat hij verward is dat hij alcoholist is geworden.Zijn verwardheid(en) spreekt boekdelen.

----------


## Tamza_Tirelli

Kom op man, wat is het nut van het bashen van een verwarde verslaafde/alcoholist, ondanks zn gore praatjes over de islam. Dat is alsof je een kreupele uit zn rolstoel duwt en vervolgens in zn maag gaat schoppen. Of een krankzinnige publiekelijk ophangen omdat ie een middelvinger steekt naar de imam. Dat is net zo eerloos en triest.

----------


## Ourzazate

> blablablablabla bla bla bla bla bla, Hafid is zielig bla bla blablabla, alleen Hafid mag kritiek geven blablabla bla blabla, Hafid is de beste schrijver blabla bla blablablablablablabla bla en nog eens bla


Als je een vriend of sympathisant bent van Hafid dan zou je er beter aan doen om voor hem een goede afkickkliniek te gaan zoeken ipv hier je gelijk trachten te halen.

Ben je Hafid zelf dan zou ik zeggen: proost!

----------


## alkindy

Hafid is in mijn ogen een groote kunstenaar, de prachtige boeken die hij geschreven kunnen er maar weinig.

----------


## SportFreak

> Als je een vriend of sympathisant bent van Hafid dan zou je er beter aan doen om voor hem een goede afkickkliniek te gaan zoeken ipv hier je gelijk trachten te halen.
> 
> Ben je Hafid zelf dan zou ik zeggen: proost!


Hij is het zelf man

----------


## cara

> Hafid is in mijn ogen een groote kunstenaar, de prachtige boeken die hij geschreven kunnen er maar weinig.



Het is geen kunst om oeverloos af te geven op je afkomst en je eigen volk te kakken zetten. Daarmee kan je als allochtoon in NL jezelf gemakkelijk in the picture zetten. Eenmaal de faam binnen, kun je het thema oeverloos uitmelken.

Ook al verpak je het keer op keer in een ander jasje met een andere titel het blijft KITSCHwerk. 

Als iemand een proces van het schijten van een drol in zijn eigen waterput beschrijft op een creatieve manier, dan zijn er altijd groepies die daar bewondering voor hebben. Qua inhoud blijft het izan

Hafid's boekwerken kan men plaatsen onder de reeks Izanromans

----------


## SportFreak

> Het is geen kunst om oeverloos af te geven op je afkomst en je eigen volk te kakken zetten. Daarmee kan je als allochtoon in NL jezelf gemakkelijk in the picture zetten. Eenmaal de faam binnen, kun je het thema oeverloos uitmelken.
> 
> Ook al verpak je het keer op keer in een ander jasje met een andere titel het blijft KITSCHwerk. 
> 
> Als iemand een proces van het schijten van een drol in zijn eigen waterput beschrijft op een creatieve manier, dan zijn er altijd groepies die daar bewondering voor hebben. Qua inhoud blijft het izan
> 
> Hafid's boekwerken kan men plaatsen onder de reeks Izanromans


Ja inderdaad 

Izanromans  :grote grijns:

----------


## Julien

Ik dacht dat roddelen ook haram was?

Wat een hypocrietelingen weer hier..

----------


## appieman

> Ik dacht dat roddelen ook haram was?
> 
> Wat een hypocrietelingen weer hier..


Echt roddelen is het niet. Immers, het is niet achter zijn rug om. Ook hij kan gewoon op maroc.nl komen en deze discussie lezen. Als hij dat nog niet heeft gedaan. Oordelen is btw ook haram.

----------


## hmir

_"Het is geen kunst om oeverloos af te geven op je afkomst en je eigen volk te kakken zetten. Daarmee kan je als allochtoon in NL jezelf gemakkelijk in the picture zetten. Eenmaal de faam binnen, kun je het thema oeverloos uitmelken.

Ook al verpak je het keer op keer in een ander jasje met een andere titel het blijft KITSCHwerk."_

Kijk, daar heb je het. Jullie hebben werkelijk helemaal niks van die man gelezen, want Bouazza geeft in zijn boeken helemaal niet af op de islam of Marokkanen of wat dan ook. Maar ja, als analfabeten die minachtend over literatuur doen, had ik niets anders verwacht.

Als ik deze walgelijke comments lees, geef ik hem groot gelijk als hij het de volgende keer wel doet.

Hoe zat het ook al weer? En maar klagen dat Nederlanders zo'n negatief beeld over ons hebben? Vinden jullie het gek met dit agressieve, beschamende gelul. Als jullie al gediscrimineerd worden, hebben jullie het aan jullie belachelijke, racistische en walgelijk agressieve houding te danken.

En dan ook nog eens klagen dat jullie geen kritiek mogen hebben? Oh nee, wat doen jullie hier dan? Is dit forum niet een manier om jullie vrijheid van meningsuiting te gebruiken? 

Jullie kunnen kennelijk niet kritiek met argumenten beantwoorden, maar alleen met gescheld en gedreig. En voor die ene barbaar die Bouazza op z'n bek wil schoppen: als jij de vrijheid die je hier hebt niet kunt waarderen en anderen kunt geven, flikker je maar op. 

Tfou 3la tassila

----------


## hmir

> Echt roddelen is het niet. Immers, het is niet achter zijn rug om. Ook hij kan gewoon op maroc.nl komen en deze discussie lezen. Als hij dat nog niet heeft gedaan. Oordelen is btw ook haram.


Oh ja joh? is het niet echt roddelen? Dit is erger dan roddelen, dit is een publieke, verbale lynchpartij.

Het hellevuur kietelt aan jullie voeten en jullie zien het niet.

----------


## BIGIR

> Oh ja joh? is het niet echt roddelen? Dit is erger dan roddelen, dit is een publieke, verbale lynchpartij.
> 
> Het hellevuur kietelt aan jullie voeten en jullie zien het niet.


Jullie, jullie, jullie, altijd weer dat wijzend vingertje. Nooit geleerd dat je niet mag wijzen?

Wel heel toevallig dat je je gelijk stort op deze discussie, nadat je je hebt aangemeld. Hafid die zich in dronkenschap een vrouw waant?

----------


## toetsenbord

> Jullie, jullie, jullie, altijd weer dat wijzend vingertje. Nooit geleerd dat je niet mag wijzen?
> 
> Wel heel toevallig dat je je gelijk stort op deze discussie, nadat je je hebt aangemeld. Hafid die zich in dronkenschap een vrouw waant?


 :haha: 

Onzin.

Als ze bij RTL Boulevard als een stelletje kakelende kippen aan het roddelen zijn over mensen die ze denken te kennen, hoor je niemand erover!

Om al niet te spreken over alle roddelbladen die over de toonbank gaan als zoete broodjes; die kopen Moslims zeker..  :moe: 

En nu zijn mensen met kritiek analfabeten, barbaren, helgasten, en verdienen het om gebashed te worden door alle media op aarde! :Confused: 

Wat een tgarbik weer. Sub7an Allah.

Dat aasgiergedoe op maroc.nl van nieuwsgierige outsiders, begint een beetje doorzichtig en irritant te worden.

En hypocrieten? Mensen die kritiek leveren, gaan naar de hel, en mensen die openbaar dronken zijn, en hun ouders en diens geloof beledigen, gaan naar het Paradijs?  :verward: 

Kunnen jullie meteen aan alle critici met een ongezouten mening, vertellen dat ze naar de hel gaan en alle schizofrene alcoholisten, dat ze naar het Paradijs gaan.  :moe: 

En ja, mensen maken gebruik van de vrijheid om hun mening te uiten(want dat mag).
En ik maak gebruik van de vrijheid om deze mensen een hart onder de riem te steken; kritiek leveren maakt je nog geen hypocriete helganger. Tsjonge jonge zeg.

En Hafid Bouazza, daar kan ik geen uitlatingen over doen. Ik ken die man niet persoonlijk.

----------


## HaasHaas

De hel wacht op jullie. En het is heeeeeeeet  :duivels: 

 :haha:

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Zo frustrerend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *verder alles goed met jou? *


Al hamdoulilahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh en met jou en de kids en ofcourse the hubby?

----------


## HaasHaas

> whahahahahahahahaha ik lig hier onder mijn bureau... je kunt ook te droog reageren BROER KONIJN


haha, ewa ja, wat moet je er anders mee he.

----------


## Soulsister4u

> haha, ewa ja, wat moet je er anders mee he.



ik weet het ook niet..... maar die Hafid die kijkt toch altijd lam uit zijn ogen man.... als daar geen verwardheid uit blijkt dan weet ik het niet hoor...en het is zo.... tegenwoordig als je eeuwige roem wil...dan moet je gewoon iets ANTI-ISLAM scanderen... garandeert 100% succes...

----------


## HaasHaas

> ik weet het ook niet..... maar die Hafid die kijkt toch altijd lam uit zijn ogen man.... als daar geen verwardheid uit blijkt dan weet ik het niet hoor...en het is zo.... tegenwoordig als je eeuwige roem wil...dan moet je gewoon iets ANTI-ISLAM scanderen... garandeert 100% succes...


hafid is een beetje lauw ja. maar verder kan ik niet over hem oordelen. ik ken zen werk niet, (trouwens, de voeten van abdullah, was dat zijn boek?), persoonlijk ook niet; en ik kijk zelden naar teevee en de krant lees ik ook zelden. 
ik vind het wel een beetje jammer dat ie in deze topic gelijk zo dramatisch doet.
het lijkt wel of ie zich verheven voelt boven alle anderen die een mening over zijn werk hebben. waarschijnlijk moet ie gewoon weer lekker een boek gaan schrijven. uiteindelijk is dat wat hij graag wil doen.

----------


## Soulsister4u

> hafid is een beetje lauw ja. maar verder kan ik niet over hem oordelen. ik ken zen werk niet, (trouwens, de voeten van abdullah, was dat zijn boek?), persoonlijk ook niet; en ik kijk zelden naar teevee en de krant lees ik ook zelden. 
> ik vind het wel een beetje jammer dat ie in deze topic gelijk zo dramatisch doet.
> het lijkt wel of ie zich verheven voelt boven alle anderen die een mening over zijn werk hebben. waarschijnlijk moet ie gewoon weer lekker een boek gaan schrijven. uiteindelijk is dat wat hij graag wil doen.


ja dat is een van zijn schrijfsels ja.....

----------


## Soulsister4u

http://hoeiboei.web-log.nl/hoeiboei/...iew_met_d.html

in dit interview wordt zijn jankmentaliteit wel heel duidelijk....

----------


## HaasHaas

> ja dat is een van zijn schrijfsels ja.....


was dat geen leuk boek dan? ik dacht me te herinneren dat men dat wel leuk vond. of juist niet? ik weet niet meer  :maf2:  lees sowieso geen romans.

----------


## RinC

Frontaal Naakt en Hmir is Peter Breedveld

Peter Breedveld is een journalist en columnist en oprichter van de weblog: http://www.peterbreedveld.com. Is onderdeel van Elsevier.

Op het weblog staan bijdragen van onder andere schrijver Hafid Bouazza, HP/De Tijd-cartoonist Gregorius Nekschot, columnist Pamela Hemelrijk, freelance journalist Bernadette de Wit, publicist Jaap de Wreede, redacteur Jeroen Mirck van reclamevakblad Adformatie, schrijver Jan van Aken, historicus Jona Lendering, journalist Stan de Jong van Nieuwe Revu, Henk Steenhuis, hoofdredacteur van HP/De Tijd, de Vlaamse striptekenares Ilah, striptekenaar Eric Schreurs van de strip Joop Klepzeiker en de hindoeschrijver Dewanand.

-----------

Hafid Bouazza heeft deze reacties ook gelezen. Hij schreef op de weblog naar aanleiding van de vraag op Fadin:




> *op 15 04 2008 schreef* *fadin*: Beste Hafid, Je inbreng in die onnozele uitzending was broodnuchter en voor mij kraakhelder en to the point. Wat betreft alcoholverslaving heb ik een vraag aan je: Zou iemand die als kind door zijn ouders is gerespecteerd in plaats van te zijn vernederd, behoefte hebben om zielepijn te verdoven door alcohol of een andere drug? 
> *op 15 04 2008 schreef* Hafid: Fadin,
> 
> _Na het lezen van de reacties op maroc.nl ben ik weer in opperbeste stemming en ga maar weer eens reageren._ Je vraag is te persoonlijk en ik kan daar geen antwoord op geven. Verslaving is een complex verschijnsel, waar de wetenschappers nog steeds niet over uit zijn. Het is gedeeltelijk genetisch bepaald, het heeft met dopaminehuishouding te maken, met serotoninetoevoer (serotonine is de regulator van de neuronen)etc. en daarnaast spelen persoonlijke ervaringen uiteraard een rol.
> 
> Overigens schrijf ik dit geheel nuchter (wallah!) en ik kan je wl precies vertellen hoe het voelt om nuchter te zijn: het is als acteren in een Nederlandse speelfilm zonder uit de kleren te moeten.
> 
> *Voor de rest wil ik gezegd hebben dat ik geen oogpotlood draag en mijn wenkbrauwen niet epileer.* 
> *op 15 04 2008 schreef* Hafid: PS. Fadin, er zijn zeker gevallen bekend van mensen zonder kindertrauma's die verslaafd raken.
> Zoals Gerrit Komrij het eens verwoordde: 'de pijn die samenvalt met ons wezen'.

----------


## RinC

> vuile tering hond heeft geen respect voor zijn geloof en afkomst 
> 
> hij komt helemaal ladderzat de studio in om gesprek te houden met Sophie Hildebrand en Katja Schuurmans 
> 
> wat een Mongool zeg..ik heb echt hekel aan hem ..jammer dat ik hem nooit tegen ben gekomen ..als dat zo was dan zou ik een schop op zijn bek geven 
> 
> wa tfoe 3la hond
> 
> zie hier fragment
> ...


 
Jij kan ook te ver gaan he. Gedraag je!

----------


## mulan

> Frontaal Naakt en Hmir is Peter Breedveld
> 
> Peter Breedveld is een journalist en columnist en oprichter van de weblog: http://www.peterbreedveld.com. Is onderdeel van Elsevier.
> 
> Op het weblog staan bijdragen van onder andere schrijver Hafid Bouazza, HP/De Tijd-cartoonist Gregorius Nekschot, columnist Pamela Hemelrijk, freelance journalist Bernadette de Wit, publicist Jaap de Wreede, redacteur Jeroen Mirck van reclamevakblad Adformatie, schrijver Jan van Aken, historicus Jona Lendering, journalist Stan de Jong van Nieuwe Revu, Henk Steenhuis, hoofdredacteur van HP/De Tijd, de Vlaamse striptekenares Ilah, striptekenaar Eric Schreurs van de strip Joop Klepzeiker en de hindoeschrijver Dewanand.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Hafid Bouazza heeft deze reacties ook gelezen. Hij schreef op de weblog naar aanleiding van de vraag op Fadin:


Het meest schokkende van dit alles is dat die Peter gast "tfou 3la tassila" schrijft in een van zijn reacties als Hmir.  :Confused: 

Oh en dat Hafid ontkent dat hij zijn wenkbrauwen epileert uiteraard.

----------


## HaasHaas

elsevier  :hihi:  
dat zegt genoeg.

----------


## Ourzazate

> Ik dacht dat roddelen ook haram was?
> 
> Wat een hypocrietelingen weer hier..



Hypocriet zijn al die christelijke priesters die kleine jongentjes sexueel misbruiken.

Roddelen doet iedereen, net als gebruik maken van een leugentje hier en daar. Maar als dit roddel is wat zijn dan de woorden die Jezus gebruikte toen hij (volgens de Bijbel) sprak over de Farizeen. Een lofdicht zeker?

----------


## RinC

> Het meest schokkende van dit alles is dat die Peter gast "tfou 3la tassila" schrijft in een van zijn reacties als Hmir. 
> 
> Oh en dat Hafid ontkent dat hij zijn wenkbrauwen epileert uiteraard.


 
Hafid kan ook Hmir zijn. Die heeft een heel ander emailadres dan Peter Breedveld. Maar wel zelfde ip adres. Misschien is het wel zn partner. 

Ik vind het maar een rare weblog met al die naakte chinezen.  :Confused:

----------


## Ourzazate

> Hafid kan ook Hmir zijn. Die heeft een heel ander emailadres dan Peter Breedveld. Maar wel zelfde ip adres. Misschien is het wel zn partner.


Hmir is volgens mijn toverei de zus van Hafid. Hasnae heet die heks, de vriendin van die Peter, die onder andere de ondertiteling heeft gedaan van de film van Hirsi Ali. Zo broer, zo zus. Helemaal verkocht aan de Hollandse xenofobische maatschappij en zichzelf lichamelijk en psychisch prostitueren teneinde witte schouderklopjes te ontvangen. Nou, jullie ouders zullen ongetwijfeld trots zijn. Allahi khla marka.

[img]http://www.peterbreedveld.com/archives/Hassnae0.jpg
[/img]

----------


## illmatik

> Hafid kan ook Hmir zijn. Die heeft een heel ander emailadres dan Peter Breedveld. Maar wel zelfde ip adres. Misschien is het wel zn partner. 
> 
> Ik vind het maar een rare weblog met al die naakte chinezen.


Breedveld is niet voor niks de zelfbenoemde sheriff van Nederlands blogland. Vage cultsekte, dat groepje waar hij deel van uitmaakt.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Breedveld is niet voor niks de zelfbenoemde sheriff van Nederlands blogland. Vage cultsekte, dat groepje waar hij deel van uitmaakt.


geenstijl maakt daar ook een deel van uit. allemaal van die ex-telegraaf-pipootjes die hier en daar op freelancebasis als 'journalist' werkten.
zo ook bij elsevier. veel werk was er niet voor ze toen het internet de dagelijkse kranten overlapte. van die rechtse knaapjes die zonder werk kwamen te zitten en hun frustraties op een webblog uiten. veelal moest de linkse media het ontgelden (nos, volkskrant etc) voor hun miserie. en natuurlijk alles wat moslim is. de marokkaan op nummer 1 want dat stamt nog uit hen telegraaf-achtergrond. soort mongolen als die rotterdammers die begin jaren 80 de huizen van gastarbeiders in de fik staken omdat het economisch slecht ging.

----------


## NadiadePadia

Lah ie hdiehoem 7etay diehoem.

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

Kijk nou, de lynchmob in actie. Aanklager, rechter en beul in n. En dit alles geaccommodeerd door de moderator van dit fijne forum, die enthousiast helpt de schrijvers van een paar onwelgevallige meningen te 'ontmaskeren'.

In plaats van argumenten te beantwoorden met argumenten, verliezen jullie je in verdachtmakingen, scheldpartijen en laster. 

Dank voor het bevestigen van mijn vooroordelen.

----------


## illmatik

> Kijk nou, de lynchmob in actie. Aanklager, rechter en beul in n. En dit alles geaccommodeerd door de moderator van dit fijne forum, die enthousiast helpt de schrijvers van een paar onwelgevallige meningen te 'ontmaskeren'.
> 
> In plaats van argumenten te beantwoorden met argumenten, verliezen jullie je in verdachtmakingen, scheldpartijen en laster. 
> 
> Dank voor het bevestigen van mijn vooroordelen.


Mooi, dan kun je nu weer fijn optiefen naar je cheesy HTML-freeway om weer wat artikeltjes over enge, eenrichtingsdenkende moslims neer te kalken en je vooroordelenlust te voorzien van een virtueel orgasme.

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Mooi, dan kun je nu weer fijn optiefen naar je cheesy HTML-freeway om weer wat artikeltjes over enge, eenrichtingsdenkende moslims neer te kalken en je vooroordelenlust te voorzien van een virtueel orgasme.


Hoe staat het met de totstandkoming van MIRSAB. Zag dat de website nog niet operationeel is....

----------


## illmatik

> Hoe staat het met de totstandkoming van MIRSAB. Zag dat de website nog niet operationeel is....


Nog ff geduld voor de site. Tis geen kruidenierswinkeltje dat je zomaar ff opzet. De stg. zelf draait al op volle toeren. Het regent aangiften bij het OM. Maar dat heb je waarschijnlijk wel al meegekregen.

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Nog ff geduld voor de site. Tis geen kruidenierswinkeltje dat je zomaar ff opzet. De stg. zelf draait al op volle toeren. Het regent aangiften bij het OM. Maar dat heb je waarschijnlijk wel al meegekregen.


Dat wilde ik ook niet insinueren. Was een welgemeende vraag uit interesse. Maar is het niet zo dat de rechter een uitspraak heeft gedaan met de conclusie dat de heer Wilders mag zeggen wat hij al reeds heeft gezegd.

----------


## BIGIR

> Nog ff geduld voor de site. Tis geen kruidenierswinkeltje dat je zomaar ff opzet. De stg. zelf draait al op volle toeren. Het regent aangiften bij het OM. Maar dat heb je waarschijnlijk wel al meegekregen.


Pfff, ik had wel meer vaart verwacht van een HTML-site.  :jammer:

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> Nog ff geduld voor de site. Tis geen kruidenierswinkeltje dat je zomaar ff opzet. De stg. zelf draait al op volle toeren. Het regent aangiften bij het OM. Maar dat heb je waarschijnlijk wel al meegekregen.


Fijn, de querulant uithangen op kosten van de belastingbetaler. Nederland is een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.

----------


## Couscousje

> Fijn, de querulant uithangen op kosten van de belastingbetaler. Nederland is een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.


Ja, want allochtonen betalen geen belasting en autochtonen wel, Calimero.

Cc

----------


## illmatik

> Dat wilde ik ook niet insinueren. Was een welgemeende vraag uit interesse. Maar is het niet zo dat de rechter een uitspraak heeft gedaan met de conclusie dat de heer Wilders mag zeggen wat hij al reeds heeft gezegd.


Gut, gelijk weer defensief. Watskeburt met jou, slechte jeugd?

Dat was maar 1 zaak. Er volgen er nog meer. Die eerste zaak was negatief uitgevallen voor de korte termijn, maar is dodelijk voor Wilders op de lange termijn. Die moet namelijk nu alle zeilen bijzetten om de hoogaangewakkerde verwachtingen binnen zijn electoraat - dankzij die op het eerste gezicht voor hem positieve uitspraak - waar te maken. Kwestie van tijd voordat hij over de juridische schreef gaat.

@ Bigir: bek houwe. Komt meer bij kijken dan alleen maar de door jou zo vurig gewenste Donald Duck-plaatjes.

----------


## illmatik

> Fijn, de querulant uithangen op kosten van de belastingbetaler. Nederland is een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.


Ga toch een baan zoeken, prutser. Dan mag je er tenminste over meepraten.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Fijn, de querulant uithangen op kosten van de belastingbetaler. Nederland is een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.


de ware aard van het beestje komt naar boven drijven. over vooroordelen gesproken  :haha:

----------


## BIGIR

> Fijn, de querulant uithangen op kosten van de belastingbetaler. Nederland is een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.


Is het niet Hafidje dat zich steeds als een querulant persoon gedraagt? Elke keer afgeven op zijn ouders en (voormalig) geloof.

----------


## mulan

> Ik vind het maar een rare weblog met al die naakte chinezen.


Ja ik zat ook met zo'n gezicht .. :cheefbek:  

Ze zijn wel heel complimenteus naar elkaar toe.. 'Peter schrijft hartstochtelijk, natuurlijk beargumenteerd, maar zijn stijl volgt het ritme van zijn hart.' (Hafid Bouazza)

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Gut, gelijk weer defensief. Watskeburt met jou, slechte jeugd?
> 
> Dat was maar 1 zaak. Er volgen er nog meer. Die eerste zaak was negatief uitgevallen voor de korte termijn, maar is dodelijk voor Wilders op de lange termijn. Die moet namelijk nu alle zeilen bijzetten om de hoogaangewakkerde verwachtingen binnen zijn electoraat - dankzij die op het eerste gezicht voor hem positieve uitspraak - waar te maken. Kwestie van tijd voordat hij over de juridische schreef gaat.
> 
> @ Bigir: bek houwe. Komt meer bij kijken dan alleen maar de door jou zo vurig gewenste Donald Duck-plaatjes.


Nee hoor geen last van...

----------


## Eoft.

--

 :argwaan:

----------


## HaasHaas

> _Veralgemeent u niet te gauw?_
> 
> *BOUAZZA*: Zelfkritiek is niet iets waar ik veel Marokkanen van verdenk. Het zit in de Arabische mentaliteit: als je zo fatalistisch bent dat je gelooft in het noodlot en de wil van God, dan is niks je eigen schuld. Al die mensen die mij in discussies met de koran om de oren slaan, zou ik wel eens door elkaar willen schudden: het kan me geen reet schelen wat de islam ervan vindt, maar wat denk je nou zlf? Ik word daar echt wanhopig van. *Surf eens naar de website maroc.nl. Daar tref je hartenkreten aan van jongens van zestien: help, waar kan ik een Marokkaans meisje vinden dat niet is verwesterd?* Uit het kortwieken van de menselijke geest kan natuurlijk nooit iets goeds voortkomen.


Wij zijn allemaal 16 jaar en zijn dus wanhopig op zoek naar een meisje dat niet verwesterd is.  :roker:  nog meer vooroordelen van deze beste man.

linkje van de site

----------


## Invidia

Stelletje detectives  :hihi:

----------


## BIGIR

> Bigir: bek houwe. Komt meer bij kijken dan alleen maar de door jou zo vurig gewenste Donald Duck-plaatjes.


H, je weet dat je rug heb.

----------


## Soulsister4u

> H, je weet dat je rug heb.


ja hij weet dat hij een rug heeft....

----------


## 7eloua

> ja hij weet dat hij een rug heeft....


Droog  :hihi:

----------


## BIGIR

> ja hij weet dat hij een rug heeft....


Hoezo 'een rug'?

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Ja ik zat ook met zo'n gezicht .. 
> 
> Ze zijn wel heel complimenteus naar elkaar toe.. 'Peter schrijft hartstochtelijk, natuurlijk beargumenteerd, maar zijn stijl volgt het ritme van zijn hart.' (Hafid Bouazza)


Dat kan je ze niet aanrekenen. Die steken al van nature graag een vinger in elkaars hol. Dan weet men zeker dat de smurrie die in hun perverse geest zit te gisten niet de natuurlijke weg naar buiten volgt, maar via de mond eruit komt gulpen. Je moet toch wat om tegenwoordig nog een paar centen te verdienen voor het uitslaan van wartaal en het produceren van bagger als de concurrentie in opinieland al zo hevig is?

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Kijk nou, de lynchmob in actie. Aanklager, rechter en beul in n. En dit alles geaccommodeerd door de moderator van dit fijne forum, die enthousiast helpt de schrijvers van een paar onwelgevallige meningen te 'ontmaskeren'.
> 
> In plaats van argumenten te beantwoorden met argumenten, verliezen jullie je in verdachtmakingen, scheldpartijen en laster. 
> 
> Dank voor het bevestigen van mijn vooroordelen.


Als je argumenten had ingebracht zou er misschien nog sprake zijn van een discussie. Op het moment dat je je vooroordelen en walging naar moslims en Marokkanen toe toch maar niet kon bedwingen, werd je de persoon die je altijd al was: op zoek naar bevestiging middels de selectiviteit in je xenofoob en generaliserend denkpatroon. Je maatje Hafid was alleen een handig middel - zoals Hirshi Ali en Ehsan Bami ook handige werktuigjes waren voor blanke onverdraagzame xenofoben - om je ideologie van kruit te voorzien.

----------


## appieman

> Oh ja joh? is het niet echt roddelen? Dit is erger dan roddelen, dit is een publieke, verbale lynchpartij.
> 
> Het hellevuur kietelt aan jullie voeten en jullie zien het niet.


En sinds wanneer bepaal jij wie naar de hel gaat?

Overigens moet je maar eens naar mijn reacties in deze topic kijken, voor je oordeelt. Ik zeg alleen dat hij geen moslim is, dat heeft hij zelf aangegeven. Ik zei dat omdat SF zei 'zijn geloof...'. Maar ik geef aan dat de Islam niet zijn geloof is. That's it. Verder ga ik in op types als jij die denken dat zij de anderen op hun fouten wijzen terwijl ze zelf fout bezig zijn. Dus als je oordeelt, raad ik aan dit te onderbouwen. Anders ben je je naam niet waard. But less.

----------


## lihoed

My God wat heb je geschapen! Shi zuemmers die ze aan het woord laten.
Tfoe...

----------


## Irreverend

Okee, dus Hafid Bouazza is een dronken, sodomiserende, verwijfde-want-zijn-wenkbrouwen-epilerende, zichzelf naar lichaam en geest prostituerende hond. 

Kan iemand mij dan nu uitleggen wat hij precies zegt over de islam en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is?

En kan iemand mij uitleggen wat hij precies zegt over de Marokkaanse gemeenschap en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is?

Al wat ik hier lees is namelijk: Bouazza is zo'n nare kerel want hij zegt onaardige dingen over de islam, en: Bouazza deugt niet want hij zegt onaardige dingen over Marokkanen. 

Ja, misschien. Maar die onaardige dingen zouden toch wr kunnen zijn? Wat hij daarover zegt kan toch wr zijn, ook al lijdt hij aan alcoholverslaving en ook al schrijft hij in zijn romans over zaken waar sommigen hier wellicht te teerhartig of te kuis voor zijn?

----------


## BIGIR

Ha, daar hebben we het schreeuwrige broertje van Hmir.




> Okee, dus Hafid Bouazza is een dronken, sodomiserende, verwijfde-want-zijn-wenkbrouwen-epilerende, zichzelf naar lichaam en geest prostituerende hond.


Ja.




> Kan iemand mij dan nu uitleggen wat hij precies zegt over de islam en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is?


Nee.




> En kan iemand mij uitleggen wat hij precies zegt over de Marokkaanse gemeenschap en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is?


Nee.




> Al wat ik hier lees is namelijk: Bouazza is zo'n nare kerel want hij zegt onaardige dingen over de islam, en: Bouazza deugt niet want hij zegt onaardige dingen over Marokkanen.


Klopt.




> Ja, misschien. Maar die onaardige dingen zouden toch wr kunnen zijn? Wat hij daarover zegt kan toch wr zijn, ook al lijdt hij aan alcoholverslaving en ook al schrijft hij in zijn romans over zaken waar sommigen hier wellicht te teerhartig of te kuis voor zijn?


Nee.

----------


## Irreverend

> Ha, daar hebben we het schreeuwrige broertje van Hmir.


Misgegokt. Maar voel je vrij het nogmaals te proberen.

Allereerst wil ik je bedanken zo vriendelijk te zijn geweest mijn vragen te beantwoorden. Sommige van je antwoorden roepen echter nieuwe vragen op.

Bigir, jij beweert dat de groep forumgebruikers alhier die op Bouazza inhakt om wat hij schrijft over de islam en over Marokkanen, mij niet kan uit leggen wat hij dan precies zegt, en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is. Dat heb ik zo goed begrepen, toch?

Als dit waar is, waarin verschilt deze groep dan met die blanke xenofoben die de islam afwijzen en alles wat met Marokkanen te maken heeft, hoewel zij beiden slechts oppervlakkig kennen? 

Hoe bepaal je berhaupt of iets waar is of niet, als niet door er zorgvuldig kennis van te nemen en te doordenken?

Verder ontken je dat de onaardige dingen die Bouazza schrijft over islam en Marokkanen, evenzogoed wr zouden kunnen zijn.

Hoezo dan niet?

----------


## HaasHaas

> Misgegokt. Maar voel je vrij het nogmaals te proberen.
> 
> Allereerst wil ik je bedanken zo vriendelijk te zijn geweest mijn vragen te beantwoorden. Sommige van je antwoorden roepen echter nieuwe vragen op.
> 
> Bigir, jij beweert dat de groep forumgebruikers alhier die op Bouazza inhakt om wat hij schrijft over de islam en over Marokkanen, mij niet kan uit leggen wat hij dan precies zegt, en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is. Dat heb ik zo goed begrepen, toch?
> 
> Als dit waar is, waarin verschilt deze groep dan met die blanke xenofoben die de islam afwijzen en alles wat met Marokkanen te maken heeft, hoewel zij beiden slechts oppervlakkig kennen? 
> 
> Hoe bepaal je berhaupt of iets waar is of niet, als niet door er zorgvuldig kennis van te nemen en te doordenken?
> ...



En let wel Bigir, je staat onder ede he  :giechel: 
althans, dat denkt deze rechtertje met zen ludieke vraagjes.  :melig2:

----------


## BIGIR

> Misgegokt. Maar voel je vrij het nogmaals te proberen.


Ik gok niet, is haram.




> Allereerst wil ik je bedanken zo vriendelijk te zijn geweest mijn vragen te beantwoorden. Sommige van je antwoorden roepen echter nieuwe vragen op.


Graag gedaan.




> Bigir, jij beweert dat de groep forumgebruikers alhier die op Bouazza inhakt om wat hij schrijft over de islam en over Marokkanen, mij niet kan uit leggen wat hij dan precies zegt, en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is. Dat heb ik zo goed begrepen, toch?


Hoe heb jij dat zo kunnen begrijpen?




> Als dit waar is, waarin verschilt deze groep dan met die blanke xenofoben die de islam afwijzen en alles wat met Marokkanen te maken heeft, hoewel zij beiden slechts oppervlakkig kennen?


Aleer ik deze vraag beantwoord, wil ik dat je eerst mijn vraag van hierboven beantwoordt. Is dat goed?




> Hoe bepaal je berhaupt of iets waar is of niet, als niet door er zorgvuldig kennis van te nemen en te doordenken?


Zie vraag van hierboven.




> Verder ontken je dat de onaardige dingen die Bouazza schrijft over islam en Marokkanen, evenzogoed wr zouden kunnen zijn.


Ja.




> Hoezo dan niet?


Omdat ze allerminst waar zijn.

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> Omdat ze allerminst waar zijn.


Sjonge, wat een intellectuele reus zien we hier bezig. Iets kan niet waar zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Dan heb je er, als simpele ziel, slechts het zwijgen toe te doen. 

We wten niet eens wt het is, wat niet waar kan zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Want het gaat hier dan wel over onaardige dingen die Hafid Bouazza over de islam zou hebben gezegd, maar wlke onaardige dingen dat zijn, het blijft in het ongewisse. Het zijn _onware_ onaardige dingen, dt weten we nu. En waarom zijn ze onwaar? Omdat ze allerminst waar zijn.

Man, man, wat een intellectuele armoede. Wat een existentile _leegheid_. En dan nog een houding aannemen alsof het allemaal geweldig slim en leuk is, ook. 'Kijk mij eens mijn domheid in volle glorie presenteren!' 

Stoer, man. O nee: 'Kapot moeilijk, man!'

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Sjonge, wat een intellectuele reus zien we hier bezig. Iets kan niet waar zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Dan heb je er, als simpele ziel, slechts het zwijgen toe te doen. 
> 
> We wten niet eens wt het is, wat niet waar kan zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Want het gaat hier dan wel over onaardige dingen die Hafid Bouazza over de islam zou hebben gezegd, maar wlke onaardige dingen dat zijn, het blijft in het ongewisse. Het zijn _onware_ onaardige dingen, dt weten we nu. En waarom zijn ze onwaar? Omdat ze allerminst waar zijn.
> 
> Man, man, wat een intellectuele armoede. Wat een existentile _leegheid_. En dan nog een houding aannemen alsof het allemaal geweldig slim en leuk is, ook. 'Kijk mij eens mijn domheid in volle glorie presenteren!' 
> 
> Stoer, man. O nee: 'Kapot moeilijk, man!'


Het is toch wel erg om zo een mislukte carrire te hebben dat je het moet hebben van www.maroc.nl... ik zou zeggen...maak wat van je leven en ga niet bij de pakken neer zitten!

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> Het is toch wel erg om zo een mislukte carrire te hebben dat je het moet hebben van www.maroc.nl... ik zou zeggen...maak wat van je leven en ga niet bij de pakken neer zitten!


Alwr zo'n sterk, inhoudelijk argument! Dan zijn er nog mensen die zich zorgen maken over de toekomst van de Marokkaanse jeugd in Nederland. Ik niet, hoor! Jullie komen er wel. Messcherp intellect, flexibele instelling, brede algemene ontwikkeling... Chapeau!

----------


## Soulsister4u

> Alwr zo'n sterk, inhoudelijk argument! Dan zijn er nog mensen die zich zorgen maken over de toekomst van de Marokkaanse jeugd in Nederland. Ik niet, hoor! Jullie komen er wel. Messcherp intellect, flexibele instelling, brede algemene ontwikkeling... Chapeau!


Maak je over ons maar geen zorgen hoor.. We komen er wel! Op eigen kracht  :puh:

----------


## Babyface

> Sjonge, wat een intellectuele reus zien we hier bezig. Iets kan niet waar zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Dan heb je er, als simpele ziel, slechts het zwijgen toe te doen. 
> 
> We wten niet eens wt het is, wat niet waar kan zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Want het gaat hier dan wel over onaardige dingen die Hafid Bouazza over de islam zou hebben gezegd, maar wlke onaardige dingen dat zijn, het blijft in het ongewisse. Het zijn _onware_ onaardige dingen, dt weten we nu. En waarom zijn ze onwaar? Omdat ze allerminst waar zijn.
> 
> Man, man, wat een intellectuele armoede. Wat een existentile _leegheid_. En dan nog een houding aannemen alsof het allemaal geweldig slim en leuk is, ook. 'Kijk mij eens mijn domheid in volle glorie presenteren!' 
> 
> Stoer, man. O nee: 'Kapot moeilijk, man!'



Zie ondertekening meneer. 


Toevallig is BIGIR een geweldige jongeman indeed. Allerminst zonder vooroordelen itt sommigen alhier waaronder jouw persoontje.

----------


## Babyface

> Alwr zo'n sterk, inhoudelijk argument! Dan zijn er nog mensen die zich zorgen maken over de toekomst van de Marokkaanse jeugd in Nederland. Ik niet, hoor! Jullie komen er wel. Messcherp intellect, flexibele instelling, brede algemene ontwikkeling... Chapeau!



en ik ga in 1 van mn hoofddoeken snuiten daar ik ongesteld ben, pardon verkouden. damn ik ben echt dom joh..

----------


## BIGIR

> Sjonge, wat een intellectuele reus zien we hier bezig. Iets kan niet waar zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Dan heb je er, als simpele ziel, slechts het zwijgen toe te doen.


Bedankt voor je welgemeende compliment. Hetgeen waarvan ik in dezen vind dat het allerminst waar is, is inderdaad niet waar. Daar ben jij het uiteraard niet mee eens, maar dat is niet erg. Die vrijheid heb je gelukkig, toch?




> We wten niet eens wt het is, wat niet waar kan zijn omdat het allerminst waar is. Want het gaat hier dan wel over onaardige dingen die Hafid Bouazza over de islam zou hebben gezegd, maar wlke onaardige dingen dat zijn, het blijft in het ongewisse. Het zijn _onware_ onaardige dingen, dt weten we nu. En waarom zijn ze onwaar? Omdat ze allerminst waar zijn.


Als we niet (eens) weten wat _het_ is, dan lijkt het mij dat we deze hele discussie als overbodig moeten beschouwen. Wel bij de les blijven, Hmir.




> Man, man, wat een intellectuele armoede. Wat een existentile _leegheid_. En dan nog een houding aannemen alsof het allemaal geweldig slim en leuk is, ook. 'Kijk mij eens mijn domheid in volle glorie presenteren!'


Jij houdt een complimenteuse houding aan, ik een houding (alsof; naar jouw zeggen) dat het allemaal geweldig, slim en leuk is. Dat mag ik toch wel, of niet? Immers, die vrijheid heb ik. Toch?




> Stoer, man. O nee: 'Kapot moeilijk, man!'


Frontaal, a sahbi, frontaal.

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> Die vrijheid heb ik. Toch?


Je hebt inderdaad de vrijheid om je domheid te etaleren. In Nederland wordt dat zelfs aangemoedigd. Ook in die zin is dit land een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.

Heb ik ergens bestreden dat je die vrijheid hebt, dan? Of dat je de vrijheid hebt om wat dan ook te zeggen? Ik dacht 't niet. Er is hier al een paar keer gejengeld dat moslims in Nederland geen vrijheid van meningsuiting zouden hebben, maar dat is a) een onhoudbare, belachelijke stelling en b) irrelevant in deze.

----------


## Flupke.

Hafid bouazza's boeken bezitten 'alcoholische' warmte,maar alleen mensen die zich in zijn boeken kunnen vinden kunnen deze warmte ervaren.Ik behoor niet tot dat selectief groepje,daarom gooi ik zijn boeken in de open haard om ook te profiteren van dat warmte,en dankzij het hoge alcoholgehalte in zijn woorden,branden zijn boeken alleen maar heftiger wat goed uitkomt gedurende koude winterdagen.

Alcoholikus.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Babyface

> Hafid bouazza's boeken bezitten 'alcoholische' warmte,maar alleen mensen die zich in zijn boeken kunnen vinden kunnen deze warmte ervaren.Ik behoor niet tot dat selectief groepje,daarom gooi ik zijn boeken in de open haard om ook te profiteren van dat warmte,en dankzij het hoge alcoholgehalte in zijn woorden,branden zijn boeken alleen maar heftiger wat goed uitkomt gedurende koude winterdagen.
> 
> Alcoholikus.



 :hihi:

----------


## Frontaal Naakt

> Hafid bouazza's boeken bezitten 'alcoholische' warmte,maar alleen mensen die zich in zijn boeken kunnen vinden kunnen deze warmte ervaren.Ik behoor niet tot dat selectief groepje,daarom gooi ik zijn boeken in de open haard om ook te profiteren van dat warmte,en dankzij het hoge alcoholgehalte in zijn woorden,branden zijn boeken alleen maar heftiger wat goed uitkomt gedurende koude winterdagen.
> 
> Alcoholikus.


Dat krijg je als je boeken verbrandt in plaats van dat je ze leest. Dan weet je niet dat het 'dat selectie*ve* groepje' moet zijn en '*de* warmte'. 

Lezen is zo goed voor je. Je taal wordt er beter van - en jouw taal moet echt beter, anders word je nooit uitgenodigd op een sollicitatie -, je ontwikkeling wordt breder - ook hoognodig - en je geest wordt verruimd - en er moet echt dringend worden gelucht bij jou thuis.

Je hebt Hafids boeken niet gelezen, dus je weet niks over dat alcoholische ervan. Alweer een dom vooroordeel, alweer een misser.

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Je hebt inderdaad de vrijheid om je domheid te etaleren. In Nederland wordt dat zelfs aangemoedigd. Ook in die zin is dit land een paradijs voor de verongelijkte allochtoon.
> 
> Heb ik ergens bestreden dat je die vrijheid hebt, dan? Of dat je de vrijheid hebt om wat dan ook te zeggen? Ik dacht 't niet. Er is hier al een paar keer gejengeld dat moslims in Nederland geen vrijheid van meningsuiting zouden hebben, maar dat is a) een onhoudbare, belachelijke stelling en b) irrelevant in deze.


Ok toetsenbord-gangster. Waarom doe jij zo verongelijkt als je de waarheid van deze stelling onderschrijft: 'Er moet, vind ik, meer gescholden worden op de islam en meer gelachen om de islam. We moeten die hoofddoekjes belachelijk maken!'

Dan lijkt het me eerder dat jij en je maatjes een vreemd soort lijdzaamheid vertonen wanneer je een koekje van eigen deeg krijgt. Opeens moet Hafid's wankelmoedigheid een excuus zijn om hem met fluwelen handschoenen aan te gaan pakken. Het is altijd hetzelfde met dat rechts tuig. Eerst komen ze schelden, maar als ze in hun overmoed per ongeluk op onvermoede tegenstand stuiten gaan ze kermen als oude impotente wijven die hun 'vagijn' uit zien drogen. Wie scheldt moet niet klagen dat hij een paar verbale steken tussen zijn ribben krijgt. 

Het meest pathetische is nog wel dat je telkens probeert om die pose overeind te houden, terwijl je elke keer door gebrek aan inhoud door de mand blijft vallen.

----------


## Bokitoo

Hafid is cool. sportfreak is gewoon jaroers.

----------


## Flupke.

> Je hebt Hafids boeken niet gelezen, dus je weet niks over dat alcoholische ervan. Alweer een dom vooroordeel, alweer een misser.


 Ik heb zijn boeken niet gelezen,maar Hafids gezicht spreekt boekdelen  :cola: .

----------


## Irreverend

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Irreverend
> 
> Bigir, jij beweert dat de groep forumgebruikers alhier die op Bouazza inhakt om wat hij schrijft over de islam en over Marokkanen, mij niet kan uit leggen wat hij dan precies zegt, en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is. Dat heb ik zo goed begrepen, toch?
> 
> 
> Hoe heb jij dat zo kunnen begrijpen?


Wel ik vroeg of de gebruikers op dit forum, na alle beledigingen aan het adres van Bouazza vanwege zijn kritiek op islam en Marokkanen, mij vervolgens ook uit kunnen leggen wat hij dan wel zegt over islam en Marokkanen, en waarom hetgeen hij over beide onderwerpen zegt inhoudelijk onjuist is.

Je beantwoordde die vraag tweemaal ontkennend: "Nee," [dat is: Nee, niemand op dit forum kan jou, na al deze beledigingen vanwege zijn islam- en Marokkanenkritiek, uitleggen wat Bouazza dan wel zegt over islam en Marokkanen en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is].




> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Irreverend
> 
> Als dit waar is, waarin verschilt deze groep dan met die blanke xenofoben die de islam afwijzen en alles wat met Marokkanen te maken heeft, hoewel zij beiden slechts oppervlakkig kennen?
> 
> 
>  Aleer ik deze vraag beantwoord, wil ik dat je eerst mijn vraag van hierboven beantwoordt. Is dat goed?


Bij deze. 


Op het einde van je posting stel je dat de dingen Bouazza schrijft over islam en Marokkanen niet waar kunnen zijn _"omdat ze allerminst waar zijn."_.

Wat schrijft hij dan dat volgens jou onwaar is?

----------


## IbnRushd

> Wel ik vroeg of de gebruikers op dit forum, na alle beledigingen aan het adres van Bouazza vanwege zijn kritiek op islam en Marokkanen, mij vervolgens ook uit kunnen leggen wat hij dan wel zegt over islam en Marokkanen, en waarom hetgeen hij over beide onderwerpen zegt inhoudelijk onjuist is.



Hafid Bouazzi heeft wel eens gezegd dat de gebedshuizen in Nederland allemaal lelijke misbaksels zijn, en (dus) niet voldeed aan de 'architectonische pracht' die onder zijn ogen als _criterium_ gold. Klinkt aardig onaardig, vind je niet?

Voorts noemde hij eerwraak in een adem met de islam, hetgeen natuurlijk pertinent onjuist is.

Ook het *beledigen* van homoseksuelen vat hij op als een gebod van de islam. Tja, wat verstaat dhr. Bouazzie onder 'beledigen'? En waarom leest ieder nuchter Koranlezer het tegenstelde ervan?

Over Marokkanen heeft Bouazzie dit weleens gezegd: _'Hij sloeg me tot mijn twaalfde, dat is heel normaal voor Marokkaanse vaders die hun gezag willen laten gelden, maar ik vond dat natuurlijk helemaal niet gewoon'._ Waar haalt hij het vandaan dat 't heel *normaal* is voor vaders om hun kinderen bont en blauw te slaan?

Ongetwijfeld zullen er nog meer gefingeerde, onaardige en affronterende berichten staan van Bouazzie. Hetgeen ik hierboven schreef heb ik snel op google gevonden. Mocht je me niet geloven, aangezien Bouazzie een halve God voor jou is, ben ik best bereid om je bronnen te geven. Geef maar een gil.

----------


## Bokitoo

google es in uw egen hersens,buiten de wikipedia site en buiten de koran!!! pffff wat een scheet is het dan???

----------


## Ourzazate

> Wat schrijft hij dan dat volgens jou onwaar is?


Dat vrouwen onderdrukt worden door de Islam.
Dat moslima's hoofddoekjes dragen niet uit eigen wil maar omdat dit wordt opgedragen door de mannen.
Dat de Islam is een discriminerend systeem dat de ongelijkheid tussen man en vrouw als basis heeft.

En zo kun je nog wel even doorgaan.

Als hij kritiek heeft op Marokkaanse jongeren die overvallen plegen, oude vrouwtjes beroven, buurten terroriseren, in de bijstand zitten of Marokkaanse mannen die hun kinderen/vrouw bont en blauw slaan dan deel ik die kritiek. Maar de problemen koppelen aan religie terwijl die te maken hebben met cultuur getuigt van onwetendheid. Deden de moslims maar wat de profeet Mohammed predikte:

-sla je vrouw niet. 
-de vrouw is gelijk aan de man.
-voed de armen zoals jullie eten en kleed ze zoals jullie je kleden.
-de beste moslim is hij die zijn vrouw het meest zachtaardigst en vriendelijkst behandelt.
-steel niet.
-wees goed voor ouderen en bescherm de wezen.
-geef aan de armen en als je niets hebt weet dat zelfs een glimlach een gift van liefdadigheid is.
-een moslim die zijn buik vol eet, terwijl hij weet dat zijn buurman honger heeft, is geen moslim.
-wees matig met alles wat je doet.

----------


## Qaiys

> Wel ik vroeg of de gebruikers op dit forum, na alle beledigingen aan het adres van Bouazza vanwege zijn kritiek op islam en Marokkanen, mij vervolgens ook uit kunnen leggen wat hij dan wel zegt over islam en Marokkanen, en waarom hetgeen hij over beide onderwerpen zegt inhoudelijk onjuist is.
> 
> Je beantwoordde die vraag tweemaal ontkennend: "Nee," [dat is: Nee, niemand op dit forum kan jou, na al deze beledigingen vanwege zijn islam- en Marokkanenkritiek, uitleggen wat Bouazza dan wel zegt over islam en Marokkanen en waarom dat inhoudelijk onjuist is].
> 
> Op het einde van je posting stel je dat de dingen Bouazza schrijft over islam en Marokkanen niet waar kunnen zijn _"omdat ze allerminst waar zijn."_.
> 
> Wat schrijft hij dan dat volgens jou onwaar is?



Hier een paar uitspraken van Hafid Bouazza die onjuist en/of maatregelen betreffen die gericht zijn om de universele vrijheden van een mens voor moslims/marokkanen buiten werking te stellen.

_Mohammed ...die nooit vrouwenbesnijdenis heeft verboden, sterker nog, hij vondt het een goede manier om het libido van een vrouw in te dammen'_

Dat is een leugen

_Het cultureel centrum van Europa lag rondom de Middellandse Zee, maar de aanhoudende aanvallen van de moslims dreven de Europeanen ertoe het centrum naar Europa te verhuizen._

Dit is een leugen en pertinente onzin. Europeanen hebben zich nooit een eenheid gevoeld tegen culturen uit andere continenten. Zoiezo is het denken in continenten nooit aan de orde geweest voor de oprichting van de Europese Unie. 

Als Hafid het heeft over culturen rondom de Middelandse zee dan kan hij het alleen hebben over de griekse- en Romeinse rijk. De Griekse cultuur is ruim 1000 jaar voor de komst van de islam al in verval geraakt. Het Romeinse Rijk was ruim 100 voor de komst van de islam in verval geraakt.

Blijft n culturele centrum uit Zuid Europa over, de Spaanse, c.q de Andalusische. Deze was juist ontstaan door de komst van de Islam. Sterker nog de Islam is juist de beschaving geweest die zeer veel heeft bij gedragen aan de Rennaissance in Europa.

_Wat heeft de islam als ideologie Nederland gebracht? Tot vermoeiens toe horen we dat andere culturen de Nederlandse samenleving verrijken, maar dat is de verrijking van onze magen en tafels. Maar waarmee heeft de theorie van de islam Nederland verrijkt? We werden geconfronteerd met eerwraak, met het legitiem slaan van vrouwen, het beledigen van homoseksuelen, het vermoorden van 'te vrije meisjes', met hysterie rondom het hoofddoekje.._

1) Eerwraak is in de Islam verboden en is hoofdzakelijk een culturele gebruik die In Nederland door voornamelijk Koerden wordt gepraktiseerd. Je zult vrijwel nooit lezen dat een Marokkaan uit eerwraak zijnn/vrouw of dochter heeft vermoord.

2) Waar haalt hij deze onzin vandaan? Heb jij ooit eghoord dat de politie met gegevens naar buiten kwam waaruit bleek dat de gearresteerde moslimmanen huiselijk geweld legitimeerden met de Islam? Vrouwenmishandeling wordt volgens een grootschalig onderzoek van het Ministerie van Justitie het meest gepraktiseerd door Nederlandse mannen. 55 % van de Nederlandse vrouwen heeft ooit eens met huiselijk geweld te maken, waarvan 45 % regelmatig.

3) Ik kan je ongeveer 40 scheldwoorden in het Nederlands geven voor homosexuelen. Dit is geen islamitische bijdrage geweest.

4) Meisjes vermoorden is in de Islam verboden. 

5) De hysterie rondom de Hijaab is door de Europeanen gestart. Dat is begonnen in Frankrijk ergens in 1988 waar de Franse staat een hoger beroep zaak verloor van hijaabdragende moslima's die ze van school wilden weren. De Franse hoge raad gaf ze wel een advies mee hoe ze het konden verbieden, als er een vrom van dwang in het spel zou zijnn dan kon het wel verboden worden. Dit is door de liberalen opgepakt. Zij vonden tijdens hun Liberale internationale begin jaren 90 in Wenen dat de Islam na de val van het communisme nu aangepakt moest worden. Zij besloten daar ook dat de Hijaab het speerpunt van hun project zou zijn. De logica hierachter is dat je met de islamitische vrouw moet beginnen als je de Islam wilt veranderen/vernietigen. Immers de vrouw voedt de kinderen op. Dus als je haar vernaadert dan verander je automatisch de nieuwe generatie. De islamitische vrouw wordt gezien als middel om de Islam kapot te maken. De hijaab moest eraan.

In Nederland was de toenmalige chef van de liberalen, Bolkestein, die deze boodschap hier uitdraagde. Hij was ook diegene die continu de hijaab op de politieke agenda bracht. De hysterie is dus nietdoor de moslims begonnen, ze zijn hooguit het lijden onderwerp.

Dat de moslima bevrijd moet worden kun je ook terug zien in de woorden van Hafid.

_De eerste stap is een verbetering van de positie van de vrouw. Meisjes moeten een vrije partnerkeuze krijgen. Dan krijg je meer gemengde huwelijken tussen autochtonen en moslims._

Integratie en de Islam kapot maken via de vagina van de moslima dus. De islamitische vrouw wordt door hem gezien als een middel om zijn ideen te verwezenlijken.

_Er zal niks veranderen zonder een opstand. Als het aan mij ligt, zou er geen enkele moskee bijkomen en de moskeen die er al zijn (rond de 400!) zou ik openstellen voor opvang van asielzoekers, want we weten toch hoe gastvrij en goedertieren de islam is, of niet?_

_Ik zou zo dolgraag hebben dat er eindelijk eens een einde kwam aan de bouw van al die moskeen in Nederland. Er zijn er nu al meer dan vierhonderd en er komen er nog altijd bij_

Hij wil hier een grondwettelijk recht voor moslims buiten werking stellen. Ik ben niet blij met iemand die mijn grondwettelijk recht speciaal voor mij buiten werking wil stellen.

Ik kan nog een paar a-viertjes doorgaan maar dat komt allemaal op hetzelfde neer.

Hij stelt juist dat de moslims in Nederland een gevaar vormen en dat we uit zijn op vernietiging van Nederland. Dit is een zeer kwalijke beschuldiging. Hij wil graag als individu gezien maar zelf scheert hij de moslims over n kam. We vormen als blok een gevaar voor Nederland.

Nee Hafid moet eens een keer diep naar zijn eigen leven gaan kijken. Hafid heeft gewoon een rotjeugd in een kutdorp gehad en dat nooit echt verwerkt. Zijn ouders als analfabeet die hem niet konden helpen met het in reine brengen van twee culturen. Zijn armoedige tijden op het Gymnasium tussen al die ''rijke kakkers''. Het teruggetrokken jongentje in de klas dat zijn verotte leventje en zichzelf haatte. De andere kinderen die vollop plezier hadden en deden waar ze zin in hadden. Hij moest juist naar koranlessen en een boek lezen waarvan hij de inhoud niet verstond....etc.. bla bla

Dat verotte leventje van tussen de wal en het schip in combinatie met een schuchtere jongetje zonder veel zelfvertrouwen die vaak buiten de boot viel wil iemand de schuld geven van zijn verloren jeugd. Gezien de leeftijd die samenvalt met de begintijden van aanval op de islam in Nederland is het heel goed denkbaar dat hij aangesloten heeft bij dat thema.

Wat ik wel frappant vond is wel dat hij momenteel in therapie is voor zijn drankverslaving. Zijn probleem, de drank, wordt verboden door de Islam.

----------


## Julien

> Hypocriet zijn al die christelijke priesters die kleine jongentjes sexueel misbruiken.


Ja net zoals al die pedo's die legaal met kleine meisjes mogen trouwen van de islamitische wet..




> Roddelen doet iedereen, net als gebruik maken van een leugentje hier en daar. Maar als dit roddel is wat zijn dan de woorden die Jezus gebruikte toen hij (volgens de Bijbel) sprak over de Farizeen. Een lofdicht zeker?


Lees de eerste 2 pagina's van dit topic; roddelen is dan nog zacht uitgedrukt, het is pure haatzaaierij. En heel erg hypocriet ook dus.

----------


## Ourzazate

> Ja net zoals al die pedo's die legaal met kleine meisjes mogen trouwen van de islamitische wet..


Wat mij betreft mogen ze de leeftijd binnen de islamtische wetgeving verleggen naar 18 jaar. Maar als dat pedo's zijn wat was Jozef in zijn 40-er jaren dan toen hij de 12-jarige maagd Maria huwde volgens jou?




> Lees de eerste 2 pagina's van dit topic; roddelen is dan nog zacht uitgedrukt, het is pure haatzaaierij. En heel erg hypocriet ook dus.


In de eerste 2 pagina's staat helemaal geen haatzaaierij, afgezien van het commentaar van SportFreak. Maar dat moet je met een korreltje zout nemen. Dus die 2 pagina's waar je over spreekt is onzin, tenzij je enkele citaten kunt aangeven.

----------


## Qaiys

Haha..ik lees dat dewanand een columnist is bij frontaal naakt. Dewanand is een extremistische nazi-hindoe die zich voordeed als moslim en hindoe organisaties poederbrieven van de zogenaamde nederlandse El KAida afdeling stuurde met bedreigingen. De brieven leidden tot onrust binnen de Hindoegemeenschap, omdat met moord, brandstichting en verkrachting wordt gedreigd uit naam van Allah. De brieven eindigden met "You are dead now: Anthrax of "You are dead now: Allah". Hij is hiervoor ook nog eens veroordeeld. Hij kwam er met een milde vanaf door te doen alsof hij psychisch was.

Lees de brief dat eigenlijk als doel had om de moslimhaat te doen toenemen. Een beroepsopruier dus. 




> TO HINDU ORGANISATION: ISCKON Den Haag 
> 
> Mekka, 5th may 2002 
> 
> BISMILLAH BISMILLAH In the holy name of Allah. 
> 
> BEAST Hindu KAFIRS organisation, HARAM PIGS… 
> 
> ISLAM IS THE BEST.
> ...


Hij is een racistische nazi-hindoe die lid was van de Centrum Democraten, NNP CP'86. Enkele uitspraken van Waldo Dewanand Doerga:

_"het moet echt eens ophouden. Die domme nederlandse regering geeft nederlandse paspoorten aan waardeloze asielzoekers en dat kan zo niet verder. Die zijn dom, lui en allemaal moslims. (...) asielzoekers uit afrika, en de arabische wereld moeten zonder pardon oprotten uit europa. Alleen broedervolken moeten hier opgevangen worden" en "de hele wereld zal tenslotte ten onder gaan aan het moslimterrorisme. Een levende moslim geeft het nooit op. Het beste is alle moslims afschieten, want dan ben je veilig." Verder roept hij de NNP op om een militaire tak op te richten om de islam in Nederland te bestrijden._

http://wikiresear.ch/Dewanand

_Datum : woensdag 27 maart 2002 
Naam : Dewanand 

Overal waar moslims zijn, zijn er grote problemen en onlusten. Waarom maken jullie geen programma hierover. Dan moeten jullie eerlijk vertellen wat er zoal mis is met de islam. Veel mensen hebben genoeg van moslims en dat zien jullie bij de verkiezingen. Voor mij is de islam gewoon nazisme en niets anders. Ik streef ernaar om de islam binnen honderd jaar totaal weg te vagen van deze wereld. Dat is mijn doel in het leven. de mensheid moet vooruit gaan en niet als een stelletje misbaksels oorlog voeren om religie. 
Dewanand_

http://kafka.antifa.net/doerga.htm

Dat soort (criminele)mensen krijgen dus de kans op frontaalnaakt om hun moslimhaat in de maatschappij te injecteren.

Waldo Dewanand Doerga, veroordeelde racist maar die zijn moslimhaat legitimeert door te doen alsof hij krankzinning is.

Pamela Hemelrijk, ook columniste bij frontaal naakt, idemdito moslimhaatster.

Peter Breedveld laatst nog veroordeeld door de rechter door het op internet de privacy van een vrouw langdurig en bij herhaling te schenden

Hafid Bouazza, in therapie voor zijn alcoholverlaving.


Een lekker zooitje moslimhaters dus.

----------


## Ourzazate

> Waldo Dewanand Doerga, veroordeelde racist maar die zijn moslimhaat legitimeert door te doen alsof hij krankzinning is.
> 
> Pamela Hemelrijk, ook columniste bij frontaal naakt, idemdito moslimhaatster.
> 
> Peter Breedveld laatst nog veroordeeld door de rechter door het op internet de privacy van een vrouw langdurig en bij herhaling te schenden
> 
> Hafid Bouazza, in therapie voor zijn alcoholverlaving.
> 
> 
> Een lekker zooitje moslimhaters dus.


Die Waldo is ziekelijk gestoord, weliswaar een moslimhater, maar echt psychisch gek. Iemand zoals hij die antraxbrieven stuurt naar zijn eigen bevolking in de naam van moslims om moslims in een kwaad daglicht te plaatsen moet eigenlijk direct worden vastgezet in een tbs-kliniek en nooit meer vrij worden gelaten. 

Maar ja, als de Nederlandse overheid 2 door Brazili veroordeelde pedofielen (Jerry K. en Johan T.) van wie er 1 voor de marine heeft gewerkt, helpt om Brazili te ontvluchten zodat ze uiteindelijk hier in NL 240 uur taakstraf krijgen wegens het sexueel misbruik van 24 kinderen (das dus 10 uur taakstraf per sexueel misbruikt kind), dan kan zo'n gek als Waldo ook vrij rondlopen.

Pamela Hemelrijk is ook gek. Theo van Gogh noemde haar paranode. Volgens haar was Mat Herben door de PvdA in de LPF geplaatst om de LPF ten val te brengen, waren enkele LPF kamerleden AIVD-ers en was Volkert vd G. een AIVD medewerker die zich wilde opofferen om zowel Fortuyn te doen verdwijnen alswel de milieubeweging aan te kunnen pakken. A fucking crazy bitch dus.

Peter Breedveld die zelf achter de nick Frontaal Naakt zit is een compleet lachwekkend geval. Neem de schrijfsels en de reacties op hun site maar eens door. Een en al kontenlikkerij: Hassnae likt de kont van Peter, Peter likt weer Hassnae's behaarde kont en de behaarde kont van Hafid en Hafid neemt in de tussentijd nog maar eens biertje of 40-50. Heineken zal het er druk mee hebben.

----------


## VerbalSmaeel

> Hij stelt juist dat de moslims in Nederland een gevaar vormen en dat we uit zijn op vernietiging van Nederland. Dit is een zeer kwalijke beschuldiging. Hij wil graag als individu gezien maar zelf scheert hij de moslims over n kam. We vormen als blok een gevaar voor Nederland.


Ik had iets soortgelijks al eerder opgemerkt, maar daar ging onze Frontaal Naakte niet op in. Het is wat je in de eerste zin poneert dat dit stelletje paranoide complotdenkers verenigt. Ze beroepen zich ook regelmatig op schrijvers als Oriana Fallaci, die de Islam gelijk tracht te stellen aan het nazisme, en Bat Ye 'Or, die ook voor extremisten als Wilders en hun zuster Hirsi Ali een vanzelfsprekendheid zijn.

_In 2005 schreef Bat Ye ’Or het boek Eurabia: The Euro-Arab Axis. Ze stelt hierin dat Europese politici na de oliecrisis van 1973, via de Europees-Arabische Dialoog, bewust Europa zouden hebben verkwanseld aan de islam, in ruil voor olie en vrijwaring van terroristische aanslagen. Europa zou met Arabische leiders hebben afgesproken om onbeperkt Arabische immigranten op te nemen. Demografische ontwikkelingen – de kinderrijke gezinnen van de moslims tegenover het schrale nageslacht van de autochtone Europeaan – zouden dan vanzelf Europa op de knien krijgen. De zegeningen van de islam zouden gencorporeerd worden in de herschrijving van de Europese geschiedenis en antisemieten kregen sleutelposities bij de verschillende lokale en nationale overheden.

De kerken spelen in dit zwarte sprookje een belangrijke rol. Onder druk van hun christelijke broeders in Palestina zouden Europese kerkelijk leiders bewust hun band met het jodendom hebben doorgesneden – uit wraak voor de ‘joodse’ moord op Christus – en deze hebben vervangen door een relatie met de islam. Bat Ye ’Or noemt onder meer het ikv, de vergrijsde christelijke vredesclub (voorstander van blijvend militair ingrijpen in Afghanistan) als een van de boosdoeners. Deze alliantie van christenen en seculiere, linkse politici met de Arabische wereld zou uiteindelijk leiden tot een Eurabische superstaat en de vernietiging van Isral. Een kernbegrip in het werk van Bat Ye ’Or is ‘dhimmitude’, wat onderdanigheid betekent van niet-moslims aan moslims.

Vr Bat Ye ’Or had de Italiaanse journaliste Oriana Fallaci in 2004 al stevig uitgehaald tegen de islam in haar boek The Force of Reason, door Wilders ‘zijn bijbel’ genoemd. In het boek stelt Fallaci dat het ‘islamitische nazisme’ met behulp van Europese multiculti’s doelbewust, met een vooropgezet plan, bezig zou zijn Europa te annexeren. Aan deze tamelijk eendimensionale gedachte heeft Bat Ye ’Or verscheidene dimensies toegevoegd met haar ‘ontrafeling’ van het grote complot van Europese ‘dhimmi’s’ en Arabische leiders. In een interview met HP/De Tijd in december 2007 zei Wilders over Bat Ye ’Or: ‘Haar boek heeft grote indruk op mij gemaakt toen het uitkwam in 2005. Ik denk ook dat ze gelijk heeft. Het is alleen moeilijk te bewijzen of er doelbewust beleid in die richting is geweest.’_

_Maakte Hirsi Ali toen nog onderscheid tussen de ‘radicale’ islam en de ‘gematigde’ moslims, inmiddels doet ze dat niet meer. Of, anders gesteld, het onderscheid doet niet meer ter zake. Hirsi Ali streeft nu naar niets minder dan de totale vernietiging van de islam, zo blijkt uit een interview in Reason, een liberaal Amerikaans weekblad. Op de vraag of de islam als ‘georganiseerde religie’ niet ook een emancipatoire beweging kan voortbrengen, zoals het christendom heeft gedaan bij de afschaffing van de slavernij of bij de strijd tegen het communisme in Polen, antwoordt Hirsi Ali: ‘Alleen als de islam wordt verslagen. Omdat nu de politieke arm van de islam, de naar macht hongerende expansionistische arm van de islam, superieur is geworden aan de Soefi’s en Ismaili’s en aan de vredelievende moslims.’

Reason: ‘Bedoelt u niet dat we de radicale islam moeten verslaan?’

Hirsi Ali: ‘Nee, de islam. Pas wanneer zij verslagen is, kan zij muteren in iets vreedzaams. Nu is het heel erg moeilijk om berhaupt over vrede te prten. Ze zijn niet genteresseerd in vrede.’

Reason: ‘Moeten we alle 1,5 miljard moslims onder onze laarzen verpulveren?’

Hirsi Ali: ‘Ik denk dat we in oorlog zijn met de islam. En wanneer je oorlog voert, moet je kleur bekennen.’ En even verder: ‘Er komt een moment dat je je vijand moet verpulveren.’

Reason: ‘Militair verpulveren?’

Hirsi Ali: ‘Op alle denkbare manieren. En als je dat niet doet, dan moet je verder met de consequentie leven dat jij zelf wordt verpulverd.’



De transformatie van Europa tot een islamo-christelijke staat, die Isral zal vernietigen, blijft, hoewel veel Europese politici daar al decennia mee bezig zijn, goeddeels aan het oog onttrokken. De verklaring van Bat Ye ’Or luidt dat de leiders van Europa het complot verborgen houden om zo de burger ervan te weerhouden in opstand te komen. In het interview met Geert Wilders in HP/De Tijd zegt de politicus dan ook dat zijn film over de Koran ‘de mensen de ogen zal openen’ – de onwetende Europese burgers die zich willig en blind laten leiden naar de slachtbank.

‘Eurabia klinkt als een klassieke complottheorie’, zegt Stef Aupers, als socioloog verbonden aan de Erasmus Universiteit van Rotterdam. Aupers deed onderzoek naar complottheorien en constateerde dat de jaren zestig van de vorige eeuw een grote ommekeer betekenden in het complotdenken: ‘Daarvoor richtte de complottheorie zich vooral op “de ander”. De joden hadden het gedaan, de communisten, de tempeliers en de vrijmetselaars. Na de jaren zestig werd het complot gezocht binnen de eigen kring: de media, de overheid en de bureaucratie zijn er op uit de burger te marginaliseren. De overheid kwam steeds verder van de burger af te staan terwijl die burger steeds individualistischer werd. Vooral mensen die in een isolement verkeren, zijn vatbaar voor complottheorien.’ Wilders en Hirsi Ali verkeren in een isolement. Zij worden serieus bedreigd door moslimextremisten. Ze zijn mede daardoor verworden tot tragische figuren die zich steeds halsstarriger vastklampen aan hun eigen gelijk, die niet meer in staat zijn tot zelfrelativering en die kritiek niet kunnen laten doordringen tot hun vastgeroeste angstvisioenen.

Aupers: ‘Een goede complottheorie is niet falsificeerbaar n niet te bewijzen. Het complot speelt zich immers af buiten onze waarneming. Mensen die in een complottheorie geloven, gaan ook nooit op zoek naar argumenten die hun complottheorie ontkrachten maar juist naar argumenten die hun theorie versterken.’ Je hoeft inderdaad maar ‘Eurabia’ in te tikken op Google en je wordt naar tienduizenden websites gestuurd waar tienduizenden bekende en minder bekende Eurabia-theoretici elkaar citeren, bevestigen en van informatie voorzien. Daarmee lijkt Eurabia de krachtigste complottheorie in het Westen sinds eind negentiende eeuw de Protocollen van de wijzen van Zion vanuit tsaristisch Rusland Europa veroverde.

Misschien moet de politiek zich niet meer richten op Geert Wilders, maar op de 31 procent van de Nederlanders die gelooft dat de regering heeft gelogen tegen Wilders, of op de 51 procent van de Nederlanders die denkt dat de islam een bedreiging vormt voor ons land.

Hirsi Ali is weer welkom bij de pvda, bood Tweede-Kamerlid Jeroen Dijsselbloem gastvrij aan in De Pers. Het is echter de vraag of haar vernietigingsfilosofie veel moslims zal aanzetten tot emancipatie en integratie. Ondertussen kan Nederland zich gaan opmaken voor Fitna II: The Return of the Prophet. Want waarom zou Wilders ophouden? Hij heeft toch gelijk?_

bron

----------


## Irreverend

Mensen, dank, dank. Een rijke oogst. Ik ga dit morgen eens rustig bestuderen en dan kom ik er op terug.

----------


## Spitsboef

> Hmir is volgens mijn toverei de zus van Hafid. Hasnae heet die heks, de vriendin van die Peter, die onder andere de ondertiteling heeft gedaan van de film van Hirsi Ali. Zo broer, zo zus. Helemaal verkocht aan de Hollandse xenofobische maatschappij en zichzelf lichamelijk en psychisch prostitueren teneinde witte schouderklopjes te ontvangen. Nou, jullie ouders zullen ongetwijfeld trots zijn. Allahi khla marka.
> 
> [img]http://www.peterbreedveld.com/archives/Hassnae0.jpg
> [/img]


Je Image doet 't niej! :duits:

----------


## Irreverend

Nogmaals dank voor de inbreng. Ik ben helaas ook beperkt door tijd, verplichtingen en andere bezigheden waar ik plezier in schep. Mijn plan is dus te beginnen bij de post van Ibn Rushd (die staat namelijk bovenaan): hierop door te discussiren, en als dat afgehandeld is door te gaan met de post die er nu onder staat, die van Ourzazate, en die dan helemaal uit te discussiren, en zo verder, en zo verder.




> Hafid Bouazzi heeft wel eens gezegd dat de gebedshuizen in Nederland allemaal lelijke misbaksels zijn, en (dus) niet voldeed aan de 'architectonische pracht' die onder zijn ogen als _criterium_ gold. Klinkt aardig onaardig, vind je niet?


Niet meer of minder onaardig dan de vaststelling dat Nederlandse forenzen stuk voor stuk met gezichten even grauw als hun jassen naar hun werk gaan - tenzij ze luid kakelend in hun mobieltje onnozelheden aan een onzichtbare gesprekspartner meedelen. Ik maak die vaststelling nu zelf, en het lijkt me sterk dat deze opmerking onder Nederlandse forenzen veel woede zal opwekken, of zal leiden tot de opmerking: 'Dat mag je niet zeggen, want dat is onaardig'.

Of het onaardig (lees: weinig vleiend) is wat Bouazza zoal over de islam en Marokkanen zegt, was mijn vraag niet. Ik veronderstel dat de gebruikersgroep hier die helemaal los ging op Bouazza, het in ieder geval als weinig vleiend ervaart (anders is de reactie onverklaarbaar). Bovendien steekt Bouazza zijn antipathie jegens het geloof niet onder stoelen of banken, dus dat hetgeen hij erover te zeggen heeft, weinig sympathiek zal zijn, ligt in de lijn der verwachting.

Mijn vraag is: is het wr? Bij zoiets als esthetiek, de vraag of iets mooi is of niet, valt dat lastig vast te stellen. Sommige mensen zweren bij Frans Bauer en gruwelen van een klassiek componist als Thomas Tallis, en andersom; sommigen zweren bij schilderijtjes van het huilende zigeunerjongetje en gruwelen van Mondriaan, en andersom. 

De meeste moskeen in Nederland zijn kopien van moskeen in Turkij en Marokko. Dat levert gebouwen op die compleet afwijken van hun omgeving. Fantasie kan een kopie niet toegeschreven worden, eerder angstige behoudzucht jegens een vreemde omgeving. 

Materiaalgebruik lijkt meestal ook gekozen met de bedoeling de zinnen te plezieren. Kleuren zijn vooral mint- & zeepgroen, en crmewit, wat een steriele sfeer schept. Alsof je een badkamer of ziekenhuis binnenstapt. Alleen de geur van lysol ontbreekt nog. 

Valt dat fraai te noemen? Misschien dat de gelovigen er een stukje back home in ervaren; er een tastbaar stukje zekerheid in vinden en fierheid ervaren bij het aanschouwen van de materile prestatie, en dan die gevoelens verbinden met de vormen en kleuren, en die vervolgens mooi noemen; net zoals de bezoeker van een concert van Frans Bauer de emoties die de zanger weet te wekken verbindt met de klanken van zijn liedjes en dat dan mooi noemen. 

De Amsterdamse Westermoskee had hierop de uitzondering moeten worden. Ontworpen door een creatief architectenbureau, in de stijl van de wijk. Niet geheel ten onrechte sprak minister Piet Hein Donner uit dat dit wel eens de mooiste moskee van Europa zou kunnen worden. Het had die potentie inderdaad, maar dat ligt ook aan het gebrek aan concurrentie binnen het continent.

Kortom: is het vleiend wat Bouazza over moskeen in Nederland zegt? Nee. Maar is het wr? Ik denk dat ik zou kunnen beargumenteren waarom en op welke manier er waarheid ligt in zijn oordeel over het gebrek aan schoonheid van moskeen, afhankelijk van welk perspectief je kiest. Het nodigt mij in ieder geval niet uit om te zeggen dat de islam op dit moment tot schoonheid inspireert.

Kun je zeggen: ja, maar dat doet de commercie evenmin: kijk maar naar al die lelijke panden op bedrijventerreinen. En daar zou je gelijk in hebben. Maar ik heb de commercie nodig om de welvaart waar we in leven in stand te houden, en ik heb de islam niet nodig om te leven. Maar ik accepteer het gegeven dat dit voor anderen - in ieder geval in hun beleving - anders kan liggen.




> Voorts noemde hij eerwraak in een adem met de islam, hetgeen natuurlijk pertinent onjuist is.


'Natuurlijk'? Ik vind het helemaal niet zo vanzelfsprekend die twee oorsprongen los te koppelen, aangezien er gezaghebbende stromingen zijn binnen de islam die zweepslagen voorschrijven bij gemeenschap buiten huwelijksverband en steniging in geval van overspel. Dat lijkt mij de geritualiseerde en gecodificeerde vorm van eerwraak. Is het je nooit opgevallen dat vrouwen in de regel veel vaker en harder aangepakt worden in landen waar dit soort wetten praktijk zijn? Waarom zou dat zijn.




> Over Marokkanen heeft Bouazzie dit weleens gezegd: _'Hij sloeg me tot mijn twaalfde, dat is heel normaal voor Marokkaanse vaders die hun gezag willen laten gelden, maar ik vond dat natuurlijk helemaal niet gewoon'._ Waar haalt hij het vandaan dat 't heel *normaal* is voor vaders om hun kinderen bont en blauw te slaan?


Zou je iets anders verwachten dan? Mijn moeder komt uit een midden-klassegezin (vader lagere ambtenaar) en zij sloeg ons met een houten lepel. Oprah Winfrey komt uit een gezin uit de zwart onderklasse, en vertelt hoe haar vader haar sloeg met een *'hickory-stick'.* Ze heeft er een programma aan gewijd waarop veel herkenning en respons kwam.

Zou jij dan verwachten dat half- en ongeletterde mannen van het Mediterrane platteland hun kinderen *niet* zouden slaan? En zou je verwachten dat die kinderen dat vervolgens niet overnemen als een normale opvoedingstechniek? Dat 'bont en blauw' breng jij trouwens zelf in, dat zie ik in dat citaat niet terug. Maar je hebt gelijk: Bouazza zal dat baseren op zijn persoonlijke ervaringen en die van de kinderen/tieners met wie hij omging.

We moeten dus, om de werkelijkheid hiervan te kunnen nagaan, statistisch onderzoek hebben, op grond waarvan we bredere conclusies kan trekken. Tenslotte is het best mogelijk dat Bouazza net in een straat woonde met verknipte Marokkaanse vaders, toch? 

Dat onderzoek is gedaan. Een *studie aan de universiteit Leiden in 2005* (PDF-alarm) wijst uit dat kindermishandeling (in de vorm van klappen, emotionele verwaarlozing en verwaarlozing van educatie) onder wat de onderzoekers 'traditioneel allochtone' gezinnen (Turken, Marokkanen, Surinamers, Antillianen) noemen, vier maal zo vaak voorkomt dan je zou verwachten op grond van de bevolkingssamenstelling. Onder 'allochtoon' rekenen ze die gezinnen waarbij een van de beide partners in het buitenland geboren is.

De onderzoekers vonden dat kindermishandeling komt 7x zo vaak komt voor onder laag opgeleide ouders; 5 x zo vaak onder werkloze ouders; 3,5 x zo vaak bij allochtone ouder(s), en zelfs 4 maal zo vaak bij traditioneel-allochtone ouders; en 2 x zo vaak in grotere gezinnen en eenoudergezinnen. 

Ze merken hierbij op dat wanneer je het opleidingsniveau verrekend, het verschil tussen autochtone gezinnen en allochtone gezinnen wegvalt. Dat suggereert dat het niet zozeer etniciteit is die bepalend is, maar opleidingsniveau, waarvan je kunt vermoeden dat het van invloed is op (a) het normen- en waardenstelsel van ouders en (b) hun vermogen om op de behoeften van en conflicten met kinderen om te gaan. 

Kortom: op basis van deze gegevens kun je toch moeilijk beweren dat Bouazza de werkelijkheid veel geweld aandoet wanneer hij vaststelt dat het slaan van kinderen onder Marokkaanse vaders vaak voorkomt/ eerder norm dan uitzondering is. Voor de hand liggend als opleidingsniveau en werkloosheid indicatoren zijn van kindermishandeling.
Hooguit kun je daarbij opmerken dat er iets bijgezegd moet worden, nl. dat dit naar alle waarschijnlijkheid met opleidingsniveau te maken heeft.




> Ook het *beledigen* van homoseksuelen vat hij op als een gebod van de islam. Tja, wat verstaat dhr. Bouazzie onder 'beledigen'? En waarom leest ieder nuchter Koranlezer het tegenstelde ervan?


Dat is een zeer goede vraag, wat Bouazza in dit verband onder 'beledigen' verstaat. Ik ga dus graag op je aanbod in hiervan het citaat in context verschaft te krijgen (linkje?) en dan kunnen we de argumenten van Bouazza voor deze stelling eens bekijken, om het vervolgens te zien hoe die varen in het licht van jouw tegenargument. De eerste vraag is echter inderdaad: wat bedoelt hij precies?

----------


## Ourzazate

> Nogmaals dank voor de inbreng. Ik ben helaas ook beperkt door tijd, verplichtingen en andere bezigheden waar ik plezier in schep. Mijn plan is dus te beginnen bij de post van Ibn Rushd (die staat namelijk bovenaan): hierop door te discussiren, en als dat afgehandeld is door te gaan met de post die er nu onder staat, die van Ourzazate, en die dan helemaal uit te discussiren, en zo verder, en zo verder.


En wie ben jij dan wel niet? The devil's advocate? Waarom laat je Bouazza niet zelf antwoorden, hij houdt toch zoveel van schrijven? Of trillen zijn vingers te veel wegens overmatig alcoholgebruik?

----------


## Irreverend

> En wie ben jij dan wel niet? The devil's advocate? Waarom laat je Bouazza niet zelf antwoorden, hij houdt toch zoveel van schrijven? Of trillen zijn vingers te veel wegens overmatig alcoholgebruik?


Grappig dat je die vergelijking trekt. Je weet toch waar de uitdrukking vandaan komt? In de Rooms-katholieke praktijk is het gebruikelijk, wanneer iemand kandidaat is heilig verklaard te worden, dat een geestelijke de rol van _advocatus diaboli_ op zich neemt, om fouten te zoeken in het leven van die heilige en te zien, of dat leven de toets van de kritiek wel kan doorstaan.

Advocatus diaboli is daarbij een verwijzing naar het bijbelboek Job, waarin de hoofdpersoon door God zelf geprezen wordt als de meest vrome en rechtvaardige mens op aarde, waarbij hij de satan prikkelt om de fouten in het leven van Job aan te wijzen.

De duivel heeft dus zeker zijn nut, zelfs voor God zelf, om zijn majesteit en luister te tonen. Zijn taak in dit verband is aan te klagen, fouten te zoeken.

Als Hafid Bouazza voor jou de duivel is (en ik zijn advocaat), dan is dat inderdaad omdat hij datgene aanklaagt wat voor jou blijkbaar heilig, want boven alle kritiek verheven, is: de Marokkaanse cultuur en de islam. Een Marokkaan kan wel eens wat mis doen natuurlijk, maar dat er in de Marokkaanse cultuur zaken aan te wijzen zijn die wezenlijk mis zitten, dat mag niet waar zijn, want daar ontleen jij je identiteit aan. Als daar barsten in komen, wat houd je dan nog over? Idem voor de islam: moslims die vervelende dingen doen hebben de islam gewoon verkeerd begrepen of zijn geen moslims. Het mag gewoon niet waar zijn dat de islam op essentile punten tekortkomingen bevat, want daar haal jij je identiteit uit.

Zie je hoe je geworden bent als die katholieken die een mens tot heilige kronen om daaraan zekerheid te ontlenen, en daartoe die heilige in de onaantastbare sfeer van het goddelijke brengen? Jouw _sjirk_ pleeg je niet met mensen, maar met constructies waaraan je je identiteit ontleend: de Marrokaanse cultuur; de islam.

Nu zul je vast tegenwerpen: maar _al-Dien_ kan niet concurreren met God! Het komt immers van Godswege. Maar dan zou ik zeggen dat dit wellicht voor jou geldt, maar dat ik als advocatus diaboli voor de duivel spreek, en dat de regels van het geloof niet opgaan voor de duivel, en derhalve niet voor mij. 

Ten tweede zou ik tegenwerpen dat 'het geloof' _sec_ niet bestaat. Geloof is altijd meteen ook een interpretatie van het geloof. Misschien een alomvertegenwoordigde interpretatie met een lange traditie. Maar wil jij beweren dat de interpretatie van het geloof, al was het door de gehele oemma, op punten niet onjuist kan zijn? Dus zelfs als _al-Dien_ (die wij nooit volmaakt kunnen kennen) niet kan concurreren met God, dan kunnen onze interpretaties van het geloof wel degelijk concurreren met God en de door Hem gedachte _Dien_. 

Ja, maar Bouazza richt zich toch wel degelijk tegen de godsdienst zelf, in haar essentie? Nee, want als we slechts onze interpretaties van het geloof hebben (het aaneenknopen van een groot aantal teksten, verhalen, wetsuitleggingen en wederom de interpretaties daarvan) dan kan ook Bouazza met zijn pijlen ook in het gunstigste geval slechts de zeer gangbare interpretatie van al-Dien raken en in minder gunstig gevallen zijn eigen interpretaties van de islam of die van rare figuren en misleide groeperingen. 

Ik zeg 'gunstig' als staande aan de kant van de duivel, maar de kritiek, ook als die de fundamenten van het geloof lijkt te raken, is ook zeer van nut voor God en de geloofsgemeenschap. Immers, door de gangbare, alomtegenwoordige interpretatie van de islam te raken, wordt de gemeenschap gedwongen het geloof nader te bezien, of ze niet soms op punten onjuist geinterpreteerd heeft, en zo wordt _al-Dien_ zoals Allah die bedoeld heeft weer een beetje meer openbaar. Men loutert het metaal ook van onzuiverheden door het in het vuur te houden, nietwaar?

Mocht iemand onder u zich afvragen: 'hij spreekt nu als een bekeerling. Zou hij soms..?'. Het antwoord luidt: Nee, ik sta beslist en overtuigd aan de kant van de duivel. Ik ben een verklaard tegenstander van het geloof. Een vijand van God en al zijn profeten. De reden daarvoor is dat ik slechts n tiran in mijn leven aanvaard, en dat ben ik zelf. Ik bepaal graag zelf wat goed en kwaad is, en hoe ik mijn leven inricht. Ik voel niet de minste behoefte mijn leven te laten leiden door een Onzichtbare entiteit, wiens bestaan nooit is aangetoond, die met analfabete handelsbazen communiceert via sprookjesfiguren en die alleen ontslagen kan worden wegens kwaadaardige nalatigheid door de schuld voor het kwaad in de wereld in de schoenen van de duivel te schuiven. 

Ik heb er alle begrip voor dat mensen het gevoel hebben te verzuipen in de chaotische patronen van onze (leef)wereld, en houvast zoeken aan de meest imposante opgeblazen binnenband in het zicht, zolang ze mij er maar niet mee proberen te vangen of me trappen terwijl ze vooruit trachten te peddelen. Ik voor mij zwem wel, met degenen die me dierbaar zijn.

Waarom ben je dan hier? Ik verzet mij tegen het schelden op een zwemmer die kritiek heeft op het opblazen van de band in dit stukje van de oceaan, waardoor degenen die hier zwemmen op termijn weggedrukt dreigen te worden of in de band gevangen; en op het in het wilde weg schoppen van de zwemmers die zich aan de band vasthouden alsof hun leven ervan afhangt. 




> Waarom laat je Bouazza niet zelf antwoorden, hij houdt toch zoveel van schrijven? Of trillen zijn vingers te veel wegens overmatig alcoholgebruik?


Als Bouazza zou wensen te antwoorden, zo mogen we aannemen, zou hij dat wel doen, denk je niet? Of meen je werkelijk dat hij zich door mij zou laten tegenhouden? 

Wellicht voelt hij zich niet geroepen om te antwoorden, meent hij dat hij geen geopende oren - laat staan harten - zou vinden, mogelijk heeft hij het te druk met de vruchten van het paradijs te plukken in dit leven, of gebruikt hij zijn vingers om proza te produceren en liederlijke pozie te vertalen. Wij van de partij van de duivel hebben zeer veel schik in wat die middeleeuwse Arabieren durfden op te pennen. 

Mogelijk heeft hij deze webpagina misprijzend terzijde gelegd, en voor hetzelfde geld ziet hij mijn werk als voorspreker met instemming aan. Maar tenzij hij neerdaalt uit zijn wolk van stilzwijgen en zich openbaart, blijft het gissen.

----------


## Fatya

Wat een debiel antwoord..  :haha:

----------


## Qaiys

> Grappig dat je die vergelijking trekt. Je weet toch waar de uitdrukking vandaan komt? In de Rooms-katholieke praktijk is het gebruikelijk, wanneer iemand kandidaat is heilig verklaard te worden, dat een geestelijke de rol van _advocatus diaboli_ op zich neemt, om fouten te zoeken in het leven van die heilige en te zien, of dat leven de toets van de kritiek wel kan doorstaan.
> 
> Advocatus diaboli is daarbij een verwijzing naar het bijbelboek Job, waarin de hoofdpersoon door God zelf geprezen wordt als de meest vrome en rechtvaardige mens op aarde, waarbij hij de satan prikkelt om de fouten in het leven van Job aan te wijzen.
> 
> De duivel heeft dus zeker zijn nut, zelfs voor God zelf, om zijn majesteit en luister te tonen. Zijn taak in dit verband is aan te klagen, fouten te zoeken.
> 
> Als Hafid Bouazza voor jou de duivel is (en ik zijn advocaat), dan is dat inderdaad omdat hij datgene aanklaagt wat voor jou blijkbaar heilig, want boven alle kritiek verheven, is: de Marokkaanse cultuur en de islam. Een Marokkaan kan wel eens wat mis doen natuurlijk, maar dat er in de Marokkaanse cultuur zaken aan te wijzen zijn die wezenlijk mis zitten, dat mag niet waar zijn, want daar ontleen jij je identiteit aan. Als daar barsten in komen, wat houd je dan nog over? Idem voor de islam: moslims die vervelende dingen doen hebben de islam gewoon verkeerd begrepen of zijn geen moslims. Het mag gewoon niet waar zijn dat de islam op essentile punten tekortkomingen bevat, want daar haal jij je identiteit uit.
> 
> Zie je hoe je geworden bent als die katholieken die een mens tot heilige kronen om daaraan zekerheid te ontlenen, en daartoe die heilige in de onaantastbare sfeer van het goddelijke brengen? Jouw _sjirk_ pleeg je niet met mensen, maar met constructies waaraan je je identiteit ontleend: de Marrokaanse cultuur; de islam.
> ...


Eerst vraag je inhoudelijke kritiek over hafid. Die krijg je. Dan kom je met de mededeling dat je niet veel tijd hebt en dat je de reakties n voor n opeenvolgend zou beantwoorden. Maar gezien bovenstaande antwoord verkies je ervoor om de inhoudelijke kritiek op Bouazza naast je neer te leggen en besteed je ineens je tijd aan een opmerking van Ouarzazate over de advocaat van de duivel.

----------


## Ourzazate

> Grappig dat je die vergelijking trekt. Je weet toch waar de uitdrukking vandaan komt? 
> 
> plus: blablablablablabla


Je kon ook gewoon antwoorden met: Ik ben een kennis/liefhebber van Bouazza en hij heeft het mi te druk met schrijven waardoor hij niet in de gelegenheid is te reageren. Ipv een simpel antwoord te geven kom je aanzetten met een onzinnig schrijfsel dat kant noch wal raakt vol niet terzake doende opsommingen.

Ik vraag me af wat de vruchten van het paradijs zijn waar Hafid zo van aan het genieten is dat hij moet worden opgenomen in een verslaafdenkliniek waar zijn doen en laten, gedachtes en zijn waarden en normen onderhevig zijn aan martelend kritiek.

----------


## Irreverend

> Eerst vraag je inhoudelijke kritiek over hafid. Die krijg je. Dan kom je met de mededeling dat je niet veel tijd hebt en dat je de reakties n voor n opeenvolgend zou beantwoorden. Maar gezien bovenstaande antwoord verkies je ervoor om de inhoudelijke kritiek op Bouazza naast je neer te leggen en besteed je ineens je tijd aan een opmerking van Ouarzazate over de advocaat van de duivel.


Niet helemaal. Ik heb gesteld dat mijn tijd beperkt is, en dat is 'ie. Verder heb ik gesteld dat het mijn _plan_ was de reacties n voor n opeenvolgend te beantwoorden. Ik heb nooit gesteld dat ik niet van dat plan zou afwijken, en bovendien: een van de voordelen van het je in dienst stellen als voorspreker van God of de duivel is dat beide nogal wispelturig kunnen zijn, en je derhalve het plan kunt aanpassen terwijl het zich, gelijk een stuk papier, ontvouwt. (Ik hoef jou het concept van de vervanging van eerdere verzen toch niet uit te leggen wel? Ik ben er bijna zeker van dat jij beter op de hoogte bent hoe die truuk werkt dan ik.)

Dus als ik het nodig acht te een moment reageren op de interjectie van Ourzazate, staat het mij vrij ervoor te kiezen dat inderdaad te doen. Maar ik wil je nog best deelgenoot maken van de redenen ook (en dat, ondanks dat je me tekort doet met je verwijtende ongeduld). Het zijn er hoofdzakelijk drie:

Ten eerste is het, willen we een zinvol debat hebben, noodzakelijk dat ik inga op een bezwaar dat besloten ligt in Ourzazate's vragen. Hij stelt namelijk de legitimiteit van mijn rol ter discussie. 'Wie ben jij dan wel dat je je mond open doet en spreekt? Laat Bouazza zelf spreken'. Dat is volgens mij gewoon een retorisch truukje van Ourzazate om wat ik schrijf niet serieus te hoeven nemen zonder er werkelijk op in te gaan, een soort terugvallen in de beledigingen van pagina 1 t/m 6 van deze draad; maar aangezien dit afweermechanisme later een rol kan gaan spelen, kan het geen kwaad er korte metten mee te maken, juist nu de inhoudelijke discussie op gang lijkt te komen. Dan hebben we dat maar gehad en afgehandeld. _Advocatus diaboli_, waarom niet? Het is een duidelijk omlijnde rol, die aardig omschrijft wat ik aan het doen ben. Met beide handen aangrijpen dus!

Ten tweede bood het me de gelegenheid om direct te komen tot wat volgens mij (maar ik weet en zie ook niet alles) de kern is van waar deze scheldpartijen op Bouazza om wentelen, en tevens van de weerstand om inhoudelijk te worden (weerstand ja, ik heb eerder het idee dat de forumgebruikers hier met tegenzin Bouazza's betogen en interviews doorspitten dan dat ze gretig op zoek gaan naar wat hij zegt en waarom dan wel).

Ik denk namelijk dat Bouazza's kritiek gewoon te dicht bij huis komt, te zeer raakt aan iets dat koste wat het kost verdedigd moet worden, omdat de forumgebruikers hier aan die twee zaken hun identiteit ontlenen. Dus wat Bouazza zegt over de Marokkaanse cultuur/ gemeenschap en over islam mg niet waar zijn omdat ls het waar is, er barsten zouden onstaan in die porceleinen vazen en die set van twee vazen, dat was nu net hetgene waarvan ik zeker was, mijn erfstuk, en wat me mijn identiteit gaf. 'We mogen dan onderaan de maatschappelijke ladder staan. We mogen dan door iedereen uitgekotst worden, maar wij hebben een stel verdomd mooie vazen die niemand anders heeft en daarom zijn we meer waard dan menigeen vermoed.' Zoiets. 

Bovenstaande is een veronderstelling van mijn kant (wel een cruciale). Het kan zijn dat ik er compleet naast zit. Maar dat zal dan vanzelf wel blijken. Men moet tenslotte altijd bereid zijn z'n mening te herzien als het bewijs daarheen voert, is mijn adagium.

Ten derde bood Ourzazate's reactie me de gelegenheid mijn eigen kaarten open en bloot op tafel te leggen. Ik zou niet graag pagina na pagina met argumenten komen om vervolgens niet serieus genomen te worden omdat mensen een motief ontdekken en me dan van onwaarachtigheid zouden verdenken. 

Ik heb hierboven gesproken in een metafoor, ik zal nu directer zijn: ik deel op tal van punten Bouazza's kritiek; op zowel de Marokkaanse gemeenschap als op (de) islam. Ik vind het eerlijk gezegd zorgwekkend dat de personen die het betreft in plaats van die kritiek op z'n minst te overwegen, haar bij voorbaat afweren met collectieve agressie. 

Want ook als Bouazza's kritiek slechts op vooroordelen en verwrongen voorstellingen bestaat, wil ik dat glashelder hebben. En anderszijds: als ze hout snijdt, is het belangrijk dat er iets mee gebeurt.

Nu ben ik niet alomtegenwoordig (scheelt me een hoop kopzorgen), maar je doet wat je hand vindt om te doen, en dit geval is dat de gebruikers hier uit te nodigen om inhoudelijk op Bouazza's kritiek in te gaan, ipv. ermee genoegen te nemen de criticus zo hard mogelijk voor rotte vis uit te maken en dan te denken dat de kritiek is beantwoord. Bovendien, als Bouazza's kritiek werkelijk gemaakt is van vlas, zal het vuur van uw kritiek het terugbrengen tot smeulende stoppels, toch? Voordat je ergens de vlammenwerper op kunt zetten, zul je echter wel duidelijk moeten hebben wat er gesteld wordt en welke argumenten daaronder zitten.

----------


## Qaiys

> Niet helemaal. Ik heb gesteld dat mijn tijd beperkt is, en dat is 'ie. Verder heb ik gesteld dat het mijn _plan_ was de reacties n voor n opeenvolgend te beantwoorden. Ik heb nooit gesteld dat ik niet van dat plan zou afwijken, en bovendien: een van de voordelen van het je in dienst stellen als voorspreker van God of de duivel is dat beide nogal wispelturig kunnen zijn, en je derhalve het plan kunt aanpassen terwijl het zich, gelijk een stuk papier, ontvouwt. (Ik hoef jou het concept van de vervanging van eerdere verzen toch niet uit te leggen wel? Ik ben er bijna zeker van dat jij beter op de hoogte bent hoe die truuk werkt dan ik.)
> 
> Dus als ik het nodig acht te een moment reageren op de interjectie van Ourzazate, staat het mij vrij ervoor te kiezen dat inderdaad te doen. Maar ik wil je nog best deelgenoot maken van de redenen ook (en dat, ondanks dat je me tekort doet met je verwijtende ongeduld). Het zijn er hoofdzakelijk drie:
> 
> Ten eerste is het, willen we een zinvol debat hebben, noodzakelijk dat ik inga op een bezwaar dat besloten ligt in Ourzazate's vragen. Hij stelt namelijk de legitimiteit van mijn rol ter discussie. 'Wie ben jij dan wel dat je je mond open doet en spreekt? Laat Bouazza zelf spreken'. Dat is volgens mij gewoon een retorisch truukje van Ourzazate om wat ik schrijf niet serieus te hoeven nemen zonder er werkelijk op in te gaan, een soort terugvallen in de beledigingen van pagina 1 t/m 6 van deze draad; maar aangezien dit afweermechanisme later een rol kan gaan spelen, kan het geen kwaad er korte metten mee te maken, juist nu de inhoudelijke discussie op gang lijkt te komen. Dan hebben we dat maar gehad en afgehandeld. _Advocatus diaboli_, waarom niet? Het is een duidelijk omlijnde rol, die aardig omschrijft wat ik aan het doen ben. Met beide handen aangrijpen dus!
> 
> Ten tweede bood het me de gelegenheid om direct te komen tot wat volgens mij (maar ik weet en zie ook niet alles) de kern is van waar deze scheldpartijen op Bouazza om wentelen, en tevens van de weerstand om inhoudelijk te worden (weerstand ja, ik heb eerder het idee dat de forumgebruikers hier met tegenzin Bouazza's betogen en interviews doorspitten dan dat ze gretig op zoek gaan naar wat hij zegt en waarom dan wel).
> 
> Ik denk namelijk dat Bouazza's kritiek gewoon te dicht bij huis komt, te zeer raakt aan iets dat koste wat het kost verdedigd moet worden, omdat de forumgebruikers hier aan die twee zaken hun identiteit ontlenen. Dus wat Bouazza zegt over de Marokkaanse cultuur/ gemeenschap en over islam mg niet waar zijn omdat ls het waar is, er barsten zouden onstaan in die porceleinen vazen en die set van twee vazen, dat was nu net hetgene waarvan ik zeker was, mijn erfstuk, en wat me mijn identiteit gaf. 'We mogen dan onderaan de maatschappelijke ladder staan. We mogen dan door iedereen uitgekotst worden, maar wij hebben een stel verdomd mooie vazen die niemand anders heeft en daarom zijn we meer waard dan menigeen vermoed.' Zoiets. 
> ...


Ga nou maar inhoudelijk in op onze kritiek op Bouazza. Al deze zijwegen c.q. bullshit ben ik niet in geintresseerd.

----------


## Irreverend

> Je kon ook gewoon antwoorden met: Ik ben een kennis/liefhebber van Bouazza en hij heeft het mi te druk met schrijven waardoor hij niet in de gelegenheid is te reageren.


Indien je al weet wat ik volgens jou had moeten antwoorden, waarom nog de vraag stellen?

En: zou dat antwoord ook wr zijn geweest? Ik heb Bouazza nog nooit gesproken, en ik heb geen idee of hij in de gelegenheid is of van zins om te reageren. Blijkbaar niet, maar waarom vraag je het mij, aangezien je dit ook zelf wel had kunnen bedenken?

Wat ik van z'n werk heb gezien, heeft me zeker plezier bezorgd. Ik bewonder zijn virtuositeit, kennis en zorgvuldigheid op taalkundig gebied, en volgens mij zegt 'ie een aantal rake dingen over wat sommigen hier naar mijn smaak wat al te dierbaar is. Maar ik val in herhaling.




> Ipv een simpel antwoord te geven kom je aanzetten met een onzinnig schrijfsel dat kant noch wal raakt vol niet terzake doende opsommingen.


We zijn het op dit punt oneens, maar het zij verre van mij mijn eigen woorden te recenseren. Op grond van het door jou gevelde oordeel kan ik slechts een spiegel heffen: Ik heb de vragen naar hun aard beantwoord.

Want wat voor antwoord had je verwacht op je vragen, die geen enkel inhoudelijk argument of 
inzicht aan de discussie bijdragen maar slechts een poging zijn om de spreker van hetgeen je als onprettig ervaart, te diskwalificeren van het gesprek? Reageer daar nou eens niet op en overdenk het.




> Ik vraag me af wat de vruchten van het paradijs zijn waar Hafid zo van aan het genieten is dat hij moet worden opgenomen in een verslaafdenkliniek waar zijn doen en laten, gedachtes en zijn waarden en normen onderhevig zijn aan martelend kritiek.


Wel, _Wein, Weib und Gesang_ natuurlijk. En als je die levensstijl in dit leven veroordeelt, wat zou je er dan voor het volgende op hopen? Of meen je soms dat God op een magische manier gaat zorgen dat de alcohol in de wijn in het hiernamaals wel het genot van de roes oplevert, maar geen lichamelijke en psychische afhankelijkheid? 

En dat Hij op magische wijze de aard van de vrouw gaat veranderen dat ze niet jaloers is dat ze haar echtgenoot moet delen met zeventig van haar gelijken; of de man dat, ook al bezit hij alles wat zijn hart begeert, wat zijn broeder heeft hem niet als nog schoner, voller en rijker toeschijnt, totdat dit het belangrijkste in de wereld voor hem is, dat hij eenvoudig met bezitten?

En indien God daartoe in staat is, waarom schenkt Hij iedereen in dit leven dan niet de rijkdom van die wonderwijn en jaloezievrije karakters? Je zegt dit een test is van God, ik zeg dat het een zoethoudertje is om je in het gareel te houden. 

Je kunt zeggen van Bouazza wat je wilt, maar hij heeft tenminste het leven ten volle geleefd, genoten van haar hoogtepunten en is eerlijk over zijn tekortkomingen, waar jij sabbelt op de hoop op die vruchten in je fantasie van het hiernamaals; en op je oordeel over degenen die dat nu reeds smaken. 

Hoe vroom van je, je te verlustigen in de ondergang van degenen die hebben wat jij heimelijk begeert. Je zou nog iets kunnen leren van Bouazza's kritiek: _hij_ is mans genoeg ook zichzelf niet te sparen.

Maar laten we stoppen met op de man Bouazza te spelen, en ons weer concentreren op de bal. Morgen kunnen we zien of Ibn Rushd de behoefte voelt nog iets in te brengen over zijn post, en indien niet, kunnen we doorgaan met de posting eronder. Dat vooruitzicht zal je deugd doen, want het was de jouwe.

----------


## Irreverend

> Ga nou maar inhoudelijk in op onze kritiek op Bouazza. Al deze zijwegen c.q. bullshit ben ik niet in geintresseerd.


Het staat je vrij er overheen te scrollen. Maar Ibn Rushd is nu aan zet, dus dat schept te gelegenheid het schaakbord even te verlaten en over de aard van het spel te spreken en wat mij motiveert het hier te komen spelen. Daar werd namelijk naar gevraagd.

Verder: geduld, mijn broeder. Heb geduld. We zullen alles in goede orde afhandelen, dat verzeker ik je.

----------


## Qaiys

> Het staat je vrij er overheen te scrollen. Maar Ibn Rushd is nu aan zet, dus dat schept te gelegenheid het schaakbord even te verlaten en over de aard van het spel te spreken en wat mij motiveert het hier te komen spelen. Daar werd namelijk naar gevraagd.
> 
> Verder: geduld, mijn broeder. Heb geduld. We zullen alles in goede orde afhandelen, dat verzeker ik je.


Hoe kom je erbij om mij broeder te noemen terwijl er bij geslacht vrouw staat?

----------


## Ourzazate

> Indien je al weet wat ik volgens jou had moeten antwoorden, waarom nog de vraag stellen?


Waarom dan in vredesnaam zo'n mistig antwoord van een A4-tje lang?





> En: zou dat antwoord ook wr zijn geweest? Ik heb Bouazza nog nooit gesproken, en ik heb geen idee of hij in de gelegenheid is of van zins om te reageren. Blijkbaar niet, maar waarom vraag je het mij, aangezien je dit ook zelf wel had kunnen bedenken?


Dat je Bouazza nooit gesproken hebt betwijfel ik, als je die rat zelf al niet bent. Maar geloof me, als ik had geweten dat je zo zou antwoorden dan had ik met plezier mijn vragen achterwege gelaten.





> Wat ik van z'n werk heb gezien, heeft me zeker plezier bezorgd. Ik bewonder zijn virtuositeit, kennis en zorgvuldigheid op taalkundig gebied, en volgens mij zegt 'ie een aantal rake dingen over wat sommigen hier naar mijn smaak wat al te dierbaar is. Maar ik val in herhaling.


Och, dat jij en je makkers van de site Frontaal Naakt elkaar voortdurend belebberen alsof jullie 1 gigantische soixante-neuf aan het uitvoeren zijn is mij reeds duidelijk. Daar hoef je hier wederom geen blijk van te geven beste kerel. Rest mij me af te vragen wat voor rake dingen hij zoal zegt.





> We zijn het op dit punt oneens, maar het zij verre van mij mijn eigen woorden te recenseren. Op grond van het door jou gevelde oordeel kan ik slechts een spiegel heffen: Ik heb de vragen naar hun aard beantwoord.


Bedoel je niet: een glas heffen?





> Want wat voor antwoord had je verwacht op je vragen, die geen enkel inhoudelijk argument of 
> inzicht aan de discussie bijdragen maar slechts een poging zijn om de spreker van hetgeen je als onprettig ervaart, te diskwalificeren van het gesprek? Reageer daar nou eens niet op en overdenk het.


Ik vroeg me slechts af waarom die dronkaard niet zelf reageert. Hij is immers het lijdend voorwerp. Holmaatjes en zelfs een verdwaald familielid konden het niet laten zich op dit forum aan te melden, waarom geeft hij dan forfait.





> Wel, _Wein, Weib und Gesang_ natuurlijk. En als je die levensstijl in dit leven veroordeelt, wat zou je er dan voor het volgende op hopen? Of meen je soms dat God op een magische manier gaat zorgen dat de alcohol in de wijn in het hiernamaals wel het genot van de roes oplevert, maar geen lichamelijke en psychische afhankelijkheid?


Dan had je beter de Perzische dichter Khaiam kunnen citeren ipv een antisemiet die zichzelf hoger achtte dan God:

دویار زیرک و از باده کهن دو منی فراغتی و کتابی و گوشه چمنی 

Als God op een magische manier de mens in elkaar kan zetten dan moet dat een peuleschilletje zijn voor Hem inderdaad. Ik denk dat de fragiele Bouazza er ontegenzeggelijk bij gebaat zou zijn als God dat kunstje ook op aarde zou tonen. 






> En indien God daartoe in staat is, waarom schenkt Hij iedereen in dit leven dan niet de rijkdom van die wonderwijn en jaloezievrije karakters? Je zegt dit een test is van God, ik zeg dat het een zoethoudertje is om je in het gareel te houden.


De wonderwijn bestaat al: een heerlijk glas water na een potje voetbal smaakt beter dan de duurste wijn, een grote beker verse karnemelk bij een schaal stomende couscous met groenten en kip zorgt voor hemelse tintelingen in je hoofd. Een jaloezievrij karakter in het hiernamaals zal slechts bestemd zijn voor de jaloezievrije dames en heren in het aardse leven. Het was immers Iblies zelf die zich bediende van die emotie waardoor hij doemelijk veroordeeld is tot de hel.

Zulke vragen stelt iedereen zich wel eens. Waarom geeft God de hongerige mensen in Afrika niet te eten? Waarom stopt God de oorlogen niet? Waarom laat God toe dat kinderen sexueel worden misbruikt? Ik weet het antwoord niet, maar ik weet wel dat ieder mens een verantwoordelijkheid heeft in zulke zaken. Zoals de profeet zei: 

-Zorg goed voor de armen en zwakkeren onder jullie.
-Wijs geen bedelaar af als hij je iets vraagt, en als je niets hebt geef hem dan een glimlach.
-Vang de wezen op.





> Je kunt zeggen van Bouazza wat je wilt, maar hij heeft tenminste het leven ten volle geleefd, genoten van haar hoogtepunten en is eerlijk over zijn tekortkomingen, waar jij sabbelt op de hoop op die vruchten in je fantasie van het hiernamaals; en op je oordeel over degenen die dat nu reeds smaken.


Ik leef het leven ook vol, maar op een aangename, prettige, bevorderende en gezonde manier itt jouw Bouazza. Ik eet, drink en kleed me goed. Ik reis volop (vorige week was ik in Rome/Milaan en London, komende week drink ik koffie in Marrakech), over een maand zit ik in Shanghai en ontmoet zodoende een boel interessante mensen (moslims en niet-moslims). Ik lees/studeer naar hartelust en spreek zodoende 5 talen in vloeiende vorm, hetgeen in mijn ogen de ultieme vorm van rijkdom is. Ik heb ruim 10 zwervers structureel geholpen aan een huis en baan, in Marokko help ik 4 (arme) studenten hun studie te bekostigen zodat zij de armoedespiraal waar zij in zitten kunnen onttrekken en heb ik 14 alleenstaande moeders geholpen met het opzetten van een eigen bedrijfje waar zij en hun gezinnetjes momenteel prima van kunnen leven.

Dus ik kan je verzekeren dat ik elke ochtend (terwijl Bouazza zich schrompelend en wankelend naar huis begeeft) wanneer de wekker afgaat om het fjar gebed te verrichten, ik met zo'n stralende glimlach wakker word dat ik geen licht nodig heb om de duisternis tegemoet te treden. 'De smaak van fruit ontmoet de tong in verschillende gedaantes', schreef een Chinese wijsgeer ooit. Alhamdoulilah zou ik daar aan willen toevoegen.

Geloof me, het enige wat mij overmant als ik Bouazza's leven in ogenschouw neem is plaatsvervangende schaamte. Ipv in elk geval, op zn minst, een rolmodel te zijn voor zijn kinderen vervalt hij in schaamteloos en destructief gezuip. Hij verschijnt gewoon doodleuk laveloos ten overstaan van iedereen op televisie.





> Hoe vroom van je, je te verlustigen in de ondergang van degenen die hebben wat jij heimelijk begeert. Je zou nog iets kunnen leren van Bouazza's kritiek: _hij_ is mans genoeg ook zichzelf niet te sparen.


Mans genoeg door zichzelf te gronde te richten? Kritiek is altijd goed, maar dan moet het wel gebaseerd zijn op de werkelijkheid en ik zie vooralsnog geen reden te denken dat Bouazza zich daarvoor kwalificeert.

Neem jouw antwoord op IbnRushd over de kwestie eerwraak. Bouazza zie dit als een islamitisch verschijnsel waarbij jij hem verdedigt door te stellen dat steniging/zweepslagen binnen de Islam de status quo is en dientengevolge eerwraak op 1 lijn kan worden gesteld. Nou nee, in een islamitische staat waarbij een man en vrouw overspel plegen dient zich een rechter uit te spreken over dit vergrijp en naar islamitisch recht zijn uitspraak te doen. Eerwraak zelf is een gewoonterechtelijk verschijnsel waarbij een familie of stam de zedelijke eer wil herstellen door het plegen van moord op de veroorzaker van het eerverlies of degene die schuldig is bevonden aan het eerverlies. Dat lijken mij 2 verschillende zaken.

Eigenrecht is ook nergens te vinden in de Koran. 





> Maar laten we stoppen met op de man Bouazza te spelen, en ons weer concentreren op de bal. Morgen kunnen we zien of Ibn Rushd de behoefte voelt nog iets in te brengen over zijn post, en indien niet, kunnen we doorgaan met de posting eronder. Dat vooruitzicht zal je deugd doen, want het was de jouwe.


Ik stop helemaal nergens mee. Volgens Bouazza moest er toch meer worden gescholden op de Islam en moesten 'die hoofddoekjes' belachelijk worden gemaakt? Wel, dan kan hij de volle laag terug verwachten uiteraard. Hij zal het ongetwijfeld niet erg vinden, zich bevindend in de alcoholische amnesie waar hij zo graag in vertoeft.

Op die reactie van mij hoef je niet te reageren. Zoals je kunt lezen was dat een reactie op Qaiys.

----------


## Tomas

> Ik leef het leven ook vol, maar op een aangename, prettige, bevorderende en gezonde manier itt jouw Bouazza. Ik eet, drink en kleed me goed. Ik reis volop (vorige week was ik in Rome/Milaan en London, komende week drink ik koffie in Marrakech), over een maand zit ik in Shanghai en ontmoet zodoende een boel interessante mensen (moslims en niet-moslims). Ik lees/studeer naar hartelust en spreek zodoende 5 talen in vloeiende vorm, hetgeen in mijn ogen de ultieme vorm van rijkdom is. Ik heb ruim 10 zwervers structureel geholpen aan een huis en baan, in Marokko help ik 4 (arme) studenten hun studie te bekostigen zodat zij de armoedespiraal waar zij in zitten kunnen onttrekken en heb ik 14 alleenstaande moeders geholpen met het opzetten van een eigen bedrijfje waar zij en hun gezinnetjes momenteel prima van kunnen leven.
> 
> Dus ik kan je verzekeren dat ik elke ochtend (terwijl Bouazza zich schrompelend en wankelend naar huis begeeft) wanneer de wekker afgaat om het fjar gebed te verrichten, ik met zo'n stralende glimlach wakker word dat ik geen licht nodig heb om de duisternis tegemoet te treden. 'De smaak van fruit ontmoet de tong in verschillende gedaantes', schreef een Chinese wijsgeer ooit. Alhamdoulilah zou ik daar aan willen toevoegen.


Deze staat met stip op nummer n. In de misvormde egotrippers toptien wel te verstaan.

----------


## Qaiys

> Deze staat met stip op nummer n. In de misvormde egotrippers toptien wel te verstaan.


Leg eens uit waarom.

----------


## Flupke.

> Deze staat met stip op nummer n. In de misvormde egotrippers toptien wel te verstaan.


Wat stoort je aan zijn repliek...dat het feiten zijn of dat het geen feiten zijn?

----------


## IbnRushd

> Mijn vraag is: is het wr? Bij zoiets als esthetiek, de vraag of iets mooi is of niet, valt dat lastig vast te stellen. Sommige mensen zweren bij Frans Bauer en gruwelen van een klassiek componist als Thomas Tallis, en andersom; sommigen zweren bij schilderijtjes van het huilende zigeunerjongetje en gruwelen van Mondriaan, en andersom. 
> 
> De meeste moskeen in Nederland zijn kopien van moskeen in Turkij en Marokko. Dat levert gebouwen op die compleet afwijken van hun omgeving. Fantasie kan een kopie niet toegeschreven worden, eerder angstige behoudzucht jegens een vreemde omgeving. 
> 
> [.......]
> 
> Kortom: is het vleiend wat Bouazza over moskeen in Nederland zegt? Nee. Maar is het wr? Ik denk dat ik zou kunnen beargumenteren waarom en op welke manier er waarheid ligt in zijn oordeel over het gebrek aan schoonheid van moskeen, afhankelijk van welk perspectief je kiest. Het nodigt mij in ieder geval niet uit om te zeggen dat de islam op dit moment tot schoonheid inspireert.


Er bestaan wel degelijk moskeen met o.m. een Hollandse bouwstijl. Bijvoorbeeld inn Amersfoort staat een moskee waarvan een aantal delen Marokkaans (Marrakech) ontwerp is, zoals de grote deuren is een staaltje van Marokaanse architectuur. En het houten traliewerk komt uit de Moorse architectuur van Zuid-Spanje. Verder is het een heel typisch Hollands gebouw. 

Echter, Bouazzie zegt, zonder alle moskeen van binnen en buiten gezien te hebben, dat 't om allemaal lelijke krengen betreft. Met zulke onaardige en buitengewone verdichting maakt hij niet echt (Marokkaanse) vrienden mee. Dat er een aantal hem terug _beledigen_, kun je zien als een gevolg van zijn eerdere ongure woorden jegens de Marokkaanse gemeenschap, en in het bijzonder de moslims (islam).

Verder is het natuurlijk zo dat hij het recht heeft om zijn mening te ventileren. En dat zijn woorden louter subjectief zijn. Maar onaardig is het wel, althans onder de Marokkaanse ogen.




> 'Natuurlijk'? Ik vind het helemaal niet zo vanzelfsprekend die twee oorsprongen los te koppelen, aangezien er gezaghebbende stromingen zijn binnen de islam die zweepslagen voorschrijven bij gemeenschap buiten huwelijksverband en steniging in geval van overspel. Dat lijkt mij de geritualiseerde en gecodificeerde vorm van eerwraak. Is het je nooit opgevallen dat vrouwen in de regel veel vaker en harder aangepakt worden in landen waar dit soort wetten praktijk zijn? Waarom zou dat zijn.


Dat is onzin. In Brazili, Hati, Colombia en nog aantal niet-moslim landen worden ook eerwraak gepleegd. Eerwraak kun je bovendien nergens in islamitische bronnen terugvinden. Wat overspel en straffen (steniging) te maken heeft, is voor mij nog een raadsel. Ik zie er echt geen causal verband in.

Wellicht weet je niet wat eerwraak exact betekent en het kan goed zijn dat je een eigen draai geeft en tracht het binnen te slepen in de islam. Met zulke antwoorden beledig je me. 

In ieder geval, eerwraak (wikipedia): is een gewoonterechtelijk fenomeen waarbij een familie of stam de verloren gegane zedelijke *eer* meent te kunnen herstellen door het plegen van een moord op de veroorzaker van het eerverlies of degene die schuldig bevonden aan het *eerverlies*. Deze persoon kan een man of een vrouw zijn.




> [...] Bouazza zal dat baseren op zijn persoonlijke ervaringen en die van de kinderen/tieners met wie hij omging.


Persoonlijke ervaring? Hoe gaat dat in werking? Heeft ie misschien een spirituele boodschap gekregen van een hoge macht? Baseren op eigen ervaring maakt 't nog niet tot een feit. Met een inductief argument komt hij er (dus) niet. Ik zou het eerder noemen een emotionele bewering die kant noch wal raakt. Niettemin heeft hij het recht om zijn woede en irrationeelheid op papier te zetten. En jij hebt natuurlijk het recht om wat krom is recht te praten.

De rest van je reactie betreffende 'vaders en alledaagse beuken op hun eigen kinderen' is niet echt interessant om op te reageren. M.a.w., het staaft geenszins de uitspraak van Bouazzie.




> Dat is een zeer goede vraag, wat Bouazza in dit verband onder 'beledigen' verstaat. Ik ga dus graag op je aanbod in hiervan het citaat in context verschaft te krijgen (linkje?) en dan kunnen we de argumenten van Bouazza voor deze stelling eens bekijken, om het vervolgens te zien hoe die varen in het licht van jouw tegenargument. De eerste vraag is echter inderdaad: wat bedoelt hij precies?


Klik hier. 

Citaat:

_Maar waarmee heeft de theorie van de islam Nederland verrijkt? We werden geconfronteerd met eerwraak, met het legitiem slaan van vrouwen, het beledigen van homoseksuelen, het vermoorden van ‘te vrije meisjes’, met hysterie rondom het hoofddoekje, we hebben gehoord van groepen moslims die terroristische aanslagen steunden, we hebben gehoord van islamitische scholen met gevaarlijk lesmateriaal. De enige manier waarop de islam Nederland had kunnen verrijken is met de architectonische pracht van moskeen, maar deze gebedshuizen in Nederland zijn allemaal lelijke misbaksels.

_

----------


## Irreverend

> Hoe kom je erbij om mij broeder te noemen terwijl er bij geslacht vrouw staat?


Helemaal over het hoofd gezien, joh. En ik vind Qais om te beginnen een masculine, krijgshaftige klank hebben (als de naam zou figureren in een heldendicht over een of andere veldslag zou ik het zo geloven); en ten tweede ervaar ik jouw reacties als mannelijk: direct, scherp, sterke focus op de inhoud en argumenten, geen geleuter eromheen. Maar blijkbaar zijn er ook van het vrouwelijk geslacht die zo kunnen schrijven. Je hebt me iets geleerd!

De rest kun je misschien beter even scrollen, want is weer een terzijde.




> Och, dat jij en je makkers van de site Frontaal Naakt elkaar voortdurend belebberen alsof jullie 1 gigantische soixante-neuf aan het uitvoeren zijn is mij reeds duidelijk. Daar hoef je hier wederom geen blijk van te geven beste kerel. Rest mij me af te vragen wat voor rake dingen hij zoal zegt.
> 
> Holmaatjes en zelfs een verdwaald familielid konden het niet laten zich op dit forum aan te melden, waarom geeft hij dan forfait.


Het is wel grappig dat in dezelfde draad waar de vromen Bouazza's schaamteloze schrijven over het seksuele gebruiken als stok om hem mee om de oren te slaan, zelf ook niet vies zijn van een flinke portie vuilspuiterij. 




> De wonderwijn bestaat al: een heerlijk glas water na een potje voetbal smaakt beter dan de duurste wijn, een grote beker verse karnemelk bij een schaal stomende couscous met groenten en kip zorgt voor hemelse tintelingen in je hoofd.


Hoogdravend gelul. Sorry dat ik het zeg. Ik wil niets afdoen aan de kookkunsten van degene die je gebaard, verzorgd en opgevoed heeft, maar overdrijven is ook een ambacht, en hier wordt het licht pathetisch.

En voor het overige van je autohagiografie: het komt op mij namelijk vooral over als Farizesme. Jezelf op de borst kloppen vanwege je goede daden en jezelf boven anderen verheffen door met de vinger te wijzen op de zondaars in de bordelen en drankhuizen.

Het is niets anders dan hoogmoed, trots op de eigen daden (en wat je allemaal vermijdt aan zonden). Meen je nu werkelijk dat de satan niet middels de vroomheid op het hart van de mens in kan werken? : Bouazza is dan tenminste nog eerlijk over zijn tekortkomingen. 




> Ik stop helemaal nergens mee. Volgens Bouazza moest er toch meer worden gescholden op de Islam en moesten 'die hoofddoekjes' belachelijk worden gemaakt? Wel, dan kan hij de volle laag terug verwachten uiteraard.


Schelden en schelden is twee; en de ene bespotting is de andere niet. Vraag is, is het <i>to the point</i> en wat hoop je ermee duidelijk te maken? 

Neem nu de volgende stellingen:

- Bouazza gebruikt oogpotlood en dus kan zijn kritiek op de islam inhoudelijk niet juist zijn.
- Bouazza lijdt aan alcholverslaving en dus kan zijn kritiek op de Marokkaanse gemeenschap geen hout snijden.
- 'Wein, weib und gesang' is een spreuk van iemand die ook antisemiet was, en daarom kan deze spreuk niets zeggen over het goede leven.

Dat zijn gewoon drogredeneringen.

Kijken we dan naar beledigingen t.a.v. hoofddoekjes: daar zijn de uitdrukkingen 'kopvod' en 'theedoek' meen ik gangbaar. Is niet aardig maar ten eerste houdt het een esthetische kritiek in die vaker dan me lief is scherp uitdrukt wat mijn oog steekt; en ten tweede gaat daaronder een systematische ideologische kritiek schuil. Er zijn zoveel lelijke dingen in de wereld, maar niet alle lelijke dingen krijgen evenveel aandacht. Daar zal zeker voor een deel ook xenofobie bij zitten (onbekend maakt onbemind), maar voor een deel ook godsdienstkritiek waar wat van te leren valt. Zouden gelovigen er lering uit trekken, dan zouden de bezwaren ook grotendeels wegvallen.

Ik zal me voor het moment echter even houden bij de esthetiek, want anders krijgen we een nieuwe subdiscussie (we kunnen het later wel over de ideologische componenten van de hoofddoek hebben). 

Wat die esthetiek betreft: ik ken wel degelijk voorbeelden van hoofddoekstijlen en materialen die oogstrelend zijn. Criteria daarvoor zijn: in hoeverre is het (1) elegant, stijlvol, heeft het een mooie vorm/ kleur? (2) een uitdrukking van de individuele persoon die de doek draagt/ een uitdrukking van individuele creativiteit? en (3) in hoeverre is het vrouwelijk? Als het aan die criteria voldoet, en daarin moet ik Marokkaanse meiden/ vrouwen gewoon complimenteren want die slagen daar regelmatig heel wel in (veel meer dan Turkse, die meestal kiezen voor de tuttigste modellen en de gruwelijkste patronen), dan scheelt dat al een slok op een borrel.

We hebben dus aan de ene kant wat jij doet: namelijk schelden (en daarbij veel verbaal kabaal maken om de drogredenen onder die scheldwoorden te maskeren); en aan de andere kant het schelden en bespotten wat godsdienstcritici doen, waaronder in de betere gevallen (ik zeg niet dat het altijd zo is) een beargumenteerde ideologische kritiek schuilgaat.

----------


## Irreverend

> Er bestaan wel degelijk moskeen met o.m. een Hollandse bouwstijl. Bijvoorbeeld inn Amersfoort staat een moskee waarvan een aantal delen Marokkaans (Marrakech) ontwerp is, zoals de grote deuren is een staaltje van Marokaanse architectuur. En het houten traliewerk komt uit de Moorse architectuur van Zuid-Spanje. Verder is het een heel typisch Hollands gebouw. 
> 
> Echter, Bouazzie zegt, zonder alle moskeen van binnen en buiten gezien te hebben, dat 't om allemaal lelijke krengen betreft. Met zulke onaardige en buitengewone verdichting maakt hij niet echt (Marokkaanse) vrienden mee. Dat er een aantal hem terug _beledigen_, kun je zien als een gevolg van zijn eerdere ongure woorden jegens de Marokkaanse gemeenschap, en in het bijzonder de moslims (islam).


Wat ik je nu hoor zeggen is dat wat Bouazza beweert over moskeen in Nederland over het algemeen wel waar is, maar dat er ook nog een paar zijn voor wie het niet geldt. Nou ja, okee, hij overspeelt z'n hand, er is ook een zwarte zwaan: hij had niet moeten zeggen "allemaal lelijke krengen", maar "vaak lelijke krengen" of: "over het algemeen lelijke krengen".

Daar gaat het toch niet om? Het gaat er toch om dat mensen zich bewust worden van het feit dat je niet noodzakelijk een kopie hoeft te maken, en dat je bij de bouw van een godshuis ook aandacht zou kunnen schenken aan het oog? Kritiek heeft de functie om verandering te bewerkstelligen.

Jij noemt zijn woorden 'onguur', maar ik heb nog geen ongure woorden waargenomen. Hij heeft bij mijn weten niet de vuilspuiterij over moslims of Marokkanen geuit die hier over hem uitgestort is. Bovendien: het doet bij kritiek helemaal niet terzake of het 'aardig' is (kritiek wordt nooit als sympathiek ervaren), maar of het feitelijk juist is en of de argumenten van de stellingen geldig zijn.

[quote="Ibn Rushd"]Verder is het natuurlijk zo dat hij het recht heeft om zijn mening te ventileren. En dat zijn woorden louter subjectief zijn. Maar onaardig is het wel, althans onder de Marokkaanse ogen.[QUOTE]

Louter subjectief? Dat ben ik niet met je eens. Schoonheid is niet willekeurig. Dat geldt niet voor personen die we 'knap' vinden, en dat geldt evenmin voor gebouwen. En dat heeft met onze biologische constitutie te maken die ons een voorkeur geeft voor symmetrie, bepaald kleurgebruik, krachtige uitstraling, elegantie en complexiteit.

Er zijn maar weinig mensen die hoog opgeven van de bouwstijl in het voormalig Oost-Blok of de fabrieken in Roosendaal pareltjes van schoonheid vinden. 

En andersom, waarom staan tienduizenden touristen zich te vergapen aan de Aya Sofia (die vroeger een Byzantijnse kathedraal was trouwens, wink wink, nudge nudge) en het Alhambra? 




> Dat is onzin. In Brazili, Hati, Colombia en nog aantal niet-moslim landen worden ook eerwraak gepleegd. Eerwraak kun je bovendien nergens in islamitische bronnen terugvinden. Wat overspel en straffen (steniging) te maken heeft, is voor mij nog een raadsel. Ik zie er echt geen causal verband in.
> 
> Wellicht weet je niet wat eerwraak exact betekent en het kan goed zijn dat je een eigen draai geeft en tracht het binnen te slepen in de islam. Met zulke antwoorden beledig je me.


Wel dat spijt me dan voor jou, want ik vrees dat je in je leven dan vaak beledigd zult zijn. Jij beledigt echter op jou beurt mij, door mijn belezenheid en inzicht in twijfel te trekken. Ik zeg dat niet om te klagen, maar gewoon om te laten zien dat dit nu eenmaal bij een discussie hoort. Vervelend, maar 't is niet anders. 

Wat ik zeg is niet dat eerwraak voortvloeit uit de islam; wat ik zeg is dat het voor mij helemaal niet vanzelf spreekt dat de islamitische waarden, normen en sancties ten aanzien van seksualiteit niets maar dan ook niets te maken heeft met eerwraak. Maar dat ben ik: als we het hebben over wat Bouazza zegt zouden we zijn precieze uitspraak erbij moeten pakken.

De reden waarom het voor mij niet vanzelf spreekt dat islam en eerwraak niets met elkaar te maken hebben, is omdat mij een parallel opvalt. Namelijk (a) er is een norm t.a.v. seks; (b) er volgt een forse lijfstraf als die norm wordt overtreden, bij overspel zelfs een lijfstraf die de dood tot gevolg heeft, althans volgens bepaalde islamitische richtingen, maar niet de minste, en (c) in de praktijk zijn vrouwen meestal de pineut.

Die parallel is zo sterk dat ik meen dat je de vraag zou kunnen en moeten stellen in hoeverre de islam op een aantal punten patriarchale gewoonten (waaronder eerwraak) tot wetten heeft gemaakt die een losstaand gebouw lijken, maar voortkomen uit die patriarchale cultuur en haar normen en waardenstelsel. 

Dus natuurlijk zul je fysiek geweld tegen vrouwen vanwege seksuele 'overtredingen' breder tegenkomen dan alleen in landen die gestempeld zijn door islam en de Arabische cultuur. Want het patriarchaat is breder dan alleen de islamitische wereld. Wel is het zo dat, indien mijn analyse klopt dat islam en patriarchaat behoorlijk met elkaar verweven zijn, het heel makkelijk is om het laatste met het eerste te rechtvaardigen (de man is dan ook volgens God het hoofd van het gezin en de beschermer van de vrouw, zelfs de opvoeder van de vrouw want hij mag 'r indien nodig een corrigende tik geven, ze is in het nadeel bij scheiding en erfenis, etc. etc.). Daarmee hoef ik niet eens te ontkennen dat er binnen islamitisch recht enige pogingen tot verbetering van het lot van de vrouw zijn, maar die schieten in mijn optiek eenvoudig te kort. 

Dat is het bredere plaatje waarbinnen ik de verhouding tussen 'eerwraak' en straffen op seksuele overtredingen volgens binnen de islam vigerende opvattingen van islamitisch recht zie. Nogmaals de vraag: is het jou nooit opgevallen dat vrouwen veel vaker de dupe zijn van dergelijke straffen (om over andere beperkingen nog maar te zwijgen) dan mannen. En dat is toch eigenlijk heel eigenaardig, aangezien we allemaal weten dat mannen meestal en veel vaker het initiatief nemen tot seksuele contacten?




> In ieder geval, eerwraak (wikipedia): is een gewoonterechtelijk fenomeen waarbij een familie of stam de verloren gegane zedelijke *eer* meent te kunnen herstellen door het plegen van een moord op de veroorzaker van het eerverlies of degene die schuldig bevonden aan het *eerverlies*. Deze persoon kan een man of een vrouw zijn.


Er kan van alles, maar in de regel is het de vrouw die het geweld te verduren krijgt. En onder de sjaria is de geschonden eer overgeheveld naar de geschonden maatschappelijke orde die God heeft ingesteld, en die nu op aansporing van en met instemming van God rechtgezet moet worden met een bloedige straf. Je zou bijna denken dat de eer van God is geschonden, want ja, hoe durven die nietige mensjes buiten Zijn ideale paden te treden?




> Persoonlijke ervaring? Hoe gaat dat in werking? Heeft ie misschien een spirituele boodschap gekregen van een hoge macht?


En waarom eigenlijk niet? Aangezien jij gelooft in dat soort dingen, wat zeg ik, je diepste zekerheden bouwt op de beweringen van een middeleeuwse woestijnkoopman die beweerde dat hij zulke ingevingen had gehad, zou jij de laatste moeten zijn om dat zo makkelijk weg te wimpelen. O, maar dat is waar ook, Mohammed was werkelijk de laatste profeet (tja, welke profeet beweert niet, dat nu Gods vrederijk toch echt aanstaande is of het boek met hem definitief gesloten kan worden?). 

Maar dat was natuurlijk niet wat ik bedoelde met 'persoonlijke ervaring' (en als je niet wilt dat ik uitweid moet je 't zelf ook niet doen). Wat ik ermee bedoel is dat hij aan den lijve heeft ondervonden hoe dat is, en dat we hem best een klein beetje krediet mogen gunnen (Bouazza is geen domme jongen) en aannemen dat hij niet zomaar generaliseert, maar dit doet op grond van verhalen die hij van andere Marokkaanse jongen, wellicht meisjes, heeft gehoord.




> Baseren op eigen ervaring maakt 't nog niet tot een feit. Met een inductief argument komt hij er (dus) niet. Ik zou het eerder noemen een emotionele bewering die kant noch wal raakt. Niettemin heeft hij het recht om zijn woede en irrationeelheid op papier te zetten. En jij hebt natuurlijk het recht om wat krom is recht te praten.


Het doet er niet zoveel toe wat jij het wel of niet wil noemen. Bovenstaande en rest van je reactie is retoriek zonder inhoud. Ik noemde:

1. Bouazza's eigen ervaringen (en vermoedelijk die van zijn kennissen)

2. Wat er bekend is over lijfstraffen uit andere segmenten van Westerse samenlevingen (als het daar normaal is/ was, waarom onder Marokkaanse vaders dan ineens niet?)

3. Statistisch onderzoek uit 2005 (!) op grond van meldingen bij professionals in de jeugdhulpverlening, medische zorg, school, etc.

Jij wimpelt dat gewoon maar even weg alsof dat allemaal niets betekent en je er niets tegenover hoeft te zetten. Kan niet waar zijn, want mag niet waar zijn, want te pijnlijke waarheid, blijkbaar.




> _Maar waarmee heeft de theorie van de islam Nederland verrijkt? We werden geconfronteerd met eerwraak, met het legitiem slaan van vrouwen, het beledigen van homoseksuelen, het vermoorden van te vrije meisjes, met hysterie rondom het hoofddoekje, we hebben gehoord van groepen moslims die terroristische aanslagen steunden, we hebben gehoord van islamitische scholen met gevaarlijk lesmateriaal. De enige manier waarop de islam Nederland had kunnen verrijken is met de architectonische pracht van moskeen, maar deze gebedshuizen in Nederland zijn allemaal lelijke misbaksels._Klik hier voor hele artikel.


Dank voor het citaat. Ik ben het met je eens dat dit wat slordig geformuleerd is. Vooral de uitdrukking "de theorie van de islam" is problematisch: bedoelt hij daar _al-Dien_ mee; of _al-sjaria_; of de onder geestelijken van de meeste tijden en plaatsen gangbare interpretatie ervan; of de afdruk daarvan (het normen en waardenstelsel) dat de gelovigen daaruit hebben afgeleid en in hun vezels hebben opgeslagen.

Bouazza spreekt wel over de 'theorie van de islam' en 'de ideologie van de islam', maar zegt eerder: _"Nederlanders zoeken eenduidige antwoorden over de islam, hoewel er geen eenduidig antwoord bestaat. Het gevaar bestaat - en dat gevaar is reel - dat de islam wordt losgeweekt van de belijders zelf. Hoe vaak horen we niet: Dat heeft niks met de islam te maken? Maar een godsdienst is natuurlijk wat de mensen ervan maken."_ 

Maar we zijn er nog niet, want hij vraagt niet wat de theorie van de islam s of inhoudt, maar wat ze oplevert; waarmee ze dit land heeft verrijkt. Daarin polemiseert hij tegen degenen die vanuit een postkoloniaal schuldgevoel alle exotische culturen verheerlijkend romantiseren (Bouazza: "Tot vermoeiens toe horen we dat andere culturen de Nederlandse samenleving verrijken, maar dat is de verrijking van onze magen en tafels."). Hij vraagt dan heel praktisch: nou we hebben hier honderdduizenden mensen die de islam aanhangen: wat heeft het opgeleverd? Is het busvervoer beter geregeld? Of de ziekenzorg humaner geworden? Het onderwijs met sprongen gestegen? Het overheidshandelen minder technocratisch? De asielzorg verbeterd? [Over dat laatste: Bouazza geeft de moskeeverenigingen een steek dat ze daar niet aan doen, maar die vind ik onterecht aangezien het om geloofsgemeenschappen uit de onderklassse gaat die zelf (in ieder geval het gevoel hebben te moeten) worstelen om hun plekje in de samenleving te veroveren.]

Vraagt Bouazza: Wat is hetgene dat 'de islam' heeft toegevoegd aan dit land? Wat is er bijgekomen wat er nog niet was? Wat zijn de vruchten van het geloof? Hoe pakt het uit? Zijn antwoord op die vraag luidt: een hoop onsympathieke dingen.

Gelovigen die zich moslim noemen (zelf in ieder geval menen het te zijn en het geloof juist begrepen te hebben) legitimeren in groter getale dan we voor mogelijk hielden geweld tegen vrouwen, eerwraak, het beledigen van homoseksuelen, etc. _met het normen- en waardenstelsel dat zij uit het geloof hebben gedestilleerd_. Merk nogmaals op dat voor Bouazza het geloof is wat de gelovigen ervan maken en dat hij consequent het verweer verwerpt dat er een theoretisch, ideaal geloof zou zijn dat heel anders zou aanpakken (juist daarom is zijn gebruik van het de term 'de theorie van de islam' verwarrend).

Daar heeft 'ie volgens mij een goed punt te pakken. Waar is die ideale samenleving dan, die de blauwdruk van de ware islam zou opleveren? In het legendarische verleden van de eerste generaties moslims en de opgeschoonde verhalen over die tijd, toen alles nog zuiver was? Maar zelfs indien we de legenden over de gouden tijd van het begin zouden geloven - nou dat is dan mooi: dan heb je een geloof dat twee of drie generaties heeft gewerkt en dat vervolgens consequent negatief uitpakt en zich laat gebruiken om allerlei misstanden mee te legitimeren. Het moet wel een Alwetende en Alwijze intelligentie zijn die zoiets op de wereld loslaat!

Daarin ligt dus jouw discussie met Bouazza, namelijk of het uberhaupt betekenisvol is om te verwijzen naar het ware geloof, de zuivere leer, de juist verstane leer, en dan te zeggen: daarin zijn die misstanden uitgezuiverd. Het zou zoiets zijn als een overtuigd communist
die, geconfronteerd met het falen van alle communistische staten, en zelfs: hun onderdrukkend en totalitair karakter, zou tegenwerpen: ja, maar zij hebben het communisme niet begrepen! De echte, oorspronkelijke revolutionairen, die leefden in harmonie met elkaar en streden voor het proletariaat. Pas bij de latere vernieuwingen van Lenin en Stalin, Mao en Pol Pot, ging het fout, die hebben de leer van Marx gecorrumpeerd!

----------


## illmatik

> ...


Hoe je van beroepsjunk Bouazza uitkomt bij Mao, Lenin, Pol Pot etc. is me echt een raadsel. Het blijkt in ieder geval niet uit de onzin die je zit uit te kramen.

Deze discussie lijkt voor jou zelfkastijding te worden.

----------


## Irreverend

> Hoe je van beroepsjunk Bouazza uitkomt bij Mao, Lenin, Pol Pot etc. is me echt een raadsel. Het blijkt in ieder geval niet uit de onzin die je zit uit te kramen.
> 
> Deze discussie lijkt voor jou zelfkastijding te worden.


Het is een vergelijking, Illmatik. Als die jou niet helder is, wil ik 'm best nog eens met je doorlopen.

Net zoals er communisten bestaan die, wanneer je ze confronteert met het wereldwijde falen van het communisme, daarop reageren door te stellen dat de zuivere ideologie van het communisme wel de ideale samenleving op zou leveren, zo zijn er moslims die, wanneer je ze confronteert met het wereldwijde falen van de islam, daarop reageren door te stellen dat de zuivere ideologie van de islam wel de ideale samenleving op zou leveren.

Wanneer je de communist of de moslim vervolgens vraagt wanneer die zuivere doctrine dan wel praktijk was, wijzen ze beiden op de eerste generaties, de pioniers, toen alles nog ideaal was. In beide gevallen is het een mythe, bedoeld om de gelovigen te inspirereren met de hoop dat de idealen verwezenlijkbaar zijn en aan te sporen tot grotere inspanning om ze ook daadwerkelijk te realiseren.

En je hebt gelijk: proberen de ratio aan te boren van gelovigen is een werkje dat zelfkastijding inhoudt, net bramen zoeken in het binnenst van de struik: het zijn er weinig en het levert een hoop schrammen en krassen op. Er moet nodig gesnoeid worden.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Wat ik je nu hoor zeggen is dat wat Bouazza beweert over moskeen in Nederland over het algemeen wel waar is, maar dat er ook nog een paar zijn voor wie het niet geldt.


Nee. Het enige wat ik aangehaald en verduidelijkt heb is dat er wel degelijk moskeen bestaan die goed in de Nederlandse architectuur passen. Over de andere moskeen heb ik er met geen woord over gerept.




> Nou ja, okee, hij overspeelt z'n hand, er is ook een zwarte zwaan: hij had niet moeten zeggen "allemaal lelijke krengen", maar "vaak lelijke krengen" of: "over het algemeen lelijke krengen".


Het ziet er naar uit dat je met me eens bent. Dat is mooi.




> Daar gaat het toch niet om? Het gaat er toch om dat mensen zich bewust worden van het feit dat je niet noodzakelijk een kopie hoeft te maken, en dat je bij de bouw van een godshuis ook aandacht zou kunnen schenken aan het oog? Kritiek heeft de functie om verandering te bewerkstelligen.


Kritiek behoor je te geven indien je in de materie hebt verdiept. Bij Bouazza kan ik dat, hoe vervelend het ook voor hem is, lang niet goed merken.




> Jij noemt zijn woorden 'onguur', maar ik heb nog geen ongure woorden waargenomen. Hij heeft bij mijn weten niet de vuilspuiterij over moslims of Marokkanen geuit die hier over hem uitgestort is. Bovendien: het doet bij kritiek helemaal niet terzake of het 'aardig' is (kritiek wordt nooit als sympathiek ervaren), maar of het feitelijk juist is en of de argumenten van de stellingen geldig zijn.


Onguur betekent o.m. dubieus, onbetrouwbaar etc.




> Louter subjectief? Dat ben ik niet met je eens. Schoonheid is niet willekeurig. Dat geldt niet voor personen die we 'knap' vinden, en dat geldt evenmin voor gebouwen. En dat heeft met onze biologische constitutie te maken die ons een voorkeur geeft voor symmetrie, bepaald kleurgebruik, krachtige uitstraling, elegantie en complexiteit.


Klopt, bouazza is louter subjectief bezig wat betreft dit onderwerp; met andere woorden hij is erg persoonlijk en geeft geen objectieve of onderbouwde argumenten aan. Hij lijkt verder bevooroordeeld, en heeft zijn oog alleen laten vallen op alles wat met de islam te maken heeft. Voor hem lijkt ogenschijnlijk de islam en moslims de synoniemen van vies, goor, slecht en nog een aantal pejoratieve woorden te zijn.




> Wel dat spijt me dan voor jou, want ik vrees dat je in je leven dan vaak beledigd zult zijn. Jij beledigt echter op jou beurt mij, door mijn belezenheid en inzicht in twijfel te trekken. Ik zeg dat niet om te klagen, maar gewoon om te laten zien dat dit nu eenmaal bij een discussie hoort. Vervelend, maar 't is niet anders.


Goed. Wat ik hiermee wilde zeggen is dat het door jouw eerder geschreven antwoord over eerwraak ver onder het niveau ligt en dat het erop lijkt dat je 't aan mij tracht te verkopen. Met zulke antwoorden kan ik alleen heel strikt met mijn hoofd nee schudden.




> Wat ik zeg is niet dat eerwraak voortvloeit uit de islam;


Als je dat meent wat je zojuist hierboven hebt gezegd dan is een verdere discussie niet meer nodig. Je bent er met mee eens dat eerwraak en de *theoretische* islam niets met elkaar gemeen hebben.




> De reden waarom het voor mij niet vanzelf spreekt dat islam en eerwraak niets met elkaar te maken hebben, is omdat mij een parallel opvalt. Namelijk (a) er is een norm t.a.v. seks; (b) er volgt een forse lijfstraf als die norm wordt overtreden, bij overspel zelfs een lijfstraf die de dood tot gevolg heeft, althans volgens bepaalde islamitische richtingen, maar niet de minste, en (c) in de praktijk zijn vrouwen meestal de pineut.
> 
> Die parallel is zo sterk dat ik meen dat je de vraag zou kunnen en moeten stellen in hoeverre de islam op een aantal punten patriarchale gewoonten (waaronder eerwraak) tot wetten heeft gemaakt die een losstaand gebouw lijken, maar voortkomen uit die patriarchale cultuur en haar normen en waardenstelsel.


Die vraag mag je best stellen, maar verwacht geen bevredigend antwoord erop. Het is inderdaad zo dat islam een aantal wetten kent die bedoeld zijn om (o.m.) de sociale cohesie te versterken. Maar daar past beslist geen eerwraak bij. Bij eerwraak gaat het met name om persoonlijke motieven, terwijl de islam systemen en restricties kent.

Wat betreft de rest van je reactie, daar ga ik gemakshalve even niet op in, daar je voldoende afwijkt van de draad. Wil je er graag over hebben, dan ben je vrij om een topic over te openen.




> Maar dat was natuurlijk niet wat ik bedoelde met 'persoonlijke ervaring' (en als je niet wilt dat ik uitweid moet je 't zelf ook niet doen). Wat ik ermee bedoel is dat hij aan den lijve heeft ondervonden hoe dat is, en dat we hem best een klein beetje krediet mogen gunnen (Bouazza is geen domme jongen) en aannemen dat hij niet zomaar generaliseert, maar dit doet op grond van verhalen die hij van andere Marokkaanse jongen, wellicht meisjes, heeft gehoord.


Van horen en zeggen maakt het niettot een feit. En we kunnen hier ook niet spreken van een empirisch onderzoekje. Voor hetzelfde geval vertelden diezelfde jongens en meisjes geen volle waarheden. Bouazza kon zich beter bescheidener opstellen, door e.g. te zeggen dat het vanuit zijn perspectief erop leek dat Marokkaanse vaders graag hun kinderen kapot sloegen.




> 2. Wat er bekend is over lijfstraffen uit andere segmenten van Westerse samenlevingen (als het daar normaal is/ was, waarom onder Marokkaanse vaders dan ineens niet?)


Dat mag je best stellen hoor, echter met alleen vragen ben je er nog niet, en je zult dan ook niet zijn bewering enigszins kunnen onderbouwen.




> 3. Statistisch onderzoek uit 2005 (!) op grond van meldingen bij professionals in de jeugdhulpverlening, medische zorg, school, etc.


Dat staaft ook niet de bewering van Bouazza. Die zegt namelijk dat het heel *normaal* is dat vaders hun kinderen aftuigen. Met zulke beweringen illustreert Bouazza dat Marokkanen barbaren zijn die nog ergens in de middeleeuwen leven.




> Jij wimpelt dat gewoon maar even weg alsof dat allemaal niets betekent en je er niets tegenover hoeft te zetten. Kan niet waar zijn, want mag niet waar zijn, want te pijnlijke waarheid, blijkbaar.


Sorry hoor, maar met jouw antwoorden kan ik weinig mee. Je kunt ook gewoon heel eerlijk zijn en toegeven dat Bouazza soms zijn woorden onzorgvuldig kiest. Ik kan ook verklaringen geven waarom Bouazza vaak uit zijn slof schiet en dingen zegt die kant noch wal raken en kennelijk slechts bedoeld zijn om de Marokkaanse/islamitische gemeenschap tegen de scheen te schoppen. Win ik daar wat mee?




> Dank voor het citaat. Ik ben het met je eens dat dit wat slordig geformuleerd is. Vooral de uitdrukking "de theorie van de islam" is problematisch: bedoelt hij daar _al-Dien_ mee; of _al-sjaria_; of de onder geestelijken van de meeste tijden en plaatsen gangbare interpretatie ervan; of de afdruk daarvan (het normen en waardenstelsel) dat de gelovigen daaruit hebben afgeleid en in hun vezels hebben opgeslagen.


Theorie van de islam is _shari'ah_ en _a-dien_ (geloof).




> [....]


Bedankt voor je analyse. Helaas kan ik zijn woorden ook anders opvatten (interpreteren) hetgeen meer op een lijn komt - dunkt me - met de rest van zijn column. Het beste is dat hij zelf met een verklaring komt, al zou hij dat nooit doen. En dat begrijp ik best. Ik bedoel, iemand als Bouazza wil natuurlijk niet gezichtsverlies lijden. Immers, zijn boeken moeten nog wel verkocht worden. 

Hoe dan ook heb je nog steeds niet bewezen dat de islam oproept om homoseksuelen te beledigen.

----------


## illmatik

> Het is een vergelijking, Illmatik. Als die jou niet helder is, wil ik 'm best nog eens met je doorlopen.


Je vergelijking is zo krom als de weg naar Bni Berrad.




> En je hebt gelijk: proberen de ratio aan te boren van gelovigen is een werkje dat zelfkastijding inhoudt, net bramen zoeken in het binnenst van de struik: het zijn er weinig en het levert een hoop schrammen en krassen op. Er moet nodig gesnoeid worden.


Doctrine is ook denken de wijsheid in pacht te hebben en deze als zodanig te presenteren. Wat je bekritiseert zit je hier zelf uit te oefenen. En je zuigt er ook nog eens heel erg in.

----------


## Joesoef

> http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=68287...dc5bf5b14a8001



Ach, hij is een mens zoals velen, de vraag waarom en hoe ze hem in het programma zetten vind ik belangrijker.

----------


## Irreverend

> Kritiek behoor je te geven indien je in de materie hebt verdiept. Bij Bouazza kan ik dat, hoe vervelend het ook voor hem is, lang niet goed merken.


Je bedoelt: kritiek op wat jou dierbaar is behoor je te geven indien je je in de materie hebt verdiept.

De eerste zeven pagina's van deze draad zijn namelijk een litanie aan _*kuch*_ kritische kanttekeningen _*kuch*_ bij persoon en werk van Bouazza terwijl de critici hier zich duidelijk niet hadden verdiept in zijn biografie, romans of uitlatingen over Marokkanen en islam. Pas toen ik er herhaaldelijk om verzocht werd er op gegoogled. 

Blijkbaar is dat wel okee en gaat het dus om specifieke zaken die zo heilig zijn dat je er slechts na uitvoerige studie en met de grootst mogelijke omzichtigheid over mag spreken. Tere zielen zouden eens gekwetst worden, zozeer houden ze zich aan hun iconen en symbolen vast (waarmee ik weer terug ben bij mijn metafoor van die twee porceleinen vazen: o wee als je daar tegen aan duwt of aan het glazuur krabt).

Wat Bouazza zegt gaat voor het gros van de moskeen wel degelijk op: dat zijn geen kleine wondertjes van architectonische klasse en smaak, maar die lijken zo weggelopen uit een ondergefinancierde attractie van de Efteling. En dat maakt binnen de echte wereld, of dat nu een stedelijke omgeving of de polder is, toch een wat rare indruk. 

Wat Bouazza schrijft is voor het grootste deel dus gewoon wr. Heel vervelend voor je. Doe er wat aan, zou ik zeggen. Neem zitting in die moskeeverenigingen en vraag de volgende keer dat er een moskee ontworpen wordt of 'ie misschien ook een beetje mooi mag zijn. Gewoon, om de mensen die 'm zien een plezier te doen. 




> Onguur betekent o.m. dubieus, onbetrouwbaar etc.


'Onguur' heeft nog wel wat meer betekenissen, zoals voos, crimineel, schimmig e.d. Dus nogmaals: wat voor ongure dingen schrijft Bouazza dan zoal?




> Klopt, bouazza is louter subjectief bezig wat betreft dit onderwerp; met andere woorden hij is erg persoonlijk en geeft geen objectieve of onderbouwde argumenten aan. Hij lijkt verder bevooroordeeld, en heeft zijn oog alleen laten vallen op alles wat met de islam te maken heeft. Voor hem lijkt ogenschijnlijk de islam en moslims de synoniemen van vies, goor, slecht en nog een aantal pejoratieve woorden te zijn.


Nou en? Als je er niet mee kunt omgaan, leg je het toch gewoon naast je neer? Maar kennelijk is dat niet voldoende en moet het spookbeeld Bouazza uitgedreven worden met beledigingen, gelijk de duivel dat wordt met stenen. Een soort ritueel waarna men zich gezuiverd voelt van de eigen negatieve gevoelens. En daar laat men het dan bij, want erover nadenken is maar ongemakkelijk.

Maar verder: vraag is niet eens of Bouazza zijn woorden zo goed onderbouwt (zijn de geleerden niet al 1400 jaar bezig ook de woorden van een andere roepende in de woestijn te verdedigen en nader uit te werken?); vraag is of er waarheid ligt in zijn woorden of niet.

Ik heb zijn oordeel onderbouwd en jij hebt daar weinig tegen ingebracht, behalve een zuinig 'Ja, maar Bouazza baseert zich op zijn eigen persoonlijke bevindingen', en over mijn verwijzing naar dat onderzoek:




> Dat staaft ook niet de bewering van Bouazza. Die zegt namelijk dat het heel normaal is dat vaders hun kinderen aftuigen. Met zulke beweringen illustreert Bouazza dat Marokkanen barbaren zijn die nog ergens in de middeleeuwen leven.


Logisch ja, want als fysiek geweld en emotionele verwaarlozing vier maal zo vaak voorkomen staat dat natuurlijk los van de normen t.a.v. lijfstraffen die de ouders erop nahouden.

Ik heb eergisteren de eerste de beste Marokkaanse collega van me in het zicht nog gevraagd of lijfstraffen onder Marokkanen nog gebruikelijk was en hij vertelde me dat als zijn zoon het verkeerde (criminele) pad op zou gaan, hij hem zonder nadenken het huis door zou trappen.

Hij vertelde me ook nog het verhaal dat toen hij net in Nederland was zo'n twintig jaar geleden, zijn Marokkaanse overbuurman in de bak bleek te zitten omdat hij zijn dochter bont en blauw had geslagen. 'En wat had die bitch gedaan! Ze had hem aangegeven!'. Dat was voor hem de werkelijke misdaad, want als dat meisje haar eer op het spel had gezet, of zelfs verspeeld, dan had die vader natuurlijk groot gelijk. Maar goed, dat was vroeger...

Je kunt wel blijven ontkennen, maar in het licht van de bewijzen die ik heb verzameld dat Bouazza hier gewoon een pijnlijke waarheid te pakken heeft, zij het generaliserend, zijn je tegenwerpingen niet meer dan afweer tegen de ongemakkelijke waarheid die je niet kunt verdragen.

Maar sluit vooral je ogen voor de ongemakkelijke waarheid en blijf vooral roepen dat Bouazza uit zijn nek kletst. Dat zal die boze droom echt sneller doen vervliegen, dan wanneer je het probleem onder ogen ziet en het bespreekbaar maakt. 




> Goed. Wat ik hiermee wilde zeggen is dat het door jouw eerder geschreven antwoord over eerwraak ver onder het niveau ligt en dat het erop lijkt dat je 't aan mij tracht te verkopen. Met zulke antwoorden kan ik alleen heel strikt met mijn hoofd nee schudden.


Je kunt schudden voor dat scherm wat je wilt, maar daar schiet niemand iets mee op. Je zult met argumenten moeten komen. Tenminste, als je iets wilt doen aan de misvattingen die over de islam rondgaan. 




> Als je dat meent wat je zojuist hierboven hebt gezegd dan is een verdere discussie niet meer nodig. Je bent er met mee eens dat eerwraak en de *theoretische* islam niets met elkaar gemeen hebben.


Dat hangt er maar helemaal vanaf wat je bedoelt met 'de' theoretische islam. Bovendien maakt Bouazza een punt waar jij niet op ingaat, namelijk dat hoe theoretischer die islam wordt, die niet alleen meer en meer los komt te staan van alle kritiek op de concrete praktijk, maar ook van de werkelijkheid zelf. Wat God denkt in het diepst van zijn gedachten, daar kunnen we niet bij. We zullen het moeten doen met de interpretaties die hier op aarde gelden.




> Die vraag mag je best stellen, maar verwacht geen bevredigend antwoord erop. Het is inderdaad zo dat islam een aantal wetten kent die bedoeld zijn om (o.m.) de sociale cohesie te versterken. Maar daar past beslist geen eerwraak bij. Bij eerwraak gaat het met name om persoonlijke motieven, terwijl de islam systemen en restricties kent.


Okee dan: wat is voor het slachtoffer nu het verschil tussen vermoord te worden door haar echtgenoot omdat hij er niet mee kan omgaan dat ze vreemdgaat, of vermoord te worden door de gemeenschap omdat zij er niet mee kan omgaan dat ze vreemdgaat? Sterker nog: als 'ie het snel doet is ze wellicht nog genadiger af dan wanneer ze gestenigd zou worden. 

Daarnaast is het me veel te gemakkelijk te stellen dat de islam formeel geen eerwraak kent en dus losstaat van het voorkomen van eerwraak. De islam schept _in de praktijk_ wel de condities waarin eerwraak kan voorkomen, want het legitimeert de toch al sterkere (want fysiek en economisch sterkere) positie van mannen tegenover vrouwen. Het maakt hen hoeders, van wie de vrouw afhankelijk is. Een onmondig kind heeft een hoeder. Door de fysiek sterkere partij 'hoeder' te maken, maakt het de fysiek zwakkere partij tot minder mondige. En wat is dan de voornaamste maatschappelijke opdracht van de vrouw? Maagd te blijven tot het huwelijk, haar man seksueel te gerieven (wee de vrouw die haar man het lichaam onthoudt, de engelen vermanen haar) en hem kinderen te baren. Het juiste gebruik van seks, daar draait haar lichamelijk bestaan om. Haar vrije bewegen is afhankelijk van mate van jaloersheid van haar eigen man en ondergeschikt aan de geilheid van alle andere mannen (afgezien van haar familie), en haar vrije seksuele ontplooiing is zo'n beetje tot de centrale wandaad jegens de maatschappij. Met straf, ingeprente schaamte en schuldgevoel wordt ze in het gareel gehouden. Ik zeg: de val is gezet, en linksom of rechtsom krijgt te vrouw de klappen als ze niet binnen de voor haar bepaalde paden blijft. 

Ja, ik weet dat je dit zult afwimpelen als onbegrip en gebrek aan kennis, terwijl de praktijk uitwijst dat onder alle bestaande vormen van sjaria de vrouw de klappen krijgt. Ik weet dat je je vingers nog dieper in je oren zult steken en je verdedigingen zult prevelen. Het maakt niet uit: je hebt het nu gehoord, en hebt geen verontschuldiging meer dat je het niet wist.

Voor jou telt Gods oordeel ("Waarom heb je niet gehandeld, als zelfs een kafir het kon zien!") en voor mij het oordeel van de geschiedenis, en de geschiedenis heeft geoordeeld.




> Sorry hoor, maar met jouw antwoorden kan ik weinig mee. Je kunt ook gewoon heel eerlijk zijn en toegeven dat Bouazza soms zijn woorden onzorgvuldig kiest. Ik kan ook verklaringen geven waarom Bouazza vaak uit zijn slof schiet en dingen zegt die kant noch wal raken en kennelijk slechts bedoeld zijn om de Marokkaanse/islamitische gemeenschap tegen de scheen te schoppen. Win ik daar wat mee?


Jij niet inderdaad, want ik heb je ARGUMENTEN gegeven.




> Theorie van de islam is _shari'ah_ en _a-dien_ (geloof).


Kijk, wordt het toch nog interessant. Ik vroeg me al af of het simpelweg een kwestie was van het lidwoord "al" toevoegen. Maar blijkbaar werkt het complexer. Even kort: waarom kun je bij shari'ah geen lidwoord toevoegen (we zeggen toch ook _de_ sjaria? en waarom vervalt de l in a-dien?




> Bedankt voor je analyse. Helaas kan ik zijn woorden ook anders opvatten (interpreteren) hetgeen meer op een lijn komt - dunkt me - met de rest van zijn column. Het beste is dat hij zelf met een verklaring komt, al zou hij dat nooit doen. En dat begrijp ik best. Ik bedoel, iemand als Bouazza wil natuurlijk niet gezichtsverlies lijden. Immers, zijn boeken moeten nog wel verkocht worden.


Zijn romans en vertaalde gedichten staan los van zijn kritiek op de manifestaties van de islam en de Marokkaanse gemeenschap in NL, lijkt me. 

Ook hier: je komt niet met die interpretatie van je en met argumenten waarom die beter zou zijn, maar houdt het bij de stelling dat je dit ook anders kunt interpreteren. Goh, leuk voor je. Kan ik niets mee.




> Hoe dan ook heb je nog steeds niet bewezen dat de islam oproept om homoseksuelen te beledigen.


Dat hoef ik ook niet want Bouazza beweert in het citaat dat jij aanvoert niet dat de islam oproept om homoseksuelen te beledigen. Ik krijg steeds meer vertrouwen in die interpretatie van Bouazza's column van jou.

----------


## cara

> Maar ja, als analfabeten die minachtend over literatuur doen, had ik niets anders verwacht.
> 
> Als ik deze walgelijke comments lees, geef ik hem groot gelijk als hij het de volgende keer wel doet.
> 
> 
> Tfou 3la tassila


Heb je snel even een nieuwe account aangemaakt a Lmuhesna Bouazza?

----------


## Irreverend

> Je vergelijking is zo krom als de weg naar Bni Berrad.


Is dat zo, joh? Nou als jij dat zegt, zal het wel zo zijn, nietwaar? 

Moet ik nu werkelijk nog uitleggen dat een discussie zo niet werkt? We zijn toch geen kinderen meer? Zolang je niet uitlegt waarom jij meent dat die vergelijking krom is, voeg je niets toe met die opmerking. Dan kun je 'm net zo goed achterwege laten.




> Doctrine is ook denken de wijsheid in pacht te hebben en deze als zodanig te presenteren. Wat je bekritiseert zit je hier zelf uit te oefenen. En je zuigt er ook nog eens heel erg in.


Neen, doctrine is niet ook: denken de wijsheid in pacht te hebben. En als ik al denk de wijsheid in pacht te hebben dan is dat omdat doorvragen of het waar is, argumenten eisen in plaats van afwimpeling, drogredenen & bluf; en een open geest inderdaad wijsheid zijn.

Vooralsnog heb ik van jou echter nog geen enkel argument mogen vernemen.

----------


## HaasHaas

hafid he, is dat die loverboy uit Breda?

----------


## Apple

Erg nuttig dit.

----------


## Flupke.

> Wat ik van z'n werk heb gezien, heeft me zeker plezier bezorgd. Ik bewonder zijn virtuositeit, kennis en zorgvuldigheid op taalkundig gebied, en volgens mij zegt 'ie een aantal rake dingen over wat sommigen hier naar mijn smaak wat al te dierbaar is. Maar ik val in herhaling.
> 
> Je kunt zeggen van Bouazza wat je wilt, maar hij heeft tenminste het leven ten volle geleefd, genoten van haar hoogtepunten en is eerlijk over zijn tekortkomingen, waar jij sabbelt op de hoop op die vruchten in je fantasie van het hiernamaals; en op je oordeel over degenen die dat nu reeds smaken. 
> 
> Hoe vroom van je, je te verlustigen in de ondergang van degenen die hebben wat jij heimelijk begeert. Je zou nog iets kunnen leren van Bouazza's kritiek: _hij_ is mans genoeg ook zichzelf niet te sparen.


Je probleem is dat je na het lezen van Bouazza's eerste boek 'De voeten van Abdullah' jij hem als een profeet begon te zien,terwijl de rest zijn boeken als pro feet zagen.Jij profetisch de rest profetisj.

Hoe kun jij nu zeggen dat Bouazza zijn leven ten volle heeft geleefd,als hij meer dronken dan sober is?Men kan alleen ten volle van het leven genieten als men nuchter blijft.

Hij is eerlijk over zichzelf?Eerlijkheid waarop hij geen controle heeft.Alleen kinderen en dronken mensen spreken de waarheid .

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> het geloof is wat de gelovigen ervan maken en dat hij consequent het verweer verwerpt dat er een theoretisch, ideaal geloof zou zijn dat heel anders zou aanpakken (juist daarom is zijn gebruik van het de term 'de theorie van de islam' verwarrend).


Een ijzersterk argument, u neemt mij de woorden uit de mond!

Van de meeste moslims hier, uitzonderingen daargelaten, mag u dan ook geen enkel (inhoudelijke) argument verwachten.

Ik heb 2 Marokkaanse buurmannen die beide hun vrouwen overduidelijk slaan (uitgaande van het gegil 's nachts en de blauwe plekken). Maar ik heb ook 3 (bevriende) Marokkaanse collega's die bij bijna alle mensen (collega's en patienten) heel veel respect en warme gevoelens oproepen. 

"In de naam van de Allerliefste, de Meest Barmhartige, waarom gaan onze landgenoten elkaar zo te lijf!?' zei een van hen toen ik haar naar deze topic verwees. Zij gelooft dat de Islam zoals wij vandaag de dag kennen, niet is zoals het bedoeld is. Zo zou je Jezus ook nooit een kruis (moordtuig) zien dragen. Precies zoals u heel mooi zei: ze hebben de leer van Marx gecorrumpeerd. Hetzelfde geldt voor de profeet Mohammed. 

Hoe anti-islam of anti-geloof iemand kan zijn, je kan niet ontkennen dat Mohammed een uitzonderlijk figuur was voor zijn tijd. Een echte revolutionair. Iemand die veel mensen achter zich wist te krijgen. En natuurlijk was hij ook maar een mens. Mensen maken fouten. Grappig genoeg wordt hij daarop ook aangesproken in de koran zelf: "Wees geen tiran onder de mensen. Verbied geen dingen toegestaan zijn. Wees geen tiran, maar wees alleen een waarschuwer, spoor aan tot het goede."

Als Mo zo'n fout kan maken, dan kunnen de baardmannen (ulama, fundi's) van vandaag en 1400 jaar geleden dat ook.

Ook wordt er gezegd dat alleen God het laatste oordeel heeft.
Ik kan dan ook niet begrijpen waarom sommige mensen hier overgaan tot ernstige beschuldigingen en scheldpartijen aan het adres van deze ene Marokkaans-Nederlandse schrijver. Juist wanneer zij menen dat ze de zwervers hebben geholpen, dat ze er voor de armen zijn, ofwel dat ze erg goede moslims zijn. Bouazza geeft toe dat hij fout zit wat betreft alcohol, anders zou hij nu ook niet zitten afkicken. Eerlijk gezegd boeit het mij ook werkelijk niets wat mensen in hun prive-leven doen.
Maar ik sta er wel stil van hoe de vrome moslims zich te kennen geven door te oordelen en op te scheppen (al zijn het feiten). De praktijk leert dat zij juist het meest onzekere zijn, waarom zou je het anders willen 'mededelen' hoe goed je wel niet (bezig) bent?

*schiet zichzelf een kogel door het hoofd en ziet het ontzette gezicht van The Devil's Advocate*

----------


## Flupke.

> "Hoe anti-islam of anti-geloof iemand kan zijn, je kan niet ontkennen dat Mohammed een uitzonderlijk figuur was voor zijn tijd. Een echte revolutionair. Iemand die veel mensen achter zich wist te krijgen. En natuurlijk was hij ook maar een mens. Mensen maken fouten. Grappig genoeg wordt hij daarop ook aangesproken in de koran zelf: "Wees geen tiran onder de mensen. Verbied geen dingen toegestaan zijn. Wees geen tiran, maar wees alleen een waarschuwer, spoor aan tot het goede."
> 
> Als Mo zo'n fout kan maken, dan kunnen de baardmannen (ulama, fundi's) van vandaag en 1400 jaar geleden dat ook.


Hoe ben jij tot de conclusie gekomen dat de profeet Mohammed (vzmh) de zin "Wees geen tiran onder de mensen. Verbied geen dingen toegestaan zijn. Wees geen tiran, maar wees alleen een waarschuwer, spoor aan tot het goede."na een zogenaamde "fout" en niet voordat hij deze "fout" ging maken heeft gekregen?

----------


## Qaiys

> Een ijzersterk argument, u neemt mij de woorden uit de mond!
> 
> Van de meeste moslims hier, uitzonderingen daargelaten, mag u dan ook geen enkel (inhoudelijke) argument verwachten.
> 
> Ik heb 2 Marokkaanse buurmannen die beide hun vrouwen overduidelijk slaan (uitgaande van het gegil 's nachts en de blauwe plekken). Maar ik heb ook 3 (bevriende) Marokkaanse collega's die bij bijna alle mensen (collega's en patienten) heel veel respect en warme gevoelens oproepen. 
> 
> "In de naam van de Allerliefste, de Meest Barmhartige, waarom gaan onze landgenoten elkaar zo te lijf!?' zei een van hen toen ik haar naar deze topic verwees. Zij gelooft dat de Islam zoals wij vandaag de dag kennen, niet is zoals het bedoeld is. Zo zou je Jezus ook nooit een kruis (moordtuig) zien dragen. Precies zoals u heel mooi zei: ze hebben de leer van Marx gecorrumpeerd. Hetzelfde geldt voor de profeet Mohammed. 
> 
> Hoe anti-islam of anti-geloof iemand kan zijn, je kan niet ontkennen dat Mohammed een uitzonderlijk figuur was voor zijn tijd. Een echte revolutionair. Iemand die veel mensen achter zich wist te krijgen. En natuurlijk was hij ook maar een mens. Mensen maken fouten. Grappig genoeg wordt hij daarop ook aangesproken in de koran zelf: "Wees geen tiran onder de mensen. Verbied geen dingen toegestaan zijn. Wees geen tiran, maar wees alleen een waarschuwer, spoor aan tot het goede."
> ...


Je begrijpt wel dat de Profeet een mens is en fouten kan maken maar je begrijpt niet dat jongvolwassenen hier op maroc.nl fouten kunnen maken. Dat komt bij mij niet zo geloofwaardig over.

Daarnaast noem je moslims baardmannen. Dat is niet complimentieus bedoelt en dient naar mijn mening om een negatief eiket te plakken op deze moslims. Daaruit leid ik af dat je je op hen afreageert en je eigen kritische opstelling die je hebt jegens de prikkers hier niet op jezelf toepast. 

Hier op maroc.nl reageren wij eenvoudige mensen ook op ernstige beschuldigingen en aansporingen van een zekere afvallige om o.a. de hijaabdragende moslima's belachelijk te maken en de islam uit te schelden en uit te lachen. Wij vinden het niet fijn om als groep te worden uitgescholden en dat onze dames die een hijaab wensen te dragen belachelijk gemaak dienen te worden louter en alleen omdat ze een hijaab dragen.

----------


## Irreverend

> Je probleem is dat je na het lezen van Bouazza's eerste boek 'De voeten van Abdullah' jij hem als een profeet begon te zien,terwijl de rest zijn boeken als pro feet zagen.Jij profetisch de rest profetisj.


Ik heb Bouazza's eerste boek nooit gelezen. Het is juist andersom: ik ontdekte Bouazza eerst als essayist, toen als kenner van de Arabische taal, geschriften en geschiedenis, vervolgens als kenner van het Nederlands, op grond van het tweede en derde heb ik delen van zijn Arabische bibliotheek aangekocht, die ik als zeer vermakelijk, spitsvondig en leerzaam heb ervaren, en pas nu hier wordt beweerd dat Bouazza in zijn romans zulke viezigheid bezigt, heb ik een roman van hem gekocht om na te gaan of dat werkelijk zo is. Wat ik tot nu toe aantref is een zeer zorgvuldig gebruik van de Nederlandse taal, waarbij de geslachtsgemeenschap wordt aangeduid met toch zeer bedekte termen als 'buiteling' en 'roezeboes'.

Je hebt dus misgegokt en verloren. Anders nog iets? 




> Hoe kun jij nu zeggen dat Bouazza zijn leven ten volle heeft geleefd,als hij meer dronken dan sober is?Men kan alleen _ten volle van het leven genieten_ als men nuchter blijft.


Zijn de troebele sloten echter ook niet onderdeel van het leven? Bouazza is er in gevallen, maar trekt zichzelf er weer uit ook (hij is immers onder behandeling). Ondertussen is hij ondanks zijn drankverslaving vreselijk productief, leest veel, vertaalt nauwgezet onbekende gedichten uit het Arabisch, regelt de financiering, geeft lezingen in het land; hij heeft nu al meer bereikt dan de meesten van zijn criticasters hier in hun hele leven zullen doen.

En natuurlijk heeft hij het leven ten volle ervaren: hij heeft de geneugten van de 72 maagden geproefd in de huid van zijn minnaressen, en de vreugde van het vaderschap mogen smaken; hij heeft op de vleugelen van de roes de zeven hemelen doorkruist en de krochten van de kater. Hij heeft met zijn literaire visie op de toppen van de poezie gestaan en heeft klam van het zweet, misselijk de wiegende buik van de zee ervaren. 




> Hij is eerlijk over zichzelf?Eerlijkheid waarop hij geen controle heeft.Alleen kinderen en dronken mensen spreken de waarheid .


Werkelijk? Zeg me dan: sprak de profeet Mohammed de waarheid? En was hij een kind toen hij dat deed?

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> Je begrijpt wel dat de Profeet een mens is en fouten kan maken maar je begrijpt niet dat jongvolwassenen hier op maroc.nl fouten kunnen maken. Dat komt bij mij niet zo geloofwaardig over.


Je begrijpt me verkeerd, ik heb het over de enkele 'scheinheiligen' onder ons. Niet dat ik wil suggereren dat Sportfreak scheinheilig is, maar hij is niet eens moslim (hij is Joods als ik het goed heb). Dus niet iedereen die hier meedoet hoeft moslim te zijn. Hoe dan ook, er zijn mensen die zich als vrome, zeer goede moslims (willen) opstellen, maar in de anonimiteit lekker er op los schelden op een forum. Terwijl roddelen/ vunzig taalkgebruik volgens de mainstream islam verwerpelijk is. Een alcoholist hoor je uit de put te trekken -vooral als het een landgenoot betref. Sommige van jullie weten dondersgoed dat hij meeleest en dat je in een beschonken bui dingen zegt die je niet zou zeggen als je mentaal 100% was. Toch lijkt het alsof jullie hem keihard willen kwetsen en dat ie dood neervalt. Sorry, maar dat vind ik niet echt getuigen van voorbeeldgedrag.




> Daarnaast noem je moslims baardmannen. Dat is niet complimentieus bedoelt en dient naar mijn mening om een negatief eiket te plakken op deze moslims. Daaruit leid ik af dat je je op hen afreageert en je eigen kritische opstelling die je hebt jegens de prikkers hier niet op jezelf toepast.


Nogmaals, leg geen woorden in mijn mond. Ik noem moslims helemaal geen baardmannen; ik heb enkel over degene die blind achter de sharia staan. En ja volgens de orthodoxe versies moet je een baard dragen (Taliban) en wie ben jij dan om te zeggen dat ik hen -niet alle moslims- geen enge baardmannen mag noemen? 
Of heb je sympathie/ respect voor de Taliban? Kan/mag ook. 




> Hier op maroc.nl reageren wij eenvoudige mensen ook op ernstige beschuldigingen en aansporingen van een zekere afvallige om o.a. de hijaabdragende moslima's belachelijk te maken en de islam uit te schelden en uit te lachen. Wij vinden het niet fijn om als groep te worden uitgescholden en dat onze dames die een hijaab wensen te dragen belachelijk gemaak dienen te worden louter en alleen omdat ze een hijaab dragen.


Dat is inderdaad betreurenswaardig. In Iran is het de omgekeerde wereld: daar moet je de hijaab op en anders wordt je strafrechtelijk vervolgd. 
Het probleem is dat de geestelijken -voordat ze de macht grepen in 1979- de bevolking scheiding tussen kerk en staat beloofde en dat vrouwen net zoals daarvoor ook vrij waren om geen hijbaab te dragen. Gelijkheid, vrijheid en onafhankelijk was de slogan van de Islamitische geestelijken. Je mag ze nep-moslims vinden of afgedwaalde sjiieten, maar dat neemt niet weg dat ze in de naam van jou geloof en jouw dierbare Boek, beloftes hebben gedaan die ze later brutaal hebben verkracht. 

Hoe kunnen we je dan nog vertrouwen als je zegt dat moskee en staat niet gescheiden hoort te zijn?


@flupke: 

[2:44] Beveelt gij de mensen het goede te doen en vergeet daarbij u zelf, hoewel gij het Boek leest? Wilt gij dan niet begrijpen?

----------


## Qaiys

> Je begrijpt me verkeerd, ik heb het over de enkele 'scheinheiligen' onder ons. Niet dat ik wil suggereren dat Sportfreak scheinheilig is, maar hij is niet eens moslim (hij is Joods als ik het goed heb). Dus niet iedereen die hier meedoet hoeft moslim te zijn. Hoe dan ook, er zijn mensen die zich als vrome, zeer goede moslims (willen) opstellen, maar in de anonimiteit lekker er op los schelden op een forum. Terwijl roddelen/ vunzig taalkgebruik volgens de mainstream islam verwerpelijk is. Een alcoholist hoor je uit de put te trekken -vooral als het een landgenoot betref. Sommige van jullie weten dondersgoed dat hij meeleest en dat je in een beschonken bui dingen zegt die je niet zou zeggen als je mentaal 100% was. Toch lijkt het alsof jullie hem keihard willen kwetsen en dat ie dood neervalt. Sorry, maar dat vind ik niet echt getuigen van voorbeeldgedrag.


Je gaat niet in op wat ik stel, je haalt allerlei onzin erbij maar je geeft geen inhoudelijke reaktie op wat ik gesteld heb: Je begrijpt wel dat de Profeet een mens is en fouten kan maken maar je begrijpt niet dat eenvoudige prikkers zoals wij hier op maroc.nl fouten kunnen maken. 




> Nogmaals, leg geen woorden in mijn mond. Ik noem moslims helemaal geen baardmannen; ik heb enkel over degene die blind achter de sharia staan. En ja volgens de orthodoxe versies moet je een baard dragen (Taliban) en wie ben jij dan om te zeggen dat ik hen -niet alle moslims- geen enge baardmannen mag noemen? 
> Of heb je sympathie/ respect voor de Taliban? Kan/mag ook.


Diegenen waar jij he over heb zijn ook moslims. Omdat ze andere ideen hebben als jij vindt jij het nodig om ze op denigrerende wijze te beschrijven. Op zich niet erg maar het is wel hypocriet van je als je tegelijkerijd je pijlen richt op de prikkers hier die de afvallige denigrerend bejegenen. 




> Dat is inderdaad betreurenswaardig. In Iran is het de omgekeerde wereld: daar moet je de hijaab op en anders wordt je strafrechtelijk vervolgd. 
> Het probleem is dat de geestelijken -voordat ze de macht grepen in 1979- de bevolking scheiding tussen kerk en staat beloofde en dat vrouwen net zoals daarvoor ook vrij waren om geen hijbaab te dragen. Gelijkheid, vrijheid en onafhankelijk was de slogan van de Islamitische geestelijken. Je mag ze nep-moslims vinden of afgedwaalde sjiieten, maar dat neemt niet weg dat ze in de naam van jou geloof en jouw dierbare Boek, beloftes hebben gedaan die ze later brutaal hebben verkracht.


Wil je ermee zeggen dat je achter het standpunt van de afvallige staat om moslima's die een hijaab dragen belachelijk te maken omdat je tegensander ben van Iran? Dat is wel een zeer laffe daad. Moslima's in Nederland bestraffen omdat je het niet eens ben me de politiek van Iran.




> Hoe kunnen we je dan nog vertrouwen als je zegt dat moskee en staat niet gescheiden hoort te zijn?


Heeft inhoudelijk niets met mijn reaktie te maken.

----------


## Irreverend

> Hier op maroc.nl reageren wij eenvoudige mensen ook op ernstige beschuldigingen en aansporingen van een zekere afvallige


En romancier en vertaler die door een klein tiental van adrenaline gierende forumgebruikers voor rotte vis wordt uitgemaakt met als aanleiding de leugen van de makers een BNN-programma dat zichzelf op de kaart wil zetten, en een roddeljournaliste van de Telegraaf.

Gut, gut, jullie moeten in Hafid Bouazza inderdaad de duivel zien, dat jullie zo voor zijn woorden sidderen! Als de zeven kleine geitjes, verstopt in oma's klok wanneer de Grote Boze wolf aan de deur komt kloppen. Om dan heel stoer verwensingen te blaten als hij elders is.

Over kleinvee gesproken: moet dat rode mutsje nu een hijab voor een zwart schaapje voorstellen? Dat zou ik namelijk wel een aardige vorm van zelfspot vinden.

Zie je, zo'n speldenprikje - meer een knipoog eigenlijk die wil zeggen: laten we onze vroomheid niet al te serieus nemen, het zijn maar menselijke pogingen en voordat je het weet vergoddelijken we die, en daar komen maar ongelukken van - valt toch best mee?




> ... aansporingen (...) om o.a. de hijaabdragende moslima's belachelijk te maken en de islam uit te schelden en uit te lachen. Wij vinden het niet fijn om als groep te worden uitgescholden en dat onze dames die een hijaab wensen te dragen belachelijk gemaak dienen te worden louter en alleen omdat ze een hijaab dragen.


Volgens mij drukt Bouazza zich nu eens wel zorgvuldig uit: hoofddoekjes en islam zijn iets anders dan gelovige vrouwen en moslims. Bouazza roept niet op mensen belachelijk te maken, tenzij ze anderen kwaad doen, maar om bepaalde menselijke gedragingen en overtuigingen hard uit te lachen waar ze belachelijk zijn.

Als iemand beweert dat de aarde plat is, of dat de reis van Odysseus werkelijk heeft plaatsgevonden (omdat dit nu eenmaal in het boek staat) en daarom een frygische muts draagt, dan vinden we dat gek. Als die persoon dan ook nog meent dat de atheense maatschappij de ideale structuur biedt voor de samenleving (priesterkaste, notabelen, patricirsklasse van vrije mannen die stemrecht hebben in de volksvergadering en een flinke onderlaag van slaven) dan wordt hij ook uitgelachen. En terecht.

Geert Wilders wordt ook uitgelachen en bespot. Om zijn kapsel bijvoorbeeld, om zijn film en om zijn overtuigingen. Maar dat is niet waar hij protest tegen maakt: waar hij protest tegen aantekent is dat hij als 'het kwaad' wordt voorgesteld, een nieuwe Adolf Hitler. Dat is een oproep tot moord, want wie heeft zich niet de vraag gesteld: 'Als het 1928 was en je zou toen weten wat je nu weet, zou je Hitler dan omleggen' en het antwoord luidt volgens mij dat je de plicht zou hebben hem om te leggen. Dit is wat Volkert van der Graaf vermoedelijk motiveerde om de trekker over te halen en Pim Fortuyn door zijn gezicht en borst te schieten.

Als je dus ergens protest tegen zou willen aantekenen, dan zou je het moeten doen tegen de voorstelling dat moslims een vijfde colonne zijn die hier de toko willen overnemen onder de groene banier van de islam. Maar dat kun je maar op n manier effectief doen, en dat is door je bij tijd en wijle xenofobe medestudenten en collega's een inkijkje te geven in je leven, en daarbij samen met die ander eerlijk naar die eigen toko te kijken. Soms zul je dan vooroordelen kunnen corrigeren, en soms zal hij of zij de vinger leggen bij een hoek die nodig gestoft en opgeruimd moet worden, of een loszittende plank.

De actie dat je Geert Wilders een knuffel kon sturen was trouwens een goed voorbeeld van een passief-agressieve aanpak; evenals de vele uitnodigingen voor hem om in debat te gaan. De eerste zeven pagina's van deze draad vormen echter slechts de bevestiging van het vooroordeel van blanke autochtonen dat moslims (en dan Marokkanen in het bijzonder) niet tegen kritiek kunnen op hun geloof en cultuur en met agressie van zich afslaan, zeker jegens 'afvalligen'. Jammer, een gemiste kans!

Moest je net bij webredacteur Peter Breedveld van Frontaal Naakt doen! Die man betoogt tegenover zijn xenofobe, blanke bezoekers regelmatig dat Marokkanen hartstikke leuk zijn en dat lang niet elke moslim er dezelfde ideen op nahoudt (en dat het dus niet allemaal zwarte schapen zijn die over dezelfde kam te scheren vallen), maar dat zoveel moslims zoveel interpretaties van de islam. 

Je had in Breedveld dus een medestander kunnen vinden (want win je zijn respect en/ of zijn hart, dan vecht hij desnoods zelfs zijn meest nauwe schriftmakkers de tent voor je uit). Gemiste kans: helaas! Nu werd hij gedreven om een stukje te schrijven over de agressiviteit van Marokkaanse pubertjes.

----------


## Qaiys

> En romancier en vertaler die door een klein tiental van adrenaline gierende forumgebruikers voor rotte vis wordt uitgemaakt met als aanleiding de leugen van de makers een BNN-programma dat zichzelf op de kaart wil zetten, en een roddeljournaliste van de Telegraaf.
> 
> Gut, gut, jullie moeten in Hafid Bouazza inderdaad de duivel zien, dat jullie zo voor zijn woorden sidderen! Als de zeven kleine geitjes, verstopt in oma's klok wanneer de Grote Boze wolf aan de deur komt kloppen. Om dan heel stoer verwensingen te blaten als hij elders is.
> 
> Over kleinvee gesproken: moet dat rode mutsje nu een hijab voor een zwart schaapje voorstellen? Dat zou ik namelijk wel een aardige vorm van zelfspot vinden.
> 
> Zie je, zo'n speldenprikje - meer een knipoog eigenlijk die wil zeggen: laten we onze vroomheid niet al te serieus nemen, het zijn maar menselijke pogingen en voordat je het weet vergoddelijken we die, en daar komen maar ongelukken van - valt toch best mee?
> 
> Volgens mij drukt Bouazza zich nu eens wel zorgvuldig uit: hoofddoekjes en islam zijn iets anders dan gelovige vrouwen en moslims. Bouazza roept niet op mensen belachelijk te maken, tenzij ze anderen kwaad doen, maar om bepaalde menselijke gedragingen en overtuigingen hard uit te lachen waar ze belachelijk zijn.
> ...



Kom terug als je inhoudelijk de discussie met mij wil aangaan. Sterk subjectieve monologen heb ik geen tijd voor.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> Je gaat niet in op wat ik stel, je haalt allerlei onzin erbij maar je geeft geen inhoudelijke reaktie op wat ik gesteld heb: Je begrijpt wel dat de Profeet een mens is en fouten kan maken maar je begrijpt niet dat eenvoudige prikkers zoals wij hier op maroc.nl fouten kunnen maken.


Goed, dan zal ik bij dezen ingaan op je verzoek. 
Nogmaals, mensen maken fouten. Dus ook eenvoudige prikkers zoals wij. 
En het is een uitdrukking, daarmee bedoel ik dat het onacceptabel vind. Niet onacceptabel dat mensen fouten maken, maar onacceptabel dat ze het niet willen accepteren wanneer iemand ze op een fouten wijst. Vooral als ze heel goed weten dat ze fout zitten. Vergelijk het maar met de volgende vers: 'Het zal niet van hen geaccepteerd worden indien zij de waarheid verwerpen nadat zij zich hebben bekeerd'. 
Ik weet trouwens heel goed waarom sommige prikkers zich zo opstellen. Clue: omdat ze diep van binnen bang en onzeker zijn! 





> Diegenen waar jij he over heb zijn ook moslims. Omdat ze andere ideen hebben als jij vindt jij het nodig om ze op denigrerende wijze te beschrijven. Op zich niet erg maar het is wel hypocriet van je als je tegelijkerijd je pijlen richt op de prikkers hier die de afvallige denigrerend bejegenen.


De koran spreekt ook op denigrerende wijze over mensen die hypocriet zijn. En terecht. Maar in dit geval gaat het niet om zomaar een afvallige. In dit geval gaat het om iemand die door zijn alcoholisce niet-nuchtere toestand niet 100% nuchter kan denken. Niet dat hij 100% ontoerekensvatbaar is, maar zo'n persoon verdient hulp en steun en GEEN 'denigrerende' opmerkingen.
Voor de rest heeft hij het recht c.q. de vrije wil/keuze om afvallig te zijn.




> Wil je ermee zeggen dat je achter het standpunt van de afvallige staat om moslima's die een hijaab dragen belachelijk te maken omdat je tegensander ben van Iran? Dat is wel een zeer laffe daad. Moslima's in Nederland bestraffen omdat je het niet eens ben me de politiek van Iran.


Nee dat wil ik niet zeggen. Ik zei toch dat ik het betreurenswaardig vind dat moslima's met hijaab niet mogen dragen wat ze willen of daarom belachelijk worden gemaakt. Dat is toch ook geen vrijheid.

En nee, ik ben geen tegenstander van Iran. Dat zijn de mullahs, net zoals de Taliban tegenstanders zijn van Afghanistan. Dat vind ik dan.
Wat ze in iran doen is geen politiek om niet mee eens te zijn, het is sociaal-religieus fascisme.





> Heeft inhoudelijk niets met mijn reaktie te maken.


Maar het is wel een van de steunpilaren van jouw denkwijze.

----------


## Qaiys

> Maar het is wel een van de steunpilaren van jouw denkwijze.


Wat is mijn denkwijze en wat is het verband met mijn kritiek op jouw reaktie?

----------


## Flupke.

> Ik heb Bouazza's eerste boek nooit gelezen. Het is juist andersom: ik ontdekte Bouazza eerst als essayist, toen als kenner van de Arabische taal, geschriften en geschiedenis, vervolgens als kenner van het Nederlands, op grond van het tweede en derde heb ik delen van zijn Arabische bibliotheek aangekocht, die ik als zeer vermakelijk, spitsvondig en leerzaam heb ervaren, en pas nu hier wordt beweerd dat Bouazza in zijn romans zulke viezigheid bezigt, heb ik een roman van hem gekocht om na te gaan of dat werkelijk zo is. Wat ik tot nu toe aantref is een zeer zorgvuldig gebruik van de Nederlandse taal, waarbij de geslachtsgemeenschap wordt aangeduid met toch zeer bedekte termen als 'buiteling' en 'roezeboes'.
> 
> Je hebt dus misgegokt en verloren. Anders nog iets?


 Alleen Bedekte termen als buiteling en roezeboes?
Hier een filmje om je uit je roes(eboes) te helpen.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcirFlAKKow"]YouTube - De Nachten 2007[/ame]



> Zijn de troebele sloten echter ook niet onderdeel van het leven? Bouazza is er in gevallen, maar trekt zichzelf er weer uit ook (hij is immers onder behandeling). Ondertussen is hij ondanks zijn drankverslaving vreselijk productief, leest veel, vertaalt nauwgezet onbekende gedichten uit het Arabisch, regelt de financiering, geeft lezingen in het land; hij heeft nu al meer bereikt dan de meesten van zijn criticasters hier in hun hele leven zullen doen.
> En natuurlijk heeft hij het leven ten volle ervaren: hij heeft de geneugten van de 72 maagden geproefd in de huid van zijn minnaressen, en de vreugde van het vaderschap mogen smaken; hij heeft op de vleugelen van de roes de zeven hemelen doorkruist en de krochten van de kater. Hij heeft met zijn literaire visie op de toppen van de poezie gestaan en heeft klam van het zweet, misselijk de wiegende buik van de zee ervaren.


Hoe gaat dat leven ten volle ervaren te werk?Op een dag zei Bouazza "Ik heb het leven ten volle ervaren,en nu is het genoeg en laat ik mij behandelen?"
De rest van je tekst is niets anders dan pedanterie.





> Werkelijk? Zeg me dan: sprak de profeet Mohammed de waarheid? En was hij een kind toen hij dat deed?


De profeet Mohammed(vzmh) was geen kind toen hij de waarheid sprak.De profeet Mohammed (vzmh) was dronken...dronken van God.

dronken (bijvoeglijk naamwoord; meer dronken, meest dronken) 
1 onder invloed van.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Als het echt zo is dat jij achter het concept van een Islamitische Kalifaat staat, en als het echt zo is dat jij de scheiding tussen religie en staat liever ziet verdwijnen, dan vind ik dat dat een belangrijk punt is wanneer we over jouw denkwijze spreken. Daar is niets denigrerends of wat dan ook aan, het is alleen een kanttekening.

Ik kan natuurlijk niet in jouw hart of in jouw hoofd kijken om te kijken wat je werkelijk denkt/voelt. 
Maar uit je reacties op NVVD heb ik begrepen dat je de Taliban steunt in het verzet tegen de Amerikaanse bezetter.
Ben ik een munafiq als ik zou zeggen dat ik het verzet wel steun, maar niet de Taliban?

Trouwens, sinds wanneer ben jij een vrouw?

----------


## Irreverend

> Kom terug als je inhoudelijk de discussie met mij wil aangaan. Sterk subjectieve monologen heb ik geen tijd voor.


"I ain't down here for your money
I ain't down here for your love
I ain't down here for just your reason
I'm down here for your soul"

----------


## Qaiys

> Als het echt zo is dat jij achter het concept van een Islamitische Kalifaat staat, en als het echt zo is dat jij de scheiding tussen religie en staat liever ziet verdwijnen, dan vind ik dat dat een belangrijk punt is wanneer we over jouw denkwijze spreken. Daar is niets denigrerends of wat dan ook aan, het is alleen een kanttekening.
> 
> Ik kan natuurlijk niet in jouw hart of in jouw hoofd kijken om te kijken wat je werkelijk denkt/voelt. 
> Maar uit je reacties op NVVD heb ik begrepen dat je de Taliban steunt in het verzet tegen de Amerikaanse bezetter.
> Ben ik een munafiq als ik zou zeggen dat ik het verzet wel steun, maar niet de Taliban?
> 
> Trouwens, sinds wanneer ben jij een vrouw?



Ik zie het verband niet tussen het bovenstaande en mijn kritiek op jouw reaktie.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

> Ik zie het verband niet tussen het bovenstaande en mijn kritiek op jouw reaktie.



Het verband? Jij bent degene die hier over een verband spreekt, niet ik.

En al is er geen verband, wij zijn toch 2 mensen die met elkaar aan het praten zijn. Onze levensopvattingen zijn van secundair belang, voor mij althans. 
En wat zou er mis zijn met verbanden leggen, dat is toch menselijk.
Wanneer jij iemand met zwart haart/donker getinte look ziet, dan leg je toch ook het verband met een mogelijke niet-hollandse afkomst?

----------


## Flupke.

> En wat zou er mis zijn met verbanden leggen, dat is toch menselijk.


Dr House zou het volgende antwoorden: Niet paniekeren Silicon,aangezien menstrueren menselijk is,is een verband een normale zaak.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Haha ja toch je weet.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Je bedoelt: kritiek op wat jou dierbaar is behoor je te geven indien je je in de materie hebt verdiept.


Nee.




> De eerste zeven pagina's van deze draad zijn namelijk een litanie aan _*kuch*_ kritische kanttekeningen _*kuch*_ bij persoon en werk van Bouazza terwijl de critici hier zich duidelijk niet hadden verdiept in zijn biografie, romans of uitlatingen over Marokkanen en islam. Pas toen ik er herhaaldelijk om verzocht werd er op gegoogled.


Daar gaat onze draad niet over. Dus gelieve bij het onderwerp blijven en draai er alsjeblieft niet steeds erom heen. 

Voor het geval je het vergeten bent, we hebben het over Bouazza en diens uitspraken. Bouazza beweert nogal veel en maakt daardoor pijnlijke fouten.




> Blijkbaar is dat wel okee en gaat het dus om specifieke zaken die zo heilig zijn dat je er slechts na uitvoerige studie en met de grootst mogelijke omzichtigheid over mag spreken. Tere zielen zouden eens gekwetst worden, zozeer houden ze zich aan hun iconen en symbolen vast (waarmee ik weer terug ben bij mijn metafoor van die twee porceleinen vazen: o wee als je daar tegen aan duwt of aan het glazuur krabt).


Tja, dat zijn de vervelende consequenties. Als Bouazza niet zo'n grote mond had tegen Marokkanen en moslims, dan had hij waarschijnlijk zulke tedieuze opmerkingen ook niet over zich heen gehad. Een soort van payback, die ik overigens niet goed keur.

Vooruit dan maar, voor de tweede keer, daar gaat onze draad niet over, en zulke simpele argumenten kom je niet ver mee. Beetje 'cliche thinking', vind ik.




> Wat Bouazza zegt gaat voor het gros van de moskeen wel degelijk op: dat zijn geen kleine wondertjes van architectonische klasse en smaak, maar die lijken zo weggelopen uit een ondergefinancierde attractie van de Efteling. En dat maakt binnen de echte wereld, of dat nu een stedelijke omgeving of de polder is, toch een wat rare indruk.


Ik ga er gemakshalve vanuit dat de moskeebezoekers een hele andere mening hebben, en dat zij de woorden van Bouazza beneden peil vinden, en derhalve als een belediging beschouwen. Deze mensen hebben veel geld ingestoken en hebben op een democratische wijze de architectuur van de moskee gekozen.

Bouazza bezoekt moskeen niet meer en daarom beoordeelt hij de moskee alleen van buiten. Hoe kan jij, of Bouazza daar iets over zeggen terwijl jullie niet alle moskeen hebben bezocht, of sterker, helemaal geen moskeen van binnen en buiten gezien hebben. 




> Wat Bouazza schrijft is voor het grootste deel dus gewoon wr. Heel vervelend voor je. Doe er wat aan, zou ik zeggen. Neem zitting in die moskeeverenigingen en vraag de volgende keer dat er een moskee ontworpen wordt of 'ie misschien ook een beetje mooi mag zijn. Gewoon, om de mensen die 'm zien een plezier te doen.


Er zijn genoeg moskeen die prachtig uit zien. Ik snap niet dat jij zo'n houding durft te nemen. Noem eens moskeen die jij bezocht hebt? Ik zal daartegenover moskeen aangeven die m.i. goed in het straatje passen bij de omgeving en de Hollandse architectuur.




> 'Onguur' heeft nog wel wat meer betekenissen, zoals voos, crimineel, schimmig e.d. Dus nogmaals: wat voor ongure dingen schrijft Bouazza dan zoal?


Ja, en o.m. betekent onder meer. Alles wat ik heb aangehaald, zoals het woord 'normaal' in casu 'vaders die hun kinderen afranselen', dat zijn allemaal dubieuze woorden die even makkelijk uit zijn neusgaten druipen als uit zijn mond.




> Nou en? Als je er niet mee kunt omgaan, leg je het toch gewoon naast je neer? Maar kennelijk is dat niet voldoende en moet het spookbeeld Bouazza uitgedreven worden met beledigingen, gelijk de duivel dat wordt met stenen. Een soort ritueel waarna men zich gezuiverd voelt van de eigen negatieve gevoelens. En daar laat men het dan bij, want erover nadenken is maar ongemakkelijk.


Hij mag van mij dingen zeggen die helemaal niet waar blijken te zijn. Niet dat ik er niet van kan slapen hoor, integendeel. Dingen die niet waar zijn, daar reageer ik op, en daar gaat onze discussie over.




> Maar verder: vraag is niet eens of Bouazza zijn woorden zo goed onderbouwt (zijn de geleerden niet al 1400 jaar bezig ook de woorden van een andere roepende in de woestijn te verdedigen en nader uit te werken?); vraag is of er waarheid ligt in zijn woorden of niet.


Nops. Bouzza's woorden waar wij het over hadden, zijn absoluut niet waar. Ik heb bewust citaten eruit geplukt die elke weldenkende mens op afstand kan merken dat het om hetzij leugens hetzij onaardige c.q. beledigende woorden gaan.




> Ik heb zijn oordeel onderbouwd en jij hebt daar weinig tegen ingebracht, behalve een zuinig 'Ja, maar Bouazza baseert zich op zijn eigen persoonlijke bevindingen', en over mijn verwijzing naar dat onderzoek:


Jij hebt helemaal niets onderbouwd. Je bent wel in de veronderstelling dat je iets onderbouwd hebt, maar dat is niet zo. Ik laat je het wel zien.

Bouazza heeft het volgende gezegd: _'Hij sloeg me tot mijn twaalfde, dat is heel normaal voor Marokkaanse vaders die hun gezag willen laten gelden, maar ik vond dat natuurlijk helemaal niet gewoon'_.

En dit is wat jij moet bewijzen: a) dat het heel normaal is bij Marokkaanse vaders (dus niet moeders), en b) dat zij louter slaan vanwege het gezag die zij willen laten gelden. 

Het onderzoek dat jij in een van je posten aanhaalde gaat over 'ouders', en dat kan zowel om mams als paps gaan. Verder wordt Marokkanen onder de traditionele allochtonen geplaatst. Nergens kun je afleiden dat Marokkanen geweldadiger zijn dan bijvoorbeeld Turken. Noch kun je bewijzen dat vaders alleen het gezag over hun kinderen willen hebben.




> Logisch ja, want als fysiek geweld en emotionele verwaarlozing vier maal zo vaak voorkomen staat dat natuurlijk los van de normen t.a.v. lijfstraffen die de ouders erop nahouden.


Een niet al te subtiel onderzoek dat Marokkanen schaart onder de traditionele allochtonen waarvan onduidelijk is of de vader of moeder geweld pleegt, noem jij 'logisch'? Ik ken veel Marokkaanse gezinnen waar het helemaal niet normaal is om hun kinderen af te tuigen zodat zij hun vaders gezag erkennen. 




> Ik heb eergisteren de eerste de beste Marokkaanse collega van me in het zicht nog gevraagd of lijfstraffen onder Marokkanen nog gebruikelijk was en hij vertelde me dat als zijn zoon het verkeerde (criminele) pad op zou gaan, hij hem zonder nadenken het huis door zou trappen.


Het bijwoord 'als' zegt in feite helemaal niets. Verbazingwekkend dat jij met zoiets aankomt.




> Hij vertelde me ook nog het verhaal dat toen hij net in Nederland was zo'n twintig jaar geleden, zijn Marokkaanse overbuurman in de bak bleek te zitten omdat hij zijn dochter bont en blauw had geslagen. 'En wat had die bitch gedaan! Ze had hem aangegeven!'. Dat was voor hem de werkelijke misdaad, want als dat meisje haar eer op het spel had gezet, of zelfs verspeeld, dan had die vader natuurlijk groot gelijk. Maar goed, dat was vroeger...


Ook jouw voorbeeld zegt in feite nog helemaal niets over de gangbaarheid van slaan. Ik kan net zo goed een voorbeeld noemen over een autochtoon die zijn kind in ziekenhuis slaat vanwege eoa ongegronde reden.




> Je kunt wel blijven ontkennen, maar in het licht van de bewijzen die ik heb verzameld dat Bouazza hier gewoon een pijnlijke waarheid te pakken heeft, zij het generaliserend, zijn je tegenwerpingen niet meer dan afweer tegen de ongemakkelijke waarheid die je niet kunt verdragen.


Zijn generalisatie is onterecht en derhalve foutief. Verder heb je niets bewezen. Wat versta jij trouwens onder 'normaal'?




> Maar sluit vooral je ogen voor de ongemakkelijke waarheid en blijf vooral roepen dat Bouazza uit zijn nek kletst. Dat zal die boze droom echt sneller doen vervliegen, dan wanneer je het probleem onder ogen ziet en het bespreekbaar maakt.


Bouazza kletst inderdaad uit zijn nek. Dat hij beweert dat Marokkaanse vaders louter hun kinderen slaan slechts zodat zij het gezag behouden is m.i. klinkklare nonsens.




> Je kunt schudden voor dat scherm wat je wilt, maar daar schiet niemand iets mee op. Je zult met argumenten moeten komen. Tenminste, als je iets wilt doen aan de misvattingen die over de islam rondgaan.


Ik kan wel op mijn hurken gaan zitten en zo simpel en kinderlijk uitleggen dat eerwraak helemaal niets met islam te maken heeft en vooral zijn oorsprong heeft in bepaalde culturele kringen en dat het ook in andere landen voorkomt, maar ik ben bang dat jij het niet wilt snappen.

Het enige wat ik uit jouw post haal is een hoop gedraai. Je probeert in alle bochten te wringen om slechts aan te tonen dat eerwraak _ook_ iets te maken heeft met de islam, terwijl geen enkel citaat/Koranvers noch een dergelijke fatwa bestaat die enigszins eerwraak legaliseert. Wat jij doet is parallelen zoeken die compleet irrelevant zijn. Dat jij ergens een kilometer in een onbewoond eiland iets ziet zitten en dit tracht te linken met de islam, is niet alleen lachwekkend, maar toont meteen je eigenwijsheid.

Je mag wat mij betreft nog een aantal quasi-verbanden zoeken. Vergeet niet jupiter te bezoeken, wellicht vind je iets dat je ergens kan plaatsen.

Ik zal het nog een keer zeggen. Eerwraak is volgens de islam moord, ongehoorzaamheid aan Allah en tegen de _sunnah_ van de profeet (vzmh). Denk jij dat ik ongelijk heb, dan moet je met expliciete bewijzen komen waarin eerwraak toegestaan wordt. Of kom met uitspraken van gerenommeerde geleerden.




> Dat hangt er maar helemaal vanaf wat je bedoelt met 'de' theoretische islam. Bovendien maakt Bouazza een punt waar jij niet op ingaat, namelijk dat hoe theoretischer die islam wordt, die niet alleen meer en meer los komt te staan van alle kritiek op de concrete praktijk, maar ook van de werkelijkheid zelf. Wat God denkt in het diepst van zijn gedachten, daar kunnen we niet bij. We zullen het moeten doen met de interpretaties die hier op aarde gelden.


Terwijl Bouazza hoogstwaarschijnlijk het interview lorum gaf, probeer jij zijn tekst te intellectualiseren. Grappig hoor. 

Ik vraag me terecht af of jij enigszins in de islamitische wetenschap hebt verdiept en dat jij op voorhand al weet wat wel en niet bij de islam hoort.
Iedereen kan wel iets roepen en aangeven dat ergens in de Koran een waarmerking staat, maar of dat gegrond is is een tweede. 

Theoretische islam betekent in feite de islam zo benaderen volgens de Koran en de sunnah zelf. Alleen daaruit kun je de Koran correct exegiseren, en niet anders.




> Okee dan: wat is voor het slachtoffer nu het verschil tussen vermoord te worden door haar echtgenoot omdat hij er niet mee kan omgaan dat ze vreemdgaat, of vermoord te worden door de gemeenschap omdat zij er niet mee kan omgaan dat ze vreemdgaat? Sterker nog: als 'ie het snel doet is ze wellicht nog genadiger af dan wanneer ze gestenigd zou worden.


Bij eerwraak gaat het vaak om seksuele relatie tussen twee 'ongetrouwde' personen. In de islam is er pas een lijfstraf, geen *doodstraf*, als vier mannen een getuigenis hebben afgelegd. De rechter, die zich aan de procedure houdt, want er is meer dan alleen vier getuigen nodig, alleen zal het laatste woord hebben. Getuigen tegen overspel e.d. is afgeraden, volgens de geleerden die hun argumenten uit islamitische bronnen halen. Dus er is een wezenlijk verschil tussen eerwraak en islam.




> Ja, ik weet dat je dit zult afwimpelen als onbegrip en gebrek aan kennis, terwijl de praktijk uitwijst dat onder alle bestaande vormen van sjaria de vrouw de klappen krijgt.


Ja, ja, praktijk. We hebben het nu over de theorie.




> Jij niet inderdaad, want ik heb je ARGUMENTEN gegeven.


Tja, wat jij argumenten noemt.




> Kijk, wordt het toch nog interessant. Ik vroeg me al af of het simpelweg een kwestie was van het lidwoord "al" toevoegen. Maar blijkbaar werkt het complexer. Even kort: waarom kun je bij shari'ah geen lidwoord toevoegen (we zeggen toch ook _de_ sjaria? en waarom vervalt de l in a-dien?


Zo spreek je 't uit. Je schrijft 't wel met een _al_, echter een substantief dat met zonneletters begint, assimileert de _l_  van het lidwoord in de uitspraak. Dus je spreekt het als _a-dien_ uit.




> Zijn romans en vertaalde gedichten staan los van zijn kritiek op de manifestaties van de islam en de Marokkaanse gemeenschap in NL, lijkt me.


Bouazza durft niet. Een hoop geblr, maar een 'debat', ho maar. Net als Wilders.




> Ook hier: je komt niet met die interpretatie van je en met argumenten waarom die beter zou zijn, maar houdt het bij de stelling dat je dit ook anders kunt interpreteren. Goh, leuk voor je. Kan ik niets mee. 
> 
> Dat hoef ik ook niet want Bouazza beweert in het citaat dat jij aanvoert niet dat de islam oproept om homoseksuelen te beledigen. Ik krijg steeds meer vertrouwen in die interpretatie van Bouazza's column van jou.


Hij noemt de theorie van de islam in een adem met een reeks nonsens, zoals het beledigen van homoseksuelen. Verder levert de theorie van de islam alleen op wat in theorie v/d de islam voorkomt (1). 
Uiteraard probeer je de zinnen van Bouazza te herformuleren en dat hij de islam in het algemeen zoals ik uit jouw explicatie lees, als _goed_ bestempeld, maar moslim slecht doen en daarom de islam een slechte naam geven, ergens in die trend (2).

Als je dat niet bedoelt dan hou ik het bij de eerste (1), want dat is logischerwijs ook de enige mogelijkheid
Verder geloof ik ook niet in de goedheid van Bouazza en ik geloof helemaal niet dat Bouazza de islam als iets goeds beschouwt daar hij deswege de islam heeft achtergelaten.

----------


## Tomas

Euh, hallo? Was dit het? Ik vond het juist zo vermakelijk.

----------


## dr SiliconValley

Haha sadist!

Een mens kan dus fouten maken, ook Hafid Bouazza.
En ja, ook forummers.

Qaiys zou als moslim moeten weten dat er verschil is tussen onwetend/ onbewust vs. bewust/ wetend een fout maken.

Hafid geeft toe dat hij fout zit met zijn alcoholische drinkgedrag en dat hij maar al te graag weer clean wil zijn. 

Het meest opvallende is dat forummoderators en geleerde moslims als IbnRushd helemaal niets zeggen over het taalgebruik van een Jood als Sportfreak of een moslim als Ouarzazate e.a.

----------


## Rayhana78

Bij personen als Bouazza, Jami en ook Hirsi Ali heb ik ergens het idee dat ze aan het puberen zijn. Ze hebben ook een zelfde soort blik in hun ogen op veel foto's.

Echter, is dit iets negatiefs? Nee, ik denk het niet. De puberteit is een fase en hoort bij het volwassen worden. Wat dat betreft zijn zij verder dan de meeste moslims, die alle kritiek op heilige huisjes de grond in stampen en belachelijk maken, of afdoen als 'haatzaaien'.

----------


## Los

GekkeAidsHoofd

----------


## Rayhana78

> GekkeAidsHoofd



Wow, het is hier echt triest gesteld met de discussievaardigheden van sommigen.  :slik!: 

Mag ik vragen waarom jij uberhaupt op een DISCUSSIEforum zit? 

Ook vreemd trouwens dat de moderators hier zo halfslachtig optreden tegen het gescheld. Zo zout heb ik het nog op geen enkel forum gegeten moet ik zeggen.

Ps doe jezelf een plezier en volg een cursus Nederlands. Het moet *Gek* Aids Hoofd zijn.

----------


## SportFreak

> Wow, het is hier echt triest gesteld met de discussievaardigheden van sommigen. 
> 
> Mag ik vragen waarom jij uberhaupt op een DISCUSSIEforum zit? 
> 
> Ook vreemd trouwens dat de moderators hier zo halfslachtig optreden tegen het gescheld. Zo zout heb ik het nog op geen enkel forum gegeten moet ik zeggen.
> 
> Ps doe jezelf een plezier en volg een cursus Nederlands. Het moet *Gek* Aids Hoofd zijn.



wij zijn hier om te praten over Hafid en dus niet op onze spelfouten te letten dame 

maar goed ..ik vind hem een zwijn ..ik kan hem niet uitstaan ...het is een lopende varken

----------


## Rayhana78

> wij zijn hier om te praten over Hafid en dus niet op onze spelfouten te letten dame 
> 
> maar goed ..ik vind hem een zwijn ..ik kan hem niet uitstaan ...het is een lopende varken


We zijn hier om te DISCUSSIEREN. Dat houdt in dat je argumenten gebruikt, in plaats van ad-hominems zoals 'jij bent een aidshoofd', of 'ik vind Bouaffa niets want hij is een zwijn". Dat zijn geen argumenten, dat is ordinair gescheld. Een goede moslim onwaardig, zou ik denken.

Grappig trouwens. Je spreekt mij meteen aan op mijn opmerking over spellingsfouten. Over het warme welkom oftewel beschamende gescheld van de dame op wie ik reageerde hoor ik je echter niet.

----------


## ManoMoker

> We zijn hier om te DISCUSSIEREN. Dat houdt in dat je argumenten gebruikt, in plaats van ad-hominems zoals 'jij bent een aidshoofd', of 'ik vind Bouaffa niets want hij is een zwijn". Dat zijn geen argumenten, dat is ordinair gescheld. Een goede moslim onwaardig, zou ik denken.
> 
> Grappig trouwens. Je spreekt mij meteen aan op mijn opmerking over spellingsfouten. Over het warme welkom oftewel beschamende gescheld van de dame op wie ik reageerde hoor ik je echter niet.


Take it easy,take a sisi

----------


## Rayhana78

Hmm, een enigszins serieus gesprek zit er dus niet in. Wordt ook moeilijk als je het allemaal veilig met elkaar eens bent en iedereen die anders denkt door middel van gescheld de grond in stampt.

Nou je, ieder zijn ding.

----------


## Qaiys

> Hmm, een enigszins serieus gesprek zit er dus niet in. Wordt ook moeilijk als je het allemaal veilig met elkaar eens bent en iedereen die anders denkt door middel van gescheld de grond in stampt.
> 
> Nou je, ieder zijn ding.


Je mag gerust op mijn kritiek gericht aan het adres van hafid, die die ik elders in deze topic naar voren heb gebracht, reageren. Graag zelfs want die ireverend is daar na zijn oproep op wat ons stoort aan Hafid niet op ingegaan.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....&postcount=111

----------


## HaasHaas

> We zijn hier om te DISCUSSIEREN.


Sinds wanneer?  :slik!: 
ik nooit gemerkt hebt zeg  :knife_head: 
wayoooow, dat is dus de reden waarom al die berichten boven mekaar staan.  :slik!:  oooow zeg dat dan.

----------


## mobster

Het niveau is weer ver te zoeken,maar jullie blinken wel uit in schelden en beledigen.Voor alle duidelijkheid:dat is geen compliment!!Duidelijk last van opgekropte woede en een minderwaardigheids complex. Zeg toch eens wat nuttigs.

----------


## HaasHaas

nuttigs

----------


## Soulsister4u

> nuttigs


droog  :hihi:

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Wow, het is hier echt triest gesteld met de discussievaardigheden van sommigen. 
> 
> Mag ik vragen waarom jij uberhaupt op een DISCUSSIEforum zit? 
> 
> Ook vreemd trouwens dat de moderators hier zo halfslachtig optreden tegen het gescheld. Zo zout heb ik het nog op geen enkel forum gegeten moet ik zeggen.
> 
> Ps doe jezelf een plezier en volg een cursus Nederlands. Het moet *Gek* Aids Hoofd zijn.


wie schrijft die blijft > dus gewoon schrijven dan mag je blijven .anders krijg je een schop van mods

----------


## gadjo dilo

> wij zijn hier om te praten over Hafid en dus niet op onze spelfouten te letten dame 
> 
> maar goed ..ik vind hem een zwijn ..ik kan hem niet uitstaan ...het is een lopende varken


 :haha:

----------


## The Arab III

> vuile tering hond heeft geen respect voor zijn geloof en afkomst 
> 
> hij komt helemaal ladderzat de studio in om gesprek te houden met Sophie Hildebrand en Katja Schuurmans 
> 
> wat een Mongool zeg..ik heb echt hekel aan hem ..jammer dat ik hem nooit tegen ben gekomen ..als dat zo was dan zou ik een schop op zijn bek geven 
> 
> wa tfoe 3la hond
> 
> zie hier fragment
> ...


Hada houa alradab Allah! Allah is boos op hem! En hij weet dat niet. Is dit nou het gelukkige leven? Leven van een hond is zelfs beter van kwaliteit.

Maar hij weet dat niet! Dit is nou een mens waarvoor de ayat 'sommon, bokmon, 3omjom, fahoul la yarji3oun is neergezonden!

----------


## Revisor

> Haha..ik lees dat dewanand een columnist is bij frontaal naakt. Dewanand is een extremistische nazi-hindoe die zich voordeed als moslim en hindoe organisaties poederbrieven van de zogenaamde nederlandse El KAida afdeling stuurde met bedreigingen. De brieven leidden tot onrust binnen de Hindoegemeenschap, omdat met moord, brandstichting en verkrachting wordt gedreigd uit naam van Allah. De brieven eindigden met "You are dead now: Anthrax of "You are dead now: Allah". Hij is hiervoor ook nog eens veroordeeld. Hij kwam er met een milde vanaf door te doen alsof hij psychisch was.
> 
> Lees de brief dat eigenlijk als doel had om de moslimhaat te doen toenemen. Een beroepsopruier dus. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TO HINDU ORGANISATION: ISCKON Den Haag_
> ...



Kwam vandaag in een boekhandel De Slegte een boek tegen van die Dewanand:





Ik heb er in gebladerd, zit vol subjectieve psychopatische onzin.

----------


## mrz

Uhm... Amerika wilde "geweldscultuur" "sharia" afschaffen... in Iraq? (Osama morphde in Saddam??? :frons: )

Terwijl in Iran etc gewoon vrouwen in bikini liepen vorige eeuw. Wtf?

En Amerika verheerlijkt(e) geweld... Slechte combo.

Nu is Irak gepacificeerd en is de "Amerikaanse "sharia"" tegen Oekraine gekeerd. (en daarmee Rusland)\

Zeer trieste wereld... Hmm.

En dat allemaal omdat het westen van de planeet een woestijn wilde maken.. Zo fucking zielig! Bah!

Maar zoals ik al zei,.... gelukkig zijn er ook intelligente mensen!  :grote grijns: 

Muziekje om dit bericht te vergeten:

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...314-13-01-2023

Omdat het een Sportfreak topic is! :P

----------

